# Soft 99 Fusso Coat - what a wax !



## evotuning

So,just like many of You, I have also get caught in this "japanese wax" hype 

After some research and reading opinions, I decided to try Fusso Coat,due to it's estimated longevity and "coating like" characteristics. I opted for Dark version, out of two available version.

For the record, car was washed, detarred, clayed. About half of it was polished with finishing polish, other half had only panelwipe wipedown. I couldn't do whole car as I should be done, due to certain health issues I know have. But it's not actually a bad thing, it will get us idea how durability is connected with preparation involved.

*Let's start with packaging :*





Very simple and understandable description 




I must say, I like look of it. There is something catchy in this japanese, radiant writing 

Originally, wax comes with plastic top on the tin, where supplied applicator is hidden. Well, let's just say quality of this applicator isn't very good, and I would be rather using it to apply tire dressing, than wax on my paintwork 

Also, on thing that made me curious, is piece that says it has minor scratch resistance. Will have to check it in future.

Tin itself is quite big, just like ones from Collinite or Finishkare. Applicator easily fits inside, making transfering wax to applicator very easy :



*Size - 200g* Now two words about number of applications per tin.

This is measurement before and after applying *two layers* on whole car, except both bumpers and lower parts of doors under trim :




It gives us roughly *1,5g per layer*, on a car that only half of it was properly prepped for wax, and applied in rush. If I've done everything properly, than 1g per layer is easily achievable, on compact car like mine.

That gives us 200 application per tin. Do maths Yourself, but cost of one application is very,very low 

*So how is it ?*

The wax itself is light green, not too hard actually. Maybe it's just mine tin, but wax felt kinda soft, when pushed with applicator. That's why it is so economical, You don't need to swipe applicator on wax, You just need to touch it, and there is enough wax for entire panel.

*Smell* - truth is , it smell awful  Even FK1000p smells less disturbing then this one. However, it only strikes at first, just after opening the tin. While I was doing the car, I get used to it.

*Application* - like I said, it is very economical, a little goes a very long way. It spread beautifully, allowing to lay very thin layer :





*Removal* - again , easy one here. But it's a bit unusual for paste sealant, as it actually stays oily all the time, even after 20+ minutes. Not a bad thing, it's just different to let's say , Collinite. I've used quality MF to remove it, with no effort at all.







*So how does it look ?*

Very good, how else does it supposed to look on dark car with paint in good condition ?  Seriously though, I'm not fan of describing different kind of looks, like "wet look" or "mirror reflection" or whatever. In blind test they will all look the same anyway, so who cares 

















*Swirl masking* - now that's a bit unusual in wax review, isn't it ? 

I had quite a lot holograms from removing snow and claying, here is what Fusso can do with it :




Not bad for product that isn't AIO , right ? Of course it wont handle deeper scratches, but it's not purpose of this product. However, it can dramatically increase appearance of swirled car, that wasn't machine before.

*Wet application* - what ? :lol: Well, just for curiosity, I decided to try apply it on entirely wet surface. I've seen that Naviwax can be applied this way, so decided to give it a try :









Again, not a thing that Your usual wax can do, is it ?  And remember, this thing is pure synthetic, so in theory it should be prone to exposing to wet before fully cured. Not in this case 

*Water behaviour*

Let the videos and pictures speak for themselves :



























It doesn't get any better in water behaviour department than this 

*Conclusion*

What can I say, I am very pleased of this product, as one can tell judging from the results it gives. Of course, I'm yet to see it's durability or chemical resistance, but I'm sure they will be very good.

All in all, very good product, that has this "high engeneering" feel in, You know that it is not simple homebrew, but truly sophisticated product. Waxes like this, that has very reasonable price and do damn good what they are supposed to do, made me abandon highly priced, boutique waxes.

That's all , I hope You managed to get through this a bit long review ​


----------



## danwel

Nice review mate, looks very good


----------



## halam

Great in depth review, I look forward to seeing how durable it is. Looks promising so far.


----------



## sm81

Where can you buy this and what price?

How can you compare sheeting against other waxes like (Finis-wax, Naviwax) or BSD qd?


----------



## IanG

Very good review hopefully if the weather is okay at the weekend I'll get some of the Light applied to my car.

Want some of the Dark as well when Jackie restocks


----------



## SubaruOutback

sm81 said:


> Where can you buy this and what price?
> 
> How can you compare sheeting against other waxes like (Finis-wax, Naviwax) or BSD qd?


+1

As I'm very curious about this company and their products, I want to buy Fusso, looks like beading and sheeting is perfect for me 

By the way, nice review, thanks for sharing


----------



## msb

Great review as always, with you on the dodgy applicator and smell both leave a little to be desired 
Thus far im really impressed with the two soft99 waxes i have, and it's good to see someone else got caught up in the hype!


----------



## Drewie

Thanks for the review. As always, nice and thorough, I'm sure we all appreciate the effort. 

I really need another car to have a go with this wax now, I'm excited!


----------



## shakey85

Interesting results with regards to the swirl masking. That is really incredible for a wax to perform so well and be so cheap!


----------



## Natalie

Well written, informative review :thumb:


----------



## NipponShine

Thanks Peter for such an excellent in depth review! Wasn't expecting the grams per application!


----------



## Sparkycasual

Thank-you for the review.
I put 2 coats of Fusso on my car between Christmas and New Year. Have covered about 1,000 miles since then with a wash each week and the beading and sheeting are still as day 1.
The only difference I experienced to your review was that my light version was very hard in texture and quite difficult to load on the applicator. However, once loaded, it did spread and buff off easily as per your review.


----------



## james_death

*Lots of great pictures and vids and the motor looks fantastic.

Sounds a great wax to use for ease of application and removal and the big tin will last years.*

Waxes will hide marring in a lot of cases...

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=287683




























Have used FK1000P in torrential rain after spending 6 hours doing the car i wasnt going to leave it bare of any protection..:lol: That applied fine in the wet also.

Great Review and look forward to the longevity results...:thumb:


----------



## pete001

Great review thank you for sharing,will have to get some of this.


----------



## suspal

Excellent review buddy


----------



## shaunwistow

Great review, any comparison to FK1000p?


----------



## ardenvxr

great review,welcome to the fusso club!


----------



## DebbieOCD

Cracking review, really liking the sound of this wax! Look forward to the longevity tests on this one over the british winter!


----------



## Demetrios72

Has anybody used the Soft 99 Fuso light?


----------



## Kotsos

Great review now i need to find some time and crack mine. :wall: 

If you have time i d like to see you layering it and use a glaze under to see if there are bonding issues. Also I would like to see it on wheels. 

once again thanks for the your time you take to do this review :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

It is a stunning wax, and the filling capabilities is what made me want it. Its a great package, simples. Glad you found the same


----------



## sheady82

that looks awesome i need some of that ,is it available in the uk if so where can i get this from and how much ?


----------



## Bristle Hound

Great review & great write up too :thumb:

Just wondering where I can get some?


----------



## Audriulis

Great review, I was watching videos on youtube relative to soft99, and some products look really good, their shampoos, spray sealants, glass (mirror) coats and of course waxes all look promissing


----------



## sicko




----------



## millns84

Great review.

Think I might buy some of this even though I've got Mirror Shine which I've yet to use :lol:


----------



## spiros

Demetri said:


> Has anybody used the Soft 99 Fuso light?


fusso soft light new car protection







Sicko resist resist :lol:


----------



## Demetrios72

Nice one Spiros 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr

great pics!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

First class review mate


----------



## Rebel007

I'm another that fell for the hype after being recommended it by another member of DW. My problem is I now have 2 really fantastic waxes that do everything I want (soft99 fusso dark and ADS Obsidian wax) and I love them both.

The good thing is I can use the ADS with the fusso and get the best of both worlds what's the problem you might ask? I keep seeing Soft99 waxes and coatings up for sale and want to buy them as well! I want more fusso dark just in case I lose it or something happens to it or I use it up (not likely I know but that's how I feel) and there's other soft99 products that I want to try because they looks so good and the fusso dark has been one of the few products that actually does what it says on the advertising blurb and hype, it has backed up every claim so far (I haven't tested durability but everything else stacks up so why wouldn't the durability?) added to that ADS have a complete range of products that might make my car look even better and stay looking better for longer so I want them all as well!

Then I go to the Obsidian wax from Artdeshine, and what can I say, it's unbelievable does all it promises and more, it looks amazing and the results speak for themselves, combine it with ADS hydro and they are simply awesome, I haven't yet used the NGPS yet but again everything Matt has said to me so far has been 100% accurate so why would this be any different?

I seem to have found my nirvana in wax and water repellent's and want to keep buying it "just in case" crazy but true. My car needs another polish, no problem when the weather is slightly better I can do that I have a second light for my garage so once I clean and tidy the garage out I should be able to do almost everything in comfort the only thing stopping me getting everything I want is my own lack of ability but in time that will come and a badly chipped and scratched windscreen together with some rusty brake callipers that need painting and making look pretty (totally beyond my physical ability and skill) so I'm not sure quite what I will do there never mind it isn't the end of the world and eventually I will find a solution.


----------



## Nick's CTR

Wow looks like a great wax. Jackie do you know how long before you'll have some more Fusso for sale on ebay?


----------



## danwel

Nick's CTR said:


> Wow looks like a great wax. Jackie do you know how long before you'll have some more Fusso for sale on ebay?


Reading his posts in another thread it will be April at latest


----------



## evotuning

Thanks everyone for kind words, it's nice to see that all effort that I put in this review is appreciated. 

Someone asked about sheeting ability, compared to Finis & BSD. I would say there is very little between these three products, all represents absolute pinnacle in terms of water behaviour, of all products that I've tried maybe Sonax PNS will edge it, but only by very small margin.


----------



## KADVR6

I just bought some off eBay earlier today. Just search for it £20 delivered.


----------



## sm81

KADVR6 said:


> I just bought some off eBay earlier today. Just search for it £20 delivered.


Any link?


----------



## chrisc

sm81 said:


> Any link?


Just type soft99


----------



## evotuning

A friend of mine showed me few photos of beading from Fusso, taken by himself :






As You can see, it works well also on plastic trim !


----------



## ardenvxr

nice:thumb:


----------



## kev999

KADVR6 said:


> I just bought some off eBay earlier today. Just search for it £20 delivered.


DITTO:thumb:


----------



## Samba1360

KADVR6 said:


> I just bought some off eBay earlier today. Just search for it £20 delivered.


Me to.


----------



## torkertony

chrisc said:


> Just type soft99


Maybe it's all sold out or I just can't see it, but if you go onto ebay and type 'soft99' it brings up several products but not the Soft99 Fusso..... The 'Mirror Shine' and 'Authentic Premium' are there and a couple if others, but not Fusso


----------



## Rebel007

torkertony said:


> Maybe it's all sold out or I just can't see it, but if you go onto ebay and type 'soft99' it brings up several products but not the Soft99 Fusso..... The 'Mirror Shine' and 'Authentic Premium' are there and a couple if others, but not Fusso


Don't feel bad I can't find it either!


----------



## stangalang

torkertony said:


> Maybe it's all sold out or I just can't see it, but if you go onto ebay and type 'soft99' it brings up several products but not the Soft99 Fusso..... The 'Mirror Shine' and 'Authentic Premium' are there and a couple if others, but not Fusso


Not sure where you are in the north west, but if you want to try some before a purchase then feel free to pop over to my place and stick it on a car


----------



## noelmcg

Just ordered the fusso there today, it's not on the uk ebay it's on the ebay.com site. It's not a uk seller and it's coming from japan a bit dearer but have to try it, so have a look there


----------



## evotuning

One more test on plastic trim :

Before :




After :




Not bad I think


----------



## torkertony

stangalang said:


> Not sure where you are in the north west, but if you want to try some before a purchase then feel free to pop over to my place and stick it on a car


Bless ya Matt, that's very good of you. I live in Widnes but am originally from Oldham and still work over there quite a bit. Next time I know I'm working in the area, i'll let you know and if it's convenient, i'll drop by. Thanks again, very kind.

:thumb:


----------



## Kotsos

Once again it looks sweet.

Did you notice any darkening effect apart from beading as the after mirror pic doesn't really help.

Thanks


----------



## evotuning

Actually plastic on this mirror is already dark and glossy , so no improvement or any change in terms of look, only very good beading.


----------



## sistersvisions

A pot here if your quick...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOFT-99-F...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2ece07e13f


----------



## torkertony

sistersvisions said:


> A pot here if your quick...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOFT-99-F...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2ece07e13f


Thanks - just missed it


----------



## NipponShine

sistersvisions said:


> A pot here if your quick...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOFT-99-F...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2ece07e13f


Oh lol! that member got 3 tubs of it, before groupbuy or any review revealed! Very kind of him/her


----------



## noelmcg

Theres the dark version of Fusso on ebay here, its a bit dearer £26 including delivery, coming from Korea, but if someone wants one in a rush:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Soft99-fluo...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a89920e61&vxp=mtr


----------



## shaunwistow

My Fusso light is coming from Russia


----------



## SarahAnn

I'm giving the dark mirror shine a go. Due on Monday or Tuesday


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Dark and light versions from this seller
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soft99-Fu...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3cdb940502


----------



## shaunwistow

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Dark and light versions from this seller
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soft99-Fu...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3cdb940502


Yup, it's where mine is coming from :thumb:


----------



## evotuning

> I'm giving the dark mirror shine a go. Due on Monday or Tuesday


Write a few words about it, I'm especially curious about this one , from the rest of the range


----------



## sm81

Can you make APC test like you did with BSD? Contenders could be: Wolf's Chemicals Full moon, Fusso and Finis-wax?


----------



## evotuning

I don't have Wolfs Chemicals wax, and I don't plan to buy it  I could make a quick test with chemical resistance ,between Fusso and Finis though.


----------



## kev999

Whats the best method for fusso,let it totaly cure before buffing or as it says on the tin ,let it half dry then buff it off.


----------



## evotuning

Stick with the curing times listed on official Soft99 website.


----------



## KADVR6

There's loads on ebay type in soft99 the guy I bought mine from has 6 available and he is in Stafford.


----------



## shaunwistow

KADVR6 said:


> There's loads on ebay type in soft99 the guy I bought mine from has 6 available and he is in Stafford.


Nippon Shine? They don't have any Fusso at all & have not had any for a while & won't be getting anymore until April!!


----------



## mike41

Is the nippon shine any good. I see its saying 3 months durability compared to fusso's 12. Has anybody used the light version?
Mike


----------



## kev999

Mike41,i used the light yesterday on bonnet and roof,i put a coat of the Authentic over the top and the beading is insane,will try and get a couple of pics and put them up.


----------



## kev999

Guys, does anybody know where I can get the same or similar applicators to the one in the soft99 authentic wax,they are foam on one side with suede/velvet on the other,cheers.


----------



## mike41

kev999 said:


> Mike41,i used the light yesterday on bonnet and roof,i put a coat of the Authentic over the top and the beading is insane,will try and get a couple of pics and put them up.


Thanks Kev,be good to see pics......I'm wary of buying Fusso from the russians on ebay as it mentions possible customs charges lol, I might get mirror shine for now till it comes back in stock in this country :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Goodylax

I got one I had never heard of- I think it's an AIO wax called NEWing, similar packaging to Authentic . Being shipped over from China with a silver King of Gloss!

Still waiting on the Fusso Dark to arrive..


----------



## lindon

Well written


----------



## ardenvxr

I think everyone should just wait till more arrive,it's worth th wait


----------



## Goodylax

Arrived today, from the Russians!



Wrapped pretty tight, I guess it took a beating on the way over- cracked lid 

N

Could smell it through the packaging! I'm excited to try it, but won't be using the applicator :doublesho
As you can see its like a piece of honeycomb!


----------



## kev999

Goodylax. the applicator is actually quite good, it gets the product on nice and thin.


----------



## IanG

Dark arrived today courtesy of the nice chap on eBay who decided to sell a pot 

Sitting alongside the Light bought from Jackie

Just wish the weather would improve long enough to get a coat on both cars

View attachment 35489


----------



## sistersvisions

IanG said:


> Dark arrived today courtesy of the nice chap on eBay who decided to sell a pot
> 
> Sitting alongside the Light bought from Jackie
> 
> Just wish the weather would improve long enough to get a coat on both cars
> 
> View attachment 35489


Get some ArtDeKotsos Obsidian Wax and stick it on top...:thumb:


----------



## IanG

sistersvisions said:


> Get some ArtDeKotsos Obsidian Wax and stick it on top...:thumb:


I'm planning on buying some :thumb


----------



## sheady82

i need some of this where can i get it from ?


----------



## cheekymonkey

sheady82 said:


> i need some of this where can i get it from ?


by time its back in stock all the hype will be over


----------



## Goodylax

kev999 said:


> Goodylax. the applicator is actually quite good, it gets the product on nice and thin.


I have heard mixed reviews about the applicators, so when it arrived I was eager to check it out up close.
I'm weary because it looks very porous and looks hungry to gobble up product.
It also doesn't feel that plush and am worried about adding swirls. 
The Chinese ones that come in 12 packs feel nicer.......so not sure if I should risk it


----------



## evotuning

> Get some ArtDeKotsos Obsidian Wax and stick it on top...


What for ?


----------



## cheekymonkey

evotuning said:


> What for ?


because its a better finish?


----------



## chrisc

cheekymonkey said:


> by time its back in stock all the hype will be over


Up to now kev its not hype its very good and im first to slate owt


----------



## evotuning

> because its a better finish?


Really, is it ?


----------



## Tidenuparxei

Great Review!!!Thank you Mr.evotuning!!!


----------



## sistersvisions

evotuning said:


> What for ?


To quote Matt from another thread...

Interestingly i am using our wax OVER this as a base. It fills nicely and doesn't mute flake, which allows kotsos to really do its job on top. This has ptfe where as ours has a silica content hence the increased beading. A formidable combo

:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

evotuning said:


> Really, is it ?


really is it not


----------



## cheekymonkey

chrisc said:


> Up to now kev its not hype its very good and im first to slate owt


wish you hadn't of said that Chris looks like another for the list


----------



## chrisc

cheekymonkey said:


> wish you hadn't of said that Chris looks like another for the list


Well i bought it sold it regretted it and got another tub:lol:


----------



## evotuning

> Great Review!!!Thank you Mr.evotuning!!!


Sure, that's what this forum is about 



> Interestingly i am using our wax OVER this as a base. It fills nicely and doesn't mute flake, which allows kotsos to really do its job on top. This has ptfe where as ours has a silica content hence the increased beading. A formidable combo


So it is for increased beading, right ?


----------



## shaunwistow

sistersvisions said:


> To quote Matt from another thread...
> 
> Interestingly i am using our wax OVER this as a base. It fills nicely and doesn't mute flake, which allows kotsos to really do its job on top. This has ptfe where as ours has a silica content hence the increased beading. A formidable combo
> 
> :thumb:


So as not to spoil this thread would you mind PM'g me the link to this, please?


----------



## NipponShine

I see everywhere people are goose chasing stocks all over the world.... I am sure by the time stock arrives, more people will get to know the product. Just curious the Russia stocks look dusty to me, anyone care to share the manufacturing date shown on the tin??


----------



## cheekymonkey

chrisc said:


> Well i bought it sold it regretted it and got another tub:lol:


let me know when your selling that one :lol:


----------



## shaunwistow

Bear807 said:


> I see everywhere people are goose chasing stocks all over the world.... I am sure by the time stock arrives, more people will get to know the product. Just curious the Russia stocks look dusty to me, anyone care to share the manufacturing date shown on the tin??


I'll post it up when mine arrives. However, is the date clear on the tin?


----------



## cheekymonkey

evotuning said:


> Sure, that's what this forum is about
> 
> So it is for increased beading, right ?


I can't speek for others but i would use somthing over it to improve the look


----------



## NipponShine

shaunwistow said:


> I'll post it up when mine arrives. However, is the date clear on the tin?


Thanks! it is laser scan in black at the bottom tin by the side, just trying to find it on my dark colourtub and it only appears in light reflection. it will write as 20YYMMDDA, so far i find the 20YY Only appears on Fusso and authentic


----------



## stangalang

Just to clear up before things spiral out of control, i do use said combo, for my own reasons, i find it works incredibly well. Below are some poor images from last week, car was simply washed, clayed then layered with fusso then kotsos. Same combo on the plastics, and fusso on the glass.

























Again for what its worth, there is no hype here. I had wanted to use the soft99 stuff for a while, and chin will tell you as soon as a saw a single image of a tin on here i went straight to him and bought the lot. For the most part these products are value for money, delivering well past what is expected of them. If i was choosing between these, or say finish kare, i would be straight on these no hesitation, they offer way much more imo


----------



## shaunwistow

After speaking with Matt, i'm going to try the Fusso & ArtDeKotsos combo when I detail mine next month.


----------



## saul

Bear807 said:


> I see everywhere people are goose chasing stocks all over the world.... I am sure by the time stock arrives, more people will get to know the product. Just curious the Russia stocks look dusty to me, anyone care to share the manufacturing date shown on the tin??


Will you be getting anymore in ?


----------



## Reflectology

Might throw a spanner in the works here, and this isn't to pass on negative vibes about this or any other product out there but use on wet surfaces and filling is capable with most wax.

Spit shining, this is done by decreasing the temperature of the wax layer by spraying on ice cold water allowing quicker cure(slightly more to it than that), this is done time and again, so there you have it, applying a wax on water.

And secondly filling, i did a controversial test a couple of years ago highlighting the filling capabilities of an entry level wax from a large manufacturer, door wet sanded to 3000 and a 50-50 done of said wax, no trace of any sanding/flatting could be seen, so there you have it, 2 myths busted in one post.

Wax can be used with water, why, who cares because the jury is out on spit shining, personally i think it adds deeper hues to any colour but thats my opinion and finally pretty much every wax has filling capabilities.

Sorry if this appears to be having a dig at the product, its not, i just found the review slightly over exaggerated when comparing to other waxes and their capabilities but never the less time taken out to do these reviews has to be commended, well done sir.


----------



## sm81

Very good post Russ...


----------



## SteveyG

They had some Fusso wax in B&M for £3 about 6 months ago. It was in a black tin, but don't know if it was this one. I'll have to dig it out and give it a go.


----------



## shaunwistow

SteveyG said:


> They had some Fusso wax in B&M for £3 about 6 months ago. It was in a black tin, but don't know if it was this one. I'll have to dig it out and give it a go.


You sure that was not Turtlewax ice?


----------



## stangalang

*Very basic and honest outside video of filling capabilities*

Found on you tube


----------



## evotuning

I will relate to post from previous page after the weekend, when comparision tests will be done with other waxes, also in aspects of wet application and swirl hiding. 

And just a one word about so called "myth busting" - You presented only words and yet it is "myth busting", while I did proper test with photographs. Go figure it out


----------



## Trip tdi

Has anyone brought some King of Gloss in the UK ?


----------



## cheekymonkey

evotuning said:


> I will relate to post from previous page after the weekend, when comparision tests will be done with other waxes, also in aspects of wet application and swirl hiding.
> 
> And just a one word about so called "myth busting" - You presented only words and yet it is "myth busting", while I did proper test with photographs. Go figure it out


its not just words its also experience :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions

Trip tdi said:


> Has anyone brought some King of Gloss in the UK ?


Ive got a pot, but i had to get mine from australia...:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

sistersvisions said:


> Ive got a pot, but i had to get mine from australia...:thumb:


have you used it yet


----------



## sistersvisions

cheekymonkey said:


> have you used it yet


Nope  still waiting for a dry weekend to happen so i can get out to try it..


----------



## PPLd

Trip tdi said:


> Has anyone brought some King of Gloss in the UK ?


Hello Trip,

I found their flagship wax:
Soft99 Authentic Premium excellent :doublesho
while the King of Gloss to be good :thumb:


----------



## NipponShine

PPLd said:


> Hello Trip,
> 
> I found their flagship wax:
> Soft99 Authentic Premium excellent :doublesho
> while the King of Gloss to be good :thumb:


Hello PPld! good to see you here


----------



## Reflectology

evotuning said:


> I will relate to post from previous page after the weekend, when comparision tests will be done with other waxes, also in aspects of wet application and swirl hiding.
> 
> And just a one word about so called "myth busting" - You presented only words and yet it is "myth busting", while I did proper test with photographs. Go figure it out


when i get time to post the pictures up i will be if you want to scour through my facebook pictures you can find it in there.


----------



## SteveyG

shaunwistow said:


> You sure that was not Turtlewax ice?


Definitely not :lol:. It was Fusso.


----------



## clap

SteveyG said:


> Definitely not :lol:. It was Fusso.


I am going straight to B&M after work. On a side note B&M now stock RC Cola (the Cola Elvis used to drink). It's much nicer than Coke or Pepsi :lol:


----------



## Grant.

Just gone and bought myself some. Couldn't resist!


----------



## NipponShine

SteveyG said:


> Definitely not :lol:. It was Fusso.


Need to confirm with that! A picture will be good! My concern is soft99 never made into Europe before all these happens?


----------



## shaunwistow

SteveyG said:


> Definitely not :lol:. It was Fusso.


Hmmm, Soft99 never imported into UK, spoke to my local B&M store & they never heard of it & even looked on UK imported goods. I'd recommend you go & buy them all & sell them if they have any left


----------



## cheekymonkey

clap said:


> I am going straight to B&M after work. On a side note B&M now stock RC Cola (the Cola Elvis used to drink). It's much nicer than Coke or Pepsi :lol:


wont it be out of date if Elvis drank it


----------



## cheekymonkey

shaunwistow said:


> Hmmm, Soft99 never imported into UK, spoke to my local B&M store & they never heard of it & even looked on UK imported goods. I'd recommend you go & buy them all & sell them if they have any left


i bought some of a dealer a few years ago, still got a tin of the red premium:thumb:


----------



## clap

cheekymonkey said:


> wont it be out of date if Elvis drank it


Tastes nice and fresh :-D


----------



## Reflectology

Reflectology said:


> when i get time to post the pictures up i will be if you want to scour through my facebook pictures you can find it in there.


here are the pictures of the test I did, unfortunately i said they were wet sanded to 3000, its 2000 in my notes but it did also have a coat of ez creme. Never the less still impressive filling capabilities if you like that sort of thing.

As i say well known brand of wax, entry level.

Sanded to 2000









Wax applied.



















Hope this clears up that when offered the opportunity wax WILL fill.

As you can see this a way more extreme than a quick flash over with a light polish and slap a massive filler on top, imagine the results after a light enhancement, could look the dogs danglies.


----------



## evotuning

You do realize that there is difference between wet sanded surface, especially with 2000 grit, where paint is much more uneven surface, then typical swirled paint ? This test of Your proves nothing in terms of real life, as noone will try to fill 2000 grit marks, while everyone will fill normal swirls. 

Guess which one is easier to make more shiny - matt surface or paint that already has shine to some degree, like swirled paint.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Evo, ever tried Naviwax? Be interesting to see the comparison with regards to water behaviour


----------



## B1ue52

Tried my Fusso Light for the first time at the weekend on the Mother-In-laws Meriva. This had a light polish in November but hadn't been washed since. The paint is pretty flat and needs a fair bit of work, but this was the Fusso after a pre-wash with AF Citrus and then bucket washed. No polish, no wax on top, just Fusso Light.

Apologies for the grainy pics. iphone on a rather dull day!


















































































and this is my white Sportage that got a quick wash and coat of Fusso in the dark last night. It's beading like crazy outside at the moment!










I cant believe how easy this stuff goes on and comes off. OK most products do these days, but this is like spreading olive oil over your car. You only need a dab in to the pot and you can do a whole panel.

It really is a pleasure to use and I actually love the solvent smell.


----------



## Reflectology

evotuning said:


> You do realize that there is difference between wet sanded surface, especially with 2000 grit, where paint is much more uneven surface, then typical swirled paint ? This test of Your proves nothing in terms of real life, as noone will try to fill 2000 grit marks, while everyone will fill normal swirls.
> 
> Guess which one is easier to make more shiny - matt surface or paint that already has shine to some degree, like swirled paint.


The point isnt to prove which will shine more easily fella, its just to prove that wax does have filling properties and as your review includes this wax being filler heavy it beggars belief why you would get so defensive over which is easier to shine up.

Thankfully though I do realise the difference between surface defects mentioned, and yes you are quite right no one will try filling sanded areas, but then again I wouldnt try filling a swirled area either.

But look me old, its not a debate its about wax that fills, which are many, which doesnt imo make this wax any more impressive than any other wax.


----------



## evotuning

So I presume You have tested this wax, against other in terms of filling ability, if You say it isnt' any more impressive than any other wax ? What were these waxes You testes it against ?


----------



## Reflectology

evotuning said:


> So I presume You have tested this wax, against other in terms of filling ability, if You say it isnt' any more impressive than any other wax ? What were these waxes You testes it against ?


Why would i want to test it against other waxes, I have no interest in which wax fills more or less, my point was and is that most waxes will fill, I am surprised that you cannot come to terms that its not just this wax that will fill, which is how you are portraying it.

Its no biggy mate, i'm not gonna keep jumping on here to have a debate about a wax and what it does or doesnt do, you have done your review and have relayed your findings on here.:thumb:


----------



## evotuning

> its not just this wax that will fill, which is how you are portraying it.


Really, am I ? Please, quote me where I say that just this wax fill, while other doesn't.



> have relayed your findings on here.


Again, where in my review I compare it's filling ability to others waxes ?


----------



## cheekymonkey

evotuning said:


> So I presume You have tested this wax, against other in terms of filling ability, if You say it isnt' any more impressive than any other wax ? What were these waxes You testes it against ?


why do you feel the need to pick at everyone elses tests.
you had a go at Chris because he didnt plish the paint before he put the waxes on his van, yet its ok for you to do the same in this test. whats the diffrence.
All waxes will fill as they are made from solids and its the solids that do the filling


----------



## -Kev-

can we keep this civilised if possible please - we've deleted posts already and really would rather not close (yet another) thread because people can't be polite to each other.

thanks


----------



## evotuning

> why do you feel the need to pick at everyone elses tests.


Yes, I will comment every single time about anyone test when I disagree with it. Welcome to discussion forum.



> you had a go at Chris because he didnt plish the paint before he put the waxes on his van, yet its ok for you to do the same in this test. whats the diffrence.


Because I am not comparing Fusso to other products in my review, that's the difference.


----------



## NipponShine

I think many were confused about Peter's part swirl masking he mentioned "that's abit unusual in a wax review, isn't it?" By what he say unusual he didn't mean that the wax is unusual and different from others because it hide swirls. Put it in another way he actually mean is unusual to include a swirl masking section in a review... 

Anyway we all are here to give a type of experience to those haven't tried the products. What we are all doing is for the good of the community!


----------



## evotuning

> By what he say unusual he didn't mean that the wax is unusual and different from others because it hide swirls. Put it in another way he actually mean is *unusual to include a swirl masking section in a review...*


I find it hard to belive that one could understand it in other way.

If I would like to say that it is unusual to fill by wax, than I would clearly said it but it would be unlikely as filling by wax isn't unusual for me, as one can judge reading me previous posts, before Fusso review.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4379326&postcount=82


----------



## Reflectology

-Kev- said:


> can we keep this civilised if possible please - we've deleted posts already and really would rather not close (yet another) thread because people can't be polite to each other.
> 
> thanks


Kev I have tried to be civilised and polite, unfortunately this may not be the case with others.



evotuning said:


> Because I am not comparing Fusso to other products in my review, that's the difference.


And neither was i, i just commented that all wax fills, in your comments below you suggest what Fusso can do with holograms and swirls, which is why a based my response with the "all wax fills" comment.

You also compare Fusso to an AIO suggesting it does the same or very similar to an AIO.

*Swirl masking - now that's a bit unusual in wax review, isn't it ?

I had quite a lot holograms from removing snow and claying, here is what Fusso can do with it :

Not bad for product that isn't AIO , right ? Of course it wont handle deeper scratches, but it's not purpose of this product. However, it can dramatically increase appearance of swirled car, that wasn't machine before.*

Now as Kev says please be a little more polite in your responses as this is not an argument or 10 pace duel, its merely a discussion yet it feels as though you have taken offence with the posts I have made, I havent disagreed with any of your review and commended you on sharing your findings, yet still you seem a little perturbed as to some replies, of which are not only of my own.

By the way I completely understood the unusual in wax review, isn't it ? comment.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Because I am not comparing Fusso to other products in my review, that's the difference.[/QUOTE]

yet you criticize Russ for not using more than 1 wax


----------



## evotuning

> Posts
> Garage
> iTrader Score: 7 reviews, 100%	Quote: Originally Posted by -Kev-
> can we keep this civilised if possible please - we've deleted posts already and really would rather not close (yet another) thread because people can't be polite to each other.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Kev I have tried to be civilised and polite, unfortunately this may not be the case with others.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by evotuning
> Because I am not comparing Fusso to other products in my review, that's the difference.
> 
> And neither was i, i just commented that all wax fills, in your comments below you suggest what Fusso can do with holograms and swirls, which is why a based my response with the "all wax fills" comment.
> 
> You also compare Fusso to an AIO suggesting it does the same or very similar to an AIO.
> 
> Swirl masking - now that's a bit unusual in wax review, isn't it ?
> 
> I had quite a lot holograms from removing snow and claying, here is what Fusso can do with it :
> 
> Not bad for product that isn't AIO , right ? Of course it wont handle deeper scratches, but it's not purpose of this product. However, it can dramatically increase appearance of swirled car, that wasn't machine before.
> 
> Now as Kev says please be a little more polite in your responses as this is not an argument or 10 pace duel, its merely a discussion yet it feels as though you have taken offence with the posts I have made, I havent disagreed with any of your review and commended you on sharing your findings, yet still you seem a little perturbed as to some replies, of which are not only of my own.
> 
> By the way I completely understood the unusual in wax review, isn't it ? comment.


I will ask for the last time - please point me in my review, where I compare filling ability of Fusso to other waxes because that's what You are trying to show that I said.



> And neither was


No my friend, You obviously compared it to others, saying that it's filling ability is not impressive compared to other waxes. Based on what exactly,if I didn't test or said it in my review and You didn't use this wax ?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

This petty squabble has gone on too long by far and detracts attention from the original excellent post.


----------



## msb

DIESEL DAVE said:


> This petty squabble has gone on too long by far and detracts attention from the original excellent post.


Couldn't agree more! We all do things differently and want different things from our products, sharing what we do on here should be a pleasurable fun thing to do not result in arguments


----------



## cheekymonkey

DIESEL DAVE said:


> This petty squabble has gone on too long by far and detracts attention from the original excellent post.


i get your meaning mate but no one makes you read it do they


----------



## shaunwistow

er.....my Fusso arrived today


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

shaunwistow said:


> er.....my Fusso arrived today


Last thursday mine


----------



## chrisc

Still going nice on van and wash n wax products have little if no affect i find just a good rinse and alls good


----------



## kev999

After reading application instructions on website they seem to differ from those on tin,website tells you to let dry for 15-20 mins and tin tells you to only let half dry?
Anybody left it to haze longer and if so what was the outcome.


----------



## B1ue52

I don't think it matters how long you leave it. It comes off so easily. If you take it off too soon it can leave an oil like residue. This is fine as it dissipates with time, just don't drive your car until it has as dirt loves to stick to it. Ask me how I know? :lol:

Personally, I have found applying to the whole car and then removing in the usual manner is about right. I do ensure to go over with a clean long pile MF as a final buff though just to help the residue dissipate.


----------



## evotuning

Well, I must say that Soft99 claim that Fusso has some minor scratch resistance turned out to be completely false, as it didn't help a single bit against huge lorry...


----------



## SubaruOutback

Ooops, sorry to read that. What happened


----------



## evotuning

Delivery guy wanted to fit into parking place, that obviously wasn't big enough for his lorry,and my car was parked right next to it...of course he run away, so I will have to cover it on my own.


----------



## SubaruOutback

evotuning said:


> Delivery guy wanted to fit into parking place, that obviously wasn't big enough for his lorry,and my car was parked right next to it...of course he run away, so I will have to cover it on my own.


I think, hit and run is a global case. Hope that, you'll cover this by local repairing and painting. 

P.S : For these kind of situations, in Turkish we said "nazar değdi" , which is in English "affected by the evil eye"


----------



## NipponShine

sorry to see that, if i know who done it i will beat the sh*t of him


----------



## Goodylax

Ouch!
PIA!


----------



## saul

Just a quickie... Soft99 Authentic Premium Wax, can you add a different wax on top as a final finish? was thinking of using AG High Def.


----------



## B1ue52

You can, but you don't need to. You can layer pretty much any wax over any other wax, just bear in mind that you will only get the properties of the last wax you applied though. So put AG HD on one week, see what you think, then Authentic the next week, see what you think of that.

Experiment. I find I get different looks, albeit very small margins by layering up to 3 different waxes in different orders. It's part of the fun


----------



## andymp85

my question is with the fusso they do a light and dark version the problem is the other halfs car is black and as you can see from my pic mine is light green any why can you use the dark on my light car or will i need to buy a light and a dark version hhhhmmm rather not buy 2 as the only seller on ebay is in Russia lol and really want to try it after reading some of the reviews


----------



## kev999

andymp85, I used fusso light on my mates dark grey car last night and it looked excellent so I would say just go for it,whats the worst that can happen?


----------



## andymp85

dunno which one to get lol the light or the dark suppose better going for the light suppose then will be safe also was wondering if the wax was colored at all


----------



## Drewie

Thought I'd put these here 

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

I did a short video too. But I can't remember my YouTube account, and I'm not sure if you can upload to flickr? It's on my Instagram anyway - callumdrew

Was nice to use, on off. You can chuck it on too, and it's still easy to remove. 
I don't mind the smell personally, didn't bother me too much.

Edit; it was Fusso light, on a fiat punto of a friends that I'd just polished with menzerna a PF2300 on an orange LC constant pressure pad via rotary. Didn't do a wipe down or anything. Just Autobrite Cherry Glaze with Red chemical guys hex logic via rotary again on the bonnet and roof, as there was quite a lot of rds on the roof that I wanted to hide as much as possible, and the bonnet had been resprayed with moisture in the air by the looks of it- all pitted and crap.

Edit edit; :lol: I prefer the supplied applicator, it just worked with the wax better than a thicker "better" applicator IMO. Or apply by machine, then it's easier and spreads and spreads and spreads........


----------



## andymp85

looks awesome deffo going to invest in some


----------



## Rowe

I thought fusso wasn't colour specific? 
They do mirror shine light, and mirror shine dark though.


----------



## andymp85

they do a light and dark fusso so dunno which one to choose


----------



## sistersvisions

Think thats confusing....Theres 5 versions of the king of gloss wax.


----------



## Drewie

sistersvisions said:


> Think thats confusing....Theres 5 versions of the king of gloss wax.


Red is the one I want. That one says all colours. I'm pretty sure it makes no difference at all though, the tubs look cool though!

My sister is a Metallica fan, so when she gets a new car, I might buy her that as a present - she did seem to enjoy waxing a car a while back when I was teaching her what to do. An that has to be on easy wax to use by the sound of it.


----------



## NipponShine

sistersvisions said:


> Think thats confusing....Theres 5 versions of the king of gloss wax.


Yes you are correct, i think the red one has been discontinued! So if you can find them buy them!

http://www.soft99.co.jp/products/carcare/wax/the_king_of_gloss.html?pid=00171


----------



## NipponShine

Rowe said:


> I thought fusso wasn't colour specific?
> They do mirror shine light, and mirror shine dark though.


Most of their wax have at least light and dark variant, with most of them have 3 and the most colour variant is KOG! I find after applying Dark Kog there is a blue hue effect.....


----------



## NipponShine

Drewie said:


> Red is the one I want. That one says all colours. I'm pretty sure it makes no difference at all though, the tubs look cool though!
> 
> My sister is a Metallica fan, so when she gets a new car, I might buy her that as a present - she did seem to enjoy waxing a car a while back when I was teaching her what to do. An that has to be on easy wax to use by the sound of it.


Good round beadings Drewie! Soon i need to go and knock at each other members pm box to borrow the pictures! I haven't had any review on Metellica yet. Stay tuned everyone! More high-tech stuff is coming :lol:


----------



## Drewie

Bugger about the red being discontinued, I liked that pot! :lol: now I can't remember where I found it! Probably a us site.

Did find this though, Fusso QD, but in wipe form haha http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/carcare/wax/fukupika_waterproof.html?pid=00487
They do the Fukupika in a spray, but not the Fusso type...shame.


----------



## sistersvisions

Drewie said:


> Red is the one I want. That one says all colours. I'm pretty sure it makes no difference at all though, the tubs look cool though!


Red one....:thumb:

http://shop.v-spec.com.au/auto-accessories-store-car-care-product/car-detail-wax


----------



## Drewie

sistersvisions said:


> Red one....:thumb:
> 
> http://shop.v-spec.com.au/auto-accessories-store-car-care-product/car-detail-wax


That's the one! Aussie site then, not us.


----------



## sistersvisions

Drewie said:


> That's the one! Aussie site then, not us.


yep..tis where i got my king of gloss from....its in the sale..:thumb:


----------



## Drewie

I'll wait 'til Jackie has it. Not desperate for it at the mo, and appreciate that he's making it accessible to us - without taxes and unknown charges


----------



## sistersvisions

Drewie said:


> I'll wait 'til Jackie has it. Not desperate for it at the mo, and appreciate that he's making it accessible to us - without taxes and unknown charges


No charges or taxs from aussie....£27 inc p&p, took a week to be delivered.

The king of gloss are 300ml tins to..:thumb:


----------



## kev999

andymp85 said:


> they do a light and dark fusso so dunno which one to choose


If its any help the wax is a white/yellowish colour but seems to go on clear as it goes on very thin with the supplied applicator.As I said previously I used the light on a dark grey car and it looked and beads very well.


----------



## andymp85

kev999 said:


> If its any help the wax is a white/yellowish colour but seems to go on clear as it goes on very thin with the supplied applicator.As I said previously I used the light on a dark grey car and it looked and beads very well.


will just try the light for now and see how it goes on her black car lol


----------



## B1ue52

andymp85 said:


> my question is with the fusso they do a light and dark version the problem is the other halfs car is black and as you can see from my pic mine is light green any why can you use the dark on my light car or will i need to buy a light and a dark version hhhhmmm rather not buy 2 as the only seller on ebay is in Russia lol and really want to try it after reading some of the reviews


I have a white car and the mrs has a black car, so naturally I bought the Light version :lol: looks great on both and I don't feel compelled to buy the dark version whatsoever. Very happy with the results on both cars. Beading and sheeting is incredible. Just hope the durability lives up to expectations


----------



## andymp85

B1ue52 said:


> I have a white car and the mrs has a black car, so naturally I bought the Light version :lol: looks great on both and I don't feel compelled to buy the dark version whatsoever. Very happy with the results on both cars. Beading and sheeting is incredible. Just hope the durability lives up to expectations


well that's it mind made up going for the light version its just sods law when they do a light and dark version and you have both types in the household lol did you notice any of the filling abilitys that others have :thumb:


----------



## andymp85

just looking quickly one just says all colour the other doesnt say light or dark lol


----------



## stangalang

Ive got both, but if i was buying and had two opposing coloured cars, i would not worry if only one of the two waxes was available. It will be more than adequate


----------



## andymp85

stangalang said:


> Ive got both, but if i was buying and had two opposing coloured cars, i would not worry if only one of the two waxes was available. It will be more than adequate


thanks mate both are available just didn't know if to buy the black or white tin just wanted the best for both lol :thumb:


----------



## NipponShine

Drewie said:


> I'll wait 'til Jackie has it. Not desperate for it at the mo, and appreciate that he's making it accessible to us - without taxes and unknown charges


Thanks for supporting first! But the red one i think i can't get them unless i can revoked the production line :lol: (joking) if you really want the red one is worth buying as a collection :thumb: The Fukupia wipe is a wet tissue like wipe (maybe a tissue paper soaked with qd and wax?) so after wash and dry just wipe it and dispose! Is a very good idea for connivence, but not sure will it scratch? some of the product are design in mind for connivence, they live really smart. Imagine you could only find this in Japan?


----------



## B1ue52

andymp85 said:


> well that's it mind made up going for the light version its just sods law when they do a light and dark version and you have both types in the household lol did you notice any of the filling abilitys that others have :thumb:


I didn't mate, but then both cars are 100% swirl and scratch free so couldn't comment at all


----------



## evotuning

> you have both types in the household lol did you notice any of the filling abilitys that others have


If You look on previous pages, You will find video on Youtube, from Russia I belive, where they test white version, and darkening/filling effect is clearly visible.


----------



## stangalang

LOL at the video. 

We do a line of impregnated wipes, if you can get hold of some soft99 ones try them. They are very easy and convenient. I had a few pro detailers try them and ask for more cause they got round a car so fast lol


----------



## andymp85

Fair enough mate will probably go for the dark tin and see if the hype in all areas are as good as what people have said


----------



## NipponShine

stangalang said:


> LOL at the video.
> 
> We do a line of impregnated wipes, if you can get hold of some soft99 ones try them. They are very easy and convenient. I had a few pro detailers try them and ask for more cause they got round a car so fast lol


LOL! 7 TIMES HE RODE IT! Won't these item scratch the paint????


----------



## stangalang

Bear807 said:


> LOL! 7 TIMES HE RODE IT! Won't these item scratch the paint????


No, well i assume not if they are of a similar construction. Just as soft to the touch as a suede or similar. Literally rip them open, its a clean wipe, apply until its spent and throw away. Perhaps if they are poor quality, but i can't see it. People have been surprised with everything else so don't discount them!


----------



## NipponShine

stangalang said:


> No, well i assume not if they are of a similar construction. Just as soft to the touch as a suede or similar. Literally rip them open, its a clean wipe, apply until its spent and throw away. Perhaps if they are poor quality, but i can't see it. People have been surprised with everything else so don't discount them!


Thanks matt! Will ask for a pack to try!


----------



## noelmcg

My Fusso has arrived this morning all the way from Korea, can't wait to try it now.


----------



## andymp85

Ordered the black tin just got to wait now as could only find a seller in Russia on eBay so just hope it comes soon lol


----------



## shaunwistow

andymp85 said:


> Ordered the black tin just got to wait now as could only find a seller in Russia on eBay so just hope it comes soon lol


Mine took 11 days from Russia :thumb:


----------



## andymp85

just got mine today wish this rain would **** off so i can try it


----------



## Walesy.

noelmcg said:


> My Fusso has arrived this morning all the way from Korea, can't wait to try it now.


I got some from Russia last week and gave it a bash this weekend and when I woke up this morning the beading was tight as hell....seems to be an awesome wax by all accounts. For £25 I cant believe it.


----------



## mike41

The Ebay listing mentions possible Import duties & taxes ,has anyone had to pay these? 

Mike


----------



## Walesy.

mike41 said:


> The Ebay listing mentions possible Import duties & taxes ,has anyone had to pay these?
> 
> Mike


No mate, nothing for me anyways.


----------



## Walesy.

mike41 said:


> The Ebay listing mentions possible Import duties & taxes ,has anyone had to pay these?
> 
> Mike


Oh and I just used it on a Pearl White Mazda...don't know if yours in the avatar is the same, but it did come up a treat!


----------



## cheekymonkey

mike41 said:


> The Ebay listing mentions possible Import duties & taxes ,has anyone had to pay these?
> 
> Mike


from what i can recall the price for 1 tin of this is below the limit on having to pay import duties :thumb:


----------



## mike41

Walesy. said:


> Oh and I just used it on a Pearl White Mazda...don't know if yours in the avatar is the same, but it did come up a treat!


Aye it's the same.....think I'll give it a go :thumb:
Cheers

Mike


----------



## noelmcg

No I paid no import duties or taxes although I got it from Korea and he has now sold out, can't say about the Russia dude although. It's a quality product and the solvent smell is not that bad at all


----------



## Walesy.

mike41 said:


> Aye it's the same.....think I'll give it a go :thumb:
> Cheers
> 
> Mike


Aye worth the money mate, I was considering SW shield for a winter wax for my car but I think I am going to stick with this tbh.


----------



## mike41

Just ordered one,thanks for the replies fellas :thumb: 

Mike


----------



## noelmcg

Can't go wrong for the price of it, a bit of a wait for the delivery of it but it will be worth it


----------



## mike41

noelmcg said:


> Can't go wrong for the price of it, a bit of a wait for the delivery of it but it will be worth it


Don't mind waiting for it,just doing maintenance washes for now. Won't be fully detailing my car till next month(hopefully)

Mike


----------



## andymp85

the delivery is not that back and if you mail him he will send you the tracking number and like i said recived mine today and paid no import dutys at all used it on my mate car will post some pics up tomorrow brought it up nicly for a silver car


----------



## andymp85

here is the pics and for a bit of back ground my mate come down to visit and asked me to clean his scooby couple days before so i said i would and him being him wanted to give me a challenge as you will see lol he did want it moped but due to not having enough time and weather i just gave it a good wash and also by chance my fusso turned up  so i tried it on the scooby with these results and was pretty impressed as sometimes silver is a hard color to get nice but it worked well only downside was had to do it quickly cos of the rain so it was one panel at a time and on and off but see what you think :thumb:
also in photobucket style there back to front as not got the hang of it yet :lol:


----------



## danb85

just ordered king of gloss (black) cost me £26 delivered


----------



## mike41

andymp85 said:


> the delivery is not that back and if you mail him he will send you the tracking number and like i said recived mine today and paid no import dutys at all used it on my mate car will post some pics up tomorrow brought it up nicly for a silver car


He messaged me this morning to say its been despatched and gave tracking details as well.
Subaru looks ace by the way :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Maggi200

How does this compare to Naviwax? I was planning on giving that another go this weekend but this has caught my attention


----------



## andymp85

mike41 said:


> He messaged me this morning to say its been despatched and gave tracking details as well.
> Subaru looks ace by the way :thumb:
> 
> Mike


thanks mate it brung it up well still need a good mop and sorting but doing that next week hopefully


----------



## Drewie

Did you tell your mate to turn his fog lights off? 

At least the dirt proves he drives it properly!


----------



## andymp85

Drewie said:


> Did you tell your mate to turn his fog lights off?
> 
> At least the dirt proves he drives it properly!


nope :lol: thought i would let him take the chance with them on :lol: and o yes he does drive it like it should be :thumb: but the dirt was put there for me in his word i thought i would give you a challange haha


----------



## Samba1360

Bloody Fog Lights...


----------



## ryans day

Anyone tried the new soft 99 mirror shine wax this company has out? I stumbled upon it whilst looking for fusso.


----------



## big-saxo-guy

how long are people waiting who have ordered the wax from Russia 9 days ago and just wondering how much longer I will be waiting ? 

thanks


----------



## marc147

big-saxo-guy said:


> how long are people waiting who have ordered the wax from Russia 9 days ago and just wondering how much longer I will be waiting ?
> 
> thanks


Someone earlier said 11 they got it in


----------



## ryans day

You could allow up to 14 days on delivery


----------



## Flakey

Now I am confused between this and the ADS wax


----------



## sistersvisions

Flakey said:


> Now I am confused between this and the ADS wax


Use both, Fusso then add a layer of ADS on top...


----------



## Flakey

sistersvisions said:


> Use both, Fusso then add a layer of ADS on top...


I'd rather choose one and stick to it. The question is which one?


----------



## sistersvisions

Flakey said:


> I'd rather choose one and stick to it. The question is which one?


Gotta be Fusso...if the claims it last 12 months are true..


----------



## Flakey

Who sells Fusso in the UK, other than ebay?


----------



## sistersvisions

Flakey said:


> Who sells Fusso in the UK, other than ebay?


Nippon Shine is the only uk seller.. But hes out of stock.


----------



## B17BLG

Guys, I'm sorry to ask such a question but as there is many pages, somebody may well be answer straight away.

Which Soft99 is the durable wax for light coloured cars?


----------



## shaunwistow

B17BLG said:


> Guys, I'm sorry to ask such a question but as there is many pages, somebody may well be answer straight away.
> 
> Which Soft99 is the durable wax for light coloured cars?


Type this number 251433235226 into a well known auction site :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG

shaunwistow said:


> Type this number 251433235226 into a well known auction site :thumb:


Cheers pal!

Any UK sellers on this wax?

Ifnot did anyone pay import tax?


----------



## shaunwistow

B17BLG said:


> Cheers pal!
> 
> Any UK sellers on this wax?
> 
> Ifnot did anyone pay import tax?


None in UK, I was told by Jackie at Nippon Shine it will not be here until April.

I did not pay any duty.


----------



## B17BLG

shaunwistow said:


> None in UK, I was told by Jackie at Nippon Shine it will not be here until April.
> 
> I did not pay any duty.


Ok thanks mate


----------



## big-saxo-guy

Finally got my wax but the lid is cracked  I have contacted the seller so hopefully can get a part refund or something.


----------



## shaunwistow

big-saxo-guy said:


> Finally got my wax but the lid is cracked  I have contacted the seller so hopefully can get a part refund or something.


Mine was cracked also, I glued it back. Think he packs it that tight that any knock will crack the lid. Not too bothered about the lid.


----------



## big-saxo-guy

shaunwistow said:


> Mine was cracked also, I glued it back. Think he packs it that tight that any knock will crack the lid. Not too bothered about the lid.


emailed him and he got back straight away and offered a small refund.
i am happy now just got to try it out


----------



## shaunwistow

big-saxo-guy said:


> emailed him and he got back straight away and offered a small refund.
> i am happy now just got to try it out


Cool, using mine tomorrow after I have polished it.


----------



## IanG

Finally got round to using my Fusso Light today as the Mrs is at work all day and the weather forecast was looking good.

Did a quick decontaminate by hand as didn't have time to break out the machine and applied 2 coats of Fusso whilst dodging the odd shower :roll eyes:

Paint feels very slick and for a silver car it looks quite a wet finish







Depending on the weather might get a chance to use the Fusso Dark next weekend when I've got the young'un's Fiesta to do.


----------



## B17BLG

be interesting to see water behaviour on the merc Ian. Looks good!


----------



## IanG

B17BLG said:


> be interesting to see water behaviour on the merc Ian. Looks good!


I don't think we're due any rain until the early part of next week so will have to see what the beading and sheeting is like then


----------



## kev999

IanG, ive applied two coats of fusso light to our silver Toyota and the beading is insane ,ive found myself staring in the door mirrors watching the beads shooting down the side of the car.Next job is applying a coat of Authentic over the top to see how that goes,P.S. Mercs looking good.


----------



## Nick's CTR

How are people findings durability?


----------



## kev999

Nick's CTR said:


> How are people findings durability?


 I put it on just after Christmas and its showing no signs of letting up yet.


----------



## IanG

5 hours so far and still going strong


----------



## big-saxo-guy

Right ok I have got this and it has been raining today and the bonnet is wearing 2 coats and yes it gives the car a very nice liquid look, smooth feeling and lovely beading but I have waxes that aren't hyped that much that can achieve the same quality of finish , If I had got the wax on my own without seeing the hype I would absolutely love it but because it has been built up so much I feel it is almost a let down as it is nothing outstanding.


----------



## IanG

Had some rain overnight and lots of lovely spherical beads and the sheeting off the paint once I got going was mesmerising.

Hope to get some pics of the beads very soon as I'm sure it'll be wet again this week


----------



## shaunwistow

Hope the OP does not mind, this is a pic of Fusso light on my car after a sharp downpour


----------



## B17BLG

Nice picture Shaun


----------



## andymp85

bit of an up date well my mates scooby has done well over 600 miles since applied one coat and he has washed it twice in three weeks since it been done and its still going strong am sort of useing it as a base for durabuilty lol


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Anyone got direct links to buy them?


----------



## andymp85

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Anyone got direct links to buy them?


nope ebay mate try thats where i got mine from mate


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Cheers, Andy.

I'll have a look.


----------



## IanG

Some early morning Fusso beading


----------



## TheGruffalo1

It seems we have someone in the UK selling it now.


----------



## B17BLG

TheGruffalo1 said:


> It seems we have someone in the UK selling it now.


Oh rly?


----------



## TheGruffalo1

B17BLG said:


> Oh rly?


161230512566

If it's the same stuff. £20 free postage signed for.


----------



## B17BLG

Oh no, its not the fusso


----------



## Calvin8r

evotuning said:


> So,just like many of You, I have also get caught in this "japanese wax" hype
> 
> After some research and reading opinions, I decided to try Fusso Coat,due to it's estimated longevity and "coating like" characteristics. I opted for Dark version, out of two available version.
> 
> For the record, car was washed, detarred, clayed. About half of it was polished with finishing polish, other half had only panelwipe wipedown. I couldn't do whole car as I should be done, due to certain health issues I know have. But it's not actually a bad thing, it will get us idea how durability is connected with preparation involved.
> 
> *Let's start with packaging :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple and understandable description
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I like look of it. There is something catchy in this japanese, radiant writing
> 
> Originally, wax comes with plastic top on the tin, where supplied applicator is hidden. Well, let's just say quality of this applicator isn't very good, and I would be rather using it to apply tire dressing, than wax on my paintwork
> 
> Also, on thing that made me curious, is piece that says it has minor scratch resistance. Will have to check it in future.
> 
> Tin itself is quite big, just like ones from Collinite or Finishkare. Applicator easily fits inside, making transfering wax to applicator very easy :
> 
> 
> 
> *Size - 200g* Now two words about number of applications per tin.
> 
> This is measurement before and after applying *two layers* on whole car, except both bumpers and lower parts of doors under trim :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives us roughly *1,5g per layer*, on a car that only half of it was properly prepped for wax, and applied in rush. If I've done everything properly, than 1g per layer is easily achievable, on compact car like mine.
> 
> That gives us 200 application per tin. Do maths Yourself, but cost of one application is very,very low
> 
> *So how is it ?*
> 
> The wax itself is light green, not too hard actually. Maybe it's just mine tin, but wax felt kinda soft, when pushed with applicator. That's why it is so economical, You don't need to swipe applicator on wax, You just need to touch it, and there is enough wax for entire panel.
> 
> *Smell* - truth is , it smell awful  Even FK1000p smells less disturbing then this one. However, it only strikes at first, just after opening the tin. While I was doing the car, I get used to it.
> 
> *Application* - like I said, it is very economical, a little goes a very long way. It spread beautifully, allowing to lay very thin layer :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Removal* - again , easy one here. But it's a bit unusual for paste sealant, as it actually stays oily all the time, even after 20+ minutes. Not a bad thing, it's just different to let's say , Collinite. I've used quality MF to remove it, with no effort at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So how does it look ?*
> 
> Very good, how else does it supposed to look on dark car with paint in good condition ?  Seriously though, I'm not fan of describing different kind of looks, like "wet look" or "mirror reflection" or whatever. In blind test they will all look the same anyway, so who cares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Swirl masking* - now that's a bit unusual in wax review, isn't it ?
> 
> I had quite a lot holograms from removing snow and claying, here is what Fusso can do with it :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for product that isn't AIO , right ? Of course it wont handle deeper scratches, but it's not purpose of this product. However, it can dramatically increase appearance of swirled car, that wasn't machine before.
> 
> *Wet application* - what ? :lol: Well, just for curiosity, I decided to try apply it on entirely wet surface. I've seen that Naviwax can be applied this way, so decided to give it a try :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not a thing that Your usual wax can do, is it ?  And remember, this thing is pure synthetic, so in theory it should be prone to exposing to wet before fully cured. Not in this case
> 
> *Water behaviour*
> 
> Let the videos and pictures speak for themselves :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't get any better in water behaviour department than this
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> What can I say, I am very pleased of this product, as one can tell judging from the results it gives. Of course, I'm yet to see it's durability or chemical resistance, but I'm sure they will be very good.
> 
> All in all, very good product, that has this "high engeneering" feel in, You know that it is not simple homebrew, but truly sophisticated product. Waxes like this, that has very reasonable price and do damn good what they are supposed to do, made me abandon highly priced, boutique waxes.
> 
> That's all , I hope You managed to get through this a bit long review ​


Great review, would be interested to know if anyone had tried the light one on white ?


----------



## danb85

TheGruffalo1 said:


> 161230512566
> 
> If it's the same stuff. £20 free postage signed for.


its not - thats mirror shine, which is different :thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1

B17BLG said:


> Oh no, its not the fusso





danb85 said:


> its not - thats mirror shine, which is different :thumb:


Thanks alot, glad I didn't buy it yet, I'll look for the real stuff. :thumb:


----------



## almas_09

Great review!
I'm really keen to buy one.
I have a Civic in Milano Red, which product would be the best for me?

Thanks!


----------



## Drewie

Calvin8r said:


> Great review, would be interested to know if anyone had tried the light one on white ?


I have. Done on Friday. 
Washed, ironx'd, clayed, autobrite cherry glaze via rotary and white CG hex pad, finished with Fusso light.

Here's a crap iPhone picture, lifted off my Instagram :lol: with a "heavy" lady in the background. 

Peugeot 205 Fusso by callum_drew, on Flickr
Much much glossier, and the beading is :thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Hi guys,

It's this isn't it?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soft99-Fu...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a8c1e5836


----------



## mike41

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It's this isn't it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soft99-Fu...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a8c1e5836


Yep thats the one Gruff :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Dannbodge

My only picture:


----------



## Maggi200

Maggi200 said:


> How does this compare to Naviwax? I was planning on giving that another go this weekend but this has caught my attention


Anyone tried both...?


----------



## TheGruffalo1

mike41 said:


> Yep thats the one Gruff :thumb:
> 
> Mike


Cheers, ordered some.


----------



## Nick's CTR

Well taken a punt and ordered from ebay, hopefully it doesn't take too long to arrive from Russia. Just out of curiosity has anyone tried the fusso coat f7?


----------



## andymp85

i have seen that navi wax but its more expensive and wonder if any one had tried it


----------



## B17BLG

Dannbodge said:


> My only picture:


Like your choice of towel Dan


----------



## mike41

Just checked my tracking info.My fusso light landed at Heathrow at 17·10 tonight. I ordered it on monday 17th -hopefully it'll get to me around the middle of next week :thumb:
Mike


----------



## andymp85

it was only a day or 2 after mine landed it arrived lol


----------



## mike41

andymp85 said:


> it was only a day or 2 after mine landed it arrived lol


You're a lot closer to Heathrow than I am tho mate :lol:

Mike


----------



## danb85

mike41 said:


> Just checked my tracking info.My fusso light landed at Heathrow at 17·10 tonight. I ordered it on monday 17th -hopefully it'll get to me around the middle of next week :thumb:
> Mike


Mines on the same plane too!


----------



## andymp85

mike41 said:


> You're a lot closer to Heathrow than I am tho mate :lol:
> 
> Mike


not that close lol i know what they mean do then not fly the mail up for scotland


----------



## mike41

andymp85 said:


> not that close lol i know what they mean do then not fly the mail up for scotland


I'm not sure how it gets here,asap would be nice lol :thumb:
Mike


----------



## andymp85

dont worry it will be there soon lol its good stuff


----------



## mike41

Look what came today......:thumb:


Mike


----------



## NipponShine

Ah I see this become like iphone arrival thread haha, where we stalk the flight info! Enjoy it all of you!


----------



## evotuning

As above, we all know how pot of Fusso looks like, now show some results


----------



## danb85

Mine turned up this morning too.
Hopefully I won't be too hung over in the morning to detail the wife's civic


----------



## Goodylax

:lol:


danb85 said:


> Mine turned up this morning too.
> Hopefully I won't be too hung over in the morning to detail the wife's civic


----------



## mike41

evotuning said:


> As above, we all know how pot of Fusso looks like, now show some results


OK,I gave the car a full decon and polish, then applied a coat this afternoon.
It started raining just as I buffed off the last panel. Nice wax,very easy on/off,stronger smelling than others I've used, but not overpowering. Pics are'nt the greatest,camera phone in bad light etc,but here you go :thumb:













Mike


----------



## andymp85

*you want some pics *


----------



## Nemegog

mike41 said:


> OK,I gave the car a full decon and polish, then applied a coat this afternoon.
> It started raining just as I buffed off the last panel. Nice wax,very easy on/off,stronger smelling than others I've used, but not overpowering. Pics are'nt the greatest,camera phone in bad light etc,but here you go :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Stylish car :thumb:

Mike, what is on rubber trim and glass? They're beading equally...


----------



## mike41

Nemegog said:


> Stylish car :thumb:
> 
> Mike, what is on rubber trim and glass? They're beading equally...


Thanks,I put fusso on all the black trim,the glass has AB Repel but I think I'll coat it with fusso next time it needs redone. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## ardenvxr

audi a1 with fusso dark


----------



## RDB85

Where can I buy this from please?


----------



## sistersvisions

RDB85 said:


> Where can I buy this from please?


EBay...:thumb:


----------



## B1ue52

I'm still a fan, but this does not have the durability it claims in my experience. I last applied it to my car around 5 weeks ago having been decon'd and polished to perfection.

In the intervening period it has been washed with VP Citrus Pre Wash and followed up with a wash with G Wash approx. 6 or 7 times - The car has not been allowed to get dirty and has done around 1000 miles in this time.

I washed the car this weekend in the usual manner and once rinsed off, I tested the beading and sheeting performance of the Fusso. I would estimate that it has dropped off around 75% to 85% from fresh.

I love the look it gives, I love the price. I love the feel of it on perfectly prepped paintwork and I love its application and removal.

But it doesn't last. It wont stop me using it for all the reasons above, but as I usually wax my car at least every 2 weeks it doesn't matter about the durability.

As previously mentioned, it does also seem to attract dirt. When applied thinly, hazed and then removed well and followed up with more buffing from a clean towel there still seems to be a residue left behind that on a white car, is very apparent when dirt is attracted to it. I tried it on my wheels to verify and I've never seen so much brake dust stick to my wheels before.

Still a great product, but don't believe everything that's said about it - it certainly isn't going to last 12 months ;-)


----------



## NipponShine

shame to hear that! i am running it on a scrap pannel on second month and third month has pass on alloy!


----------



## chrisc

Bear807 said:


> shame to hear that! i am running it on a scrap pannel on second month and third month has pass on alloy!


To prove what never got point of panel tests


----------



## NipponShine

chrisc said:


> To prove what never got point of panel tests


you probably are right


----------



## chrisc

Bear807 said:


> you probably are right


Well its best wax ive used to date ill update mine when got rid of man flu.
Just don't be charging silly prices when you get more back in.
It looks nice applied wet aswell


----------



## danb85

My king of gloss has turned up this morning  smells quite nice, not as chemically as fusso.
Will do a side by side test of fusso and kog


----------



## andymp85

i know my mates scooby that was on washed before applying 3 weeks later and over 1000 miles and always dirty before washes and still going like it was first applied i know its only a short space of time but was very impressed with it and was very easy to clean the car after but do agree with the dirt sticking to it a bit


----------



## NipponShine

chrisc said:


> Well its best wax ive used to date ill update mine when got rid of man flu.
> Just don't be charging silly prices when you get more back in.
> It looks nice applied wet aswell


Thanks for your comment! Not to worry still stay the same but free postage should have gone by then! So is probably +2.80 on top and I will see if I could subsidised some cost or not


----------



## Flakey

B1ue52 said:


> I'm still a fan, but this does not have the durability it claims in my experience.


So you're going to that guy 

LSPs with PTFE should last way longer than traditional waxes or sealants and attract very less dust. Interesting to see a negative vote amongst so many positive ones. The dust attraction part worries me as that is my primary criteria for a LSP. Maybe I should look elsewhere.


----------



## Walesy.

I have used this on my missus white Mazda 2 and has been there for a month and the car gets washed every weekend...usually a snow foam and rinse down does the job, the dirt defo seems to wash away a lot easier and she thinks it is keeping cleaner for longer. I woke up this morning and the car was covered in tight beads. I am a fan of this..if it don't last the 12 months as claim...then so be it, for £25 or what I ever I paid for it, I will reapply it again. For me..one of the best buys.


----------



## Rocks703

After reading all the good reviews I thought I'd give it a try. Cleaned/clayed/polished then finished with the 99. I have to agree with the comments here, very nice to apply and to remove. Plus I'm pleased with the result.

Will be using this again next week when I do a friends trucks so will post the results here too


----------



## Guru

Okay, a thread revival (sort of) here.

I found Fusso coat light on ebay India, and it is quite cheap. The problem is, the container shown in the pics is different than the pics I saw in this thread. The pics here all show yellow lettering while this one shows blue lettering. Here's the link -

http://www.ebay.in/itm/Car-Soft99-F...=IN_Car_Accessories_Parts&hash=item20dd3a07f6

What do you think? Could this be authentic or is it a rip-off?


----------



## IanG

I would imagine its authentic but it's a different product. The one you have found on eBay is Fusso with 3 months durability whereas the Fusso in the thread claims to last for 12 months


----------



## Flakey

Guru said:


> Okay, a thread revival (sort of) here.
> 
> I found Fusso coat light on ebay India, and it is quite cheap. The problem is, the container shown in the pics is different than the pics I saw in this thread. The pics here all show yellow lettering while this one shows blue lettering. Here's the link -
> 
> http://www.ebay.in/itm/Car-Soft99-F...=IN_Car_Accessories_Parts&hash=item20dd3a07f6
> 
> What do you think? Could this be authentic or is it a rip-off?


I wrote to Soft99 using the "Contact Us" option on their site & they replied in a jiffy. Here's their response sent by email:

Dear Sir,

Thank you for choosing Soft99 products.

we checked your mentioned link carefully and confirm it is our original
product,
but because this item already discontinued in Japan domestic market,
so you can not find it on our Japanese corporate site.

Thanks & Best Regards

Overseas Dept.
SOFT99 Corporation


----------



## robster84

Bought some of this yesterday from ebay. Cant wait for it to arrive


----------



## Rebel007

Interesting at that price I would certainly take a risk but on my ebay it says they don't ship to the UK


----------



## millns84

Is there any more feedback on durability? It's the clincher for me really...


----------



## robster84

Rebel007 said:


> Interesting at that price I would certainly take a risk but on my ebay it says they don't ship to the UK


eBay item number:251458902070


----------



## mike41

robster84 said:


> eBay item number:251458902070


I bought mine from this seller, it was tracked all the way and arrived within 11 days 
Mike


----------



## V3nom

Bought from the same seller too! Arrived within 2 weeks


----------



## Guru

I bought my light version yesterday from the same seller. Let's see when it arrives.


----------



## IanG

B1ue52 said:


> I'm still a fan, but this does not have the durability it claims in my experience. I last applied it to my car around 5 weeks ago having been decon'd and polished to perfection.
> 
> In the intervening period it has been washed with VP Citrus Pre Wash and followed up with a wash with G Wash approx. 6 or 7 times - The car has not been allowed to get dirty and has done around 1000 miles in this time.
> 
> I washed the car this weekend in the usual manner and once rinsed off, I tested the beading and sheeting performance of the Fusso. I would estimate that it has dropped off around 75% to 85% from fresh.
> 
> I love the look it gives, I love the price. I love the feel of it on perfectly prepped paintwork and I love its application and removal.
> 
> But it doesn't last. It wont stop me using it for all the reasons above, but as I usually wax my car at least every 2 weeks it doesn't matter about the durability.
> 
> As previously mentioned, it does also seem to attract dirt. When applied thinly, hazed and then removed well and followed up with more buffing from a clean towel there still seems to be a residue left behind that on a white car, is very apparent when dirt is attracted to it. I tried it on my wheels to verify and I've never seen so much brake dust stick to my wheels before.
> 
> Still a great product, but don't believe everything that's said about it - it certainly isn't going to last 12 months ;-)


I've found the opposite to you it's around 4 weeks since applied and the Fusso is still beading and sheeting as it was from the start.

Not sure it will last the claimed 12 months but my car has been driven through some horrendous weather over the last month and I've driven about 1200 miles in that time and kept to my snow foam and car chem luxury wash each week. No QDs used either.

Drove back from Scotland on Friday and my car is filthy but the beading is still there 

Not sure why you haven't had the same experience


----------



## kev999

millns84 said:


> Is there any more feedback on durability? It's the clincher for me really...


I applied mine around Christmas time and its still going well,no negatives from me.


----------



## IanG

Little pic to show 4 week update of beading. Gave the car a quick wash and took this in fading light


Still beading and sheeting like a goodun :thumbup


----------



## JLusitano

robster84 said:


> eBay item number:251458902070


Well, I ordered from the same source. Let's see when it arrives.

Unlike the usual _me_, I decided to give the benefit of the doubt and try it for my own record...
Confess myself curious about it. Just that.


----------



## Scott_Mack

I've ordered some, from that source to, I am intrested to see just how long it lasts


----------



## southwest10

thats what i call PORN beads

bloody hell needed this wax


----------



## AlexTsinos

Nice review mate.


----------



## Guru

> it will get us idea how durability is


So, evotuning - It's already more than two months now. How's the wax holding up?


----------



## josadler

Evo , Thansk, the second hype You started over here.
BSD is/was fantastic, hope this wax will be too.


----------



## Flakey

Has anybody tried to top with the Fusso Coat with Sonax BSD?


----------



## Goodylax

I had thought about it, but I think the BSD will "take away" or just alter the impressive water behavior. I guess it would add more protection though.....


----------



## Flakey

Goodylax said:


> I had thought about it, but I think the BSD will "take away" or just alter the impressive water behavior. I guess it would add more protection though.....


Are you saying that the water behavior from Fusso is better than BSD? I wanted to try that combination as I have seen BSD keeps the car cleaner like nothing else.


----------



## NipponShine

Anyone have similar experience maybe able to comment? Btw watch out for Fusso spray coming soon!


----------



## chrisc

dont need any its top notch stuff on its own:thumb:


----------



## Flakey

chrisc said:


> dont need any its top notch stuff on its own:thumb:


It probably is when it comes to water behavior but I am not sure if it resists dust like BSD. The fusso spray sounds very interesting.


----------



## evotuning

Fusso and BSD suits each other very well


----------



## mike41

Flakey said:


> Has anybody tried to top with the Fusso Coat with Sonax BSD?


I've got BSD and would like to try it but but have'nt felt I need to use it yet. My 2 coats of Fusso are still beading and sheeting like a good'un,tho it's early days still(6 weeks). Might be an idea for winter protection/top-up though?
Mike


----------



## Nick's CTR

Bear807 said:


> Anyone have similar experience maybe able to comment? Btw watch out for Fusso spray coming soon!


Jackie, any idea when your shipment of goodies arrives?


----------



## V3nom

Fusso topped with ArtDeKotsos is next on my agenda :thumb:


----------



## mike41

V3nom said:


> Fusso topped with ArtDeKotsos is next on my agenda :thumb:


Now theres an idea 

Mike


----------



## Flakey

Did anybody test the "scratch resistance" properties of fusso cost yet? I know that is a lot to expect but than it's not really a wax, is it?


----------



## Dimsho

its more like a sealant


----------



## Jord

Mine arrived today from the seller in Russia, ordered it on the 20th of March got here in around 14-15 days. 

Won't be able to use it for another week as i'm working this weekend, but i'm excited to get to try it, definitely seems like a bargain, even when ordering from abroad.


----------



## Guru

Great. I ordered on the same date but mine's still in transit.


----------



## mike41

5 weeks since applied,here's a couple of beading pics taken just now,in between rain showers. :thumb:





Mike


----------



## V3nom

Had anyone tried this on their wheels??


----------



## shaunwistow

*5 weeks after application on a partly dusty roof.*


----------



## Jord

V3nom said:


> Had anyone tried this on their wheels??


I'm split between using this and FK1000P on my new cars wheels when it turns up in a few weeks..

Edit:

Actually scrap that, I forgot I bought AF Mint Rims during their 20% off for this reason :doublesho


----------



## g.pajak

I would like to present the masking ability of the Fusso Coat.

I have a temporary (rented) car washed regularly to an automatic car wash. Full of the swirls and scratches.

Before waxing car has been quickly washed with strong active foam and simple shampoo. No other surface treatment.

Here are some pics of the operations and the video showing the water drop.

After washing:









During...









Few minutes later.


----------



## B17BLG

Impressive


----------



## greymda

not bad


----------



## Flakey

Very impressive.


----------



## Jord

Used this finally on my friends blue MX5 yesterday.. Didn't get any pictures as we we're in a rush and wanted to get out to the Peaks before the sun went down.. Did test the water beading/sheeting after we put two coats on it and frankly for the price I thought it was incredible. Possibly be doing another friends car tomorrow so i'll try and get a video or pictures, but this is quickly becoming one of my favourite sealants, only thing i'm not sure on yet is the durability, but even if it only lasts a couple months it'll still be a bargain purely for how cheap it is and how easy it is to use.


----------



## chrisc

it will out last most:thumb:


----------



## Flakey

Has anybody tried the other Soft 99 waxes yet? Fusso coat is a sealant with PTFE so it lasts very well, that's what I know courtesy this thread. But there is very less information about their other waxes.
*
Water Block Wax Gloss -* guarantees no beading and hence no water spots. Very interesting. Looks like it sheets water well. But what's in it, PTFE again?
http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/carcare/wax/waterblock_wax_gloss.html?pid=00427

*Authentic Premium* - show car wax with Carnuba. Wonder how it compares to the likes of Vic's red etc. http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/carcare/wax/authentic_premium_e.html?pid=10162

*Mirror Shine Wax - *no idea where to position this http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/carcare/wax/mirror_shine_wax.html?pid=00373


----------



## Nick's CTR

Seen various threads/posts about mirror shine and authentic waxes. I've not come across Water Block and agree it sounds interesting, found a video on you tube showing the water displacement.


----------



## NipponShine

I will have access of water block wax by May to try! If you all are interested I will share some user experience of it!


----------



## Flakey

Bear807 said:


> I will have access of water block wax by May to try! If you all are interested I will share some user experience of it!


Lovely! Please also share what's in it ( PTFE, Carnuba, Sio2 etc.)


----------



## NipponShine

Flakey said:


> Lovely! Please also share what's in it ( PTFE, Carnuba, Sio2 etc.)


Not a problem! Will let you all know as much as I can!


----------



## Flakey

Apparently, they have a coating by the same name. And this one ships from Japan.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Soft99-Fuss...hash=item19ea2e6515&item=111303091477&vxp=mtr


----------



## greymda

they have *H7* it's a glass coating


----------



## Nick's CTR

Bear807 said:


> I will have access of water block wax by May to try! If you all are interested I will share some user experience of it!


Jackie is this when your shipment will turn up? Just wondering when to expect some more products to appear on ebay?


----------



## NipponShine

Flakey said:


> Apparently, they have a coating by the same name. And this one ships from Japan.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Soft99-Fuss...hash=item19ea2e6515&item=111303091477&vxp=mtr


Been playing with this for pass 6 months and has 3 goes on it! Beading and sheeting is not as good as fusso coat 12 month despite application is easy and leave a nice finish!


----------



## NipponShine

Nick's CTR said:


> Jackie is this when your shipment will turn up? Just wondering when to expect some more products to appear on ebay?


Oh by May 1st week! Thanks for your support!


----------



## NipponShine

greymda said:


> they have *H7* it's a glass coating


Yes it is a glass coating that have been overlook!

It passes 7h pencil test, 12-24 months durability and is widly use in japan this include marine application, vending machine, Toyota corporation and some ferries wheel!


----------



## ivor

More from the Black and Dark I gave my friends RS4 a quick wax today he's coming back in a few weeks for the full works lol another layer 

and i couldn't resist an engine shot no wax involved though lol


----------



## Eliasasas

Where are you guys ordering this from? I don't feel like browsing through all 35 pages...


----------



## V3nom

http://bit.ly/1e1drDw


----------



## baldynappa

Just recieved my order from russia, 12 days since ordering and after only one coat i`m amazed after switching from poorboys black hole with either nattys blue or red over the top, ford panther black looks amazing with just one coat so cant wait to put a second or even third on top. i`ll be pleased if it lasts 3 months let alone 12 for the price of this stuff!


----------



## -:[KM]:-

Does anyone know what it actually says on the tin?
I'd love to know! Especially beside the yellow exclamation sign...


----------



## NipponShine

-:[KM]:- said:


> Does anyone know what it actually says on the tin?
> I'd love to know! Especially beside the yellow exclamation sign...


It says "best water repellent effect from Fusso series, and the big words mean "holding up yearly!"


----------



## Moggytom

weres best place to get this from after the one in the black tin i think


----------



## NipponShine

Moggytom said:


> weres best place to get this from after the one in the black tin i think


If you can wait for another 3 weeks you could get it from me otherwise is Russia seller only ATM.....


----------



## tansel

Just ordered 2 tins for all colors, thanks pals :thumb:


----------



## Guru

Finally................


----------



## Phillloyd

Ordered last night.
Minimum of 2 weeks from Russia.
(I'm sure it'll be worth the wait  )
Anyone tried it on BMW silver grey?


----------



## Rizzo

Mine arrived the other night aswell from Russia, cant wait to use it.


----------



## Wheelzntoys

Took 3 weeks from Russia to USA.


----------



## NipponShine

Enjoy it all of you! Glad you all like it! uk should be having stock shortly!


----------



## Moggytom

Bear807 said:


> Enjoy it all of you! Glad you all like it! uk should be having stock shortly!


I can wait


----------



## greymda

what price in UK?


----------



## NipponShine

greymda said:


> what price in UK?


starting from £22.80 with cheapest delivery method! and see if i can pull a groupbuy for all of you!


----------



## Coopertim

Wow this looks awesome, I want some, do you import and sell it on?


----------



## greymda

out of the curiosity, but HOW is this better than Colli 476S or FK1000p (which are cheaper, too)?

or am i missing smth?


----------



## NipponShine

Coopertim said:


> Wow this looks awesome, I want some, do you import and sell it on?


Yes I do import them and very soon there might be soft99 section in DW!


----------



## NipponShine

greymda said:


> out of the curiosity, but HOW is this better than Colli 476S or FK1000p (which are cheaper, too)?
> 
> or am i missing smth?


Maybe some of our members will put them side by side! There is already one done my member sheep about 476s, fk1000p and bilt hammer!


----------



## greymda

yes, would be nice


----------



## PRicci09

greymda said:


> out of the curiosity, but HOW is this better than Colli 476S or FK1000p (which are cheaper, too)?
> 
> or am i missing smth?


I have both 476s and Fusso.

Fusso is much easier to use and looks better while offering similar durability.

Fusso also has better beading/sheeting if your interested in that.


----------



## hovnojede

So it is actually a sealant that can be topped up with a carnauba wax (BMD) and a QD like BSD?


----------



## JLusitano

Mine arrived today (about 19 days after the purchase).
Very good service from the eBay seller: no damages and everything very well packed.

Hope I can try it in the next few days, and leave my testimony.


----------



## kev999

hovnojede said:


> So it is actually a sealant that can be topped up with a carnauba wax (BMD) and a QD like BSD?


I use fusso which i then top with their authentic wax.i will try and get some pics and post them.


----------



## Flakey

kev999 said:


> I use fusso which i then top with their authentic wax.i will try and get some pics and post them.


Where did you learn that trick? That sound very good as Fusso seems to fill well and Authentic is their show car wax. :thumb:


----------



## kev999

Flakey said:


> Where did you learn that trick? That sound very good as Fusso seems to fill well and Authentic is their show car wax. :thumb:


Trial and error mate.i was bored over christmas holidays and when i received both products i started to hyperventilate as i couldnt decide which one to use so i put the autbentic over fusso and its still going strong.I would definately give it a try if youve got both.Hoping to try their tyre shine stuff next if its available on next shipment.


----------



## Drewie

Thought I'd post these here 
On my dad's 996 911 scuttle trim. These are always going grey...

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

Very neutral, not shiny, just darker. Trim definitely beads well with Fusso on, but unfortunately I don't have pics of that (other cars). 
Let's see how it lasts. I did the wing mirror surrounds too


----------



## stangalang

@drewie, worst scuttles ever, behind the range rover perhaps. It baffles me how such an expensive package can have such bad parts


----------



## fethead

Ordered mine from Russia on the 15th, had dispatch notice on 16/4/14. Can't wait to try it and see how long it will take to arrive. 
I checked and there is no import duties on car wax according to the UK government website - lets hope!

Richard


----------



## V3nom

I applied this to a Red Merc today and it left a stunning finish...write-up to follow!


----------



## V3nom

Sorry for posting again about this but I applied it to a 6 year old black Honda Accord the other day and the life it brought back into the paint...wow...incredible! Looks like a new car! It seems to fill some swirls too! Love it!


----------



## fethead

Mine arrived today from Russia. 18 days after ordered. Sorted. Try it out on the weekend hopefully.


----------



## Superlander

This came today, can't wait to try it on my Arden Astra!


----------



## Phillloyd

Yeeeeeeeeee
Haaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!
Mine came today posted 16th April from Russian guy on eBay
Not bad delivery time really 
Ohhhh suns out!!!!


----------



## southwest10

Can'r find it in the netherlands


----------



## stonejedi

Got one on the way myself.SJ.


----------



## Phillloyd

Used mine today!
Mega easy to use, spreads reall well easy off=great results!!!
Can't wait for rain to test it lol!


----------



## Rundie

Come on, when will UK suppliers stock this !! Seems daft ordering from Russia.


----------



## Phillloyd

There's nipponshine on Facebook but dunno why they haven't got any.
Might take a trip to Japan and try and sort a pallet load!


----------



## Coopertim

Mine arrived on Friday! Lid cracked as reported but only houses the crappy applicator and the tin is fine.

Put 2 coats on the bonnet, bumper and a-panels, rolled out to the rest of the car when time permits! Will also get it on the missus' fiesta topped with bsd I think


----------



## NipponShine

Rundie said:


> Come on, when will UK suppliers stock this !! Seems daft ordering from Russia.


This week i promise  really sorry for the wait, as you see i am trying all my best! Soft99 manufacturer section this few days as well too!

I will announce the group buy later in 3-5 days!


----------



## NipponShine

Phillloyd said:


> There's nipponshine on Facebook but dunno why they haven't got any.
> Might take a trip to Japan and try and sort a pallet load!


Is coming is coming, few days more to go!


----------



## V3nom

NipponShine said:


> Is coming is coming, few days more to go!


Good! Will you be getting stock of Soft99 Fusso Coat...if so, what will your prices be like?


----------



## NipponShine

V3nom said:


> Good! Will you be getting stock of Soft99 Fusso Coat...if so, what will your prices be like?


Yes will be stocking them for 19.99+3.90 track and recorded! I have said 2.80 for postage earlier on last week but i think is better to sent it track for peace of mind, you could have another item and flat rate postage 3.90 up to 1kg 

I suggest to wait for group buy probably at around £15-16+ £3.90 in very limited quantities!


----------



## J306TD

I'm interested especially after reading the reviews


----------



## ZrCraigCGUK

I'm in for the group buy when it happens . cheers


----------



## Clean ocd

Do a group buy for the two tubs of wax light and dark tubs:thumb:


----------



## greymda

sorry i'm sure it was answered previously - but what durability are we talking about using this product?


----------



## bigup

would also like to know, is it really 12 months from on 1 application?

also looking to try some of this wax, would i go for dark fusso for this colour car:


----------



## greymda

what are you currently wearing?


----------



## B17BLG

greymda said:


> what are you currently wearing?


A mankini, just for you!!


----------



## stonejedi

bigup said:


> would also like to know, is it really 12 months from on 1 application?
> 
> also looking to try some of this wax, would i go for dark fusso for this colour car:


You should be fine using it on that colour,as you would with most wax's.SJ.


----------



## greymda

B17BLG said:


> A mankini, just for you!!


thanks mate, but no. ))


----------



## bigup

greymda said:


> what are you currently wearing?


pic was just a library pic, was just curious about the colour



stonejedi said:


> You should be fine using it on that colour,as you would with most wax's.SJ.


thanks mate 

will wait till the official group buy is on (hopefully!)


----------



## fethead

Anyone no the difference between the dark and light versions? 

Why does it make any difference eg the dark version is light green in colour! Not that dark.

Am I missing something.

Richard


----------



## NipponShine

Clean ocd said:


> Do a group buy for the two tubs of wax light and dark tubs:thumb:


yes it is going to be available in both colours!


----------



## NipponShine

fethead said:


> Anyone no the difference between the dark and light versions?
> 
> Why does it make any difference eg the dark version is light green in colour! Not that dark.
> 
> Am I missing something.
> 
> Richard


Richard you are right, there is certain chemical variance between both light and dark like you say. I still do believe there is a reason for it but many have not noticed the different!


----------



## V3nom

I have a question...sometimes when I apply this, after removing it tends to leave the paint looking a tad oily...what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Coopertim

V3nom said:


> I have a question...sometimes when I apply this, after removing it tends to leave the paint looking a tad oily...what am I doing wrong?


Too much? Buffing towel clogged? I didn't really use a little but mine came off fine, used a eurow towel to buff then a dodo fantastic fur as a final panel buff and how it glides on it is awesome


----------



## fethead

NipponShine said:


> Richard you are right, there is certain chemical variance between both light and dark like you say. I still do believe there is a reason for it but many have not noticed the different!


Thanks, but can you elaborate on the chemical difference as I don't understand how this would affect different colours?

Richard.


----------



## NipponShine

fethead said:


> Thanks, but can you elaborate on the chemical difference as I don't understand how this would affect different colours?
> 
> Richard.


Richard, i don't know very well about chemicals but on the list it does say light has 3% more on one of the chemicals than the dark and some of the ingredients % is non disclosure so i assume thats the case of something in it changes the colour!


----------



## NipponShine

V3nom said:


> I have a question...sometimes when I apply this, after removing it tends to leave the paint looking a tad oily...what am I doing wrong?


So far don't have this problem yet, maybe too much product use? or 4 fold your mf and constantly changing to cleaner side for wiping?


----------



## bigup

probably an unknown but does this wax really last 12 months?


----------



## -:[KM]:-

Did the TT over the weekend with Fusso and the DAS6. Wow!
People literally stopped and looked after I did it. It turned every head. Bloody magnificent!
I'll do it again soon - and I'll remember to take some pics. Too much of a hurry to go out posing...

Seriously recommend this stuff.


----------



## V3nom

How did you apply by DA? Like, how did you get the stuff onto your pad?


----------



## -:[KM]:-

V3nom said:


> How did you apply by DA? Like, how did you get the stuff onto your pad?


Used a plastic spatula, flat ended. Also read of people using credit card type things.
1st off spritzed the pad lightly to moisten. Then scaped a fine layer of Fusso out the pot and spread from centre out of the pad to the edge. holding the spatula just off right-angles to the pad so Fusso doesn't all come off at once. I think to start off I had 5 'spokes' of Fusso on the pad.
Every time I reloaded the pad, put a 'spoke' in a slightly different place. However, I didn't reload very often. Fussso seems to go and go...


----------



## V3nom

-:[KM]:- said:


> Used a plastic spatula, flat ended. Also read of people using credit card type things.
> 1st off spritzed the pad lightly to moisten. Then scaped a fine layer of Fusso out the pot and spread from centre out of the pad to the edge. holding the spatula just off right-angles to the pad so Fusso doesn't all come off at once. I think to start off I had 5 'spokes' of Fusso on the pad.
> Every time I reloaded the pad, put a 'spoke' in a slightly different place. However, I didn't reload very often. Fussso seems to go and go...


Nice one! Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## NipponShine

http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4545598#post4545598 group buy is now on 20 units only Run!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sm81

bigup said:


> probably an unknown but does this wax really last 12 months?


Good question... would like to know also.


----------



## chrisc

sm81 said:


> Good question... would like to know also.


not had it on 12 month but it lasts thousands of miles and beats fiinis and ads:thumb:


----------



## sm81

chrisc said:


> not had it on 12 month but it lasts thousands of miles and beats fiinis and ads:thumb:


Ak tā? With durability


----------



## ScottHmk4

ordered off ebay now i find out theres a group buy


----------



## NipponShine

ScottHmk4 said:


> ordered off ebay now i find out theres a group buy


The current ones from ebay are Russia seller, give it a few more days we will put it on ebay as well!


----------



## fethead

ScottHmk4 said:


> ordered off ebay now i find out theres a group buy


Was, you mean!


----------



## Black Widow

Who used the original applicator?


----------



## kev999

Black Widow said:


> Who used the original applicator?


I did with no problems,also this stuff is excellent on headlights :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr




----------



## bigup

so just did a small section my wifes car a as test, wiped fusso on, 10 mins wipes off

you can see the tape line, below this is fusso

sprayed some water on it and



















pretty immense stuff!


----------



## Lloydy

Just bought some off ebay £25.60 delivered uk seller


----------



## O`Neil

Lloydy said:


> Just bought some off ebay £25.60 delivered uk seller


Would it not have been cheaper to buy direct from NipponShine?


----------



## msb

O`Neil said:


> Would it not have been cheaper to buy direct from NipponShine?


Yes:thumb:


----------



## Lloydy

I never realised lol


----------



## scottk

I think £25:60 is Nippon shine (sync sourcing on ebay). Cheaper buying it from the Russian seller on ebay! Crazy.


----------



## Fraser911

I odered my Soft99 fusso coat the other day from ebay. Cant wait for it arrival so I can try it out and see if all this hype is true.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

scottk said:


> I think £25:60 is Nippon shine (sync sourcing on ebay). *Cheaper buying it from the Russian seller on ebay! Crazy.*


*

*edit* Actually, after looking at the link chris posted it's cheaper from Jackie. 24.20 it works out for me, you're better off getting it from him*


----------



## phillipnoke

*Re wax*

Ordered Fusso Coat Dark 200g yesterday arrived today great service


----------



## Lloydy

If Sync Sourcing is Nipponshine then I bought it from Nipponshine lol for £26.50 so how do I get it any cheaper??


----------



## chrisc

Lloydy said:


> If Sync Sourcing is Nipponshine then I bought it from Nipponshine lol for £26.50 so how do I get it any cheaper??


http://www.nipponshine.com/shop/body-sealant/fusso-coat-light/


----------



## Phillloyd

C'mon guys
Get the reviews going


----------



## jd1982

I think there should be reviews of all the type of wax from 'NipponShine'.
I know there has been a review of the fusso coat, but what about the rest?
Im liking the sound of 'king of gloss' but could do with more info on it.


----------



## sistersvisions

jd1982 said:


> I think there should be reviews of all the type of wax from 'NipponShine'.
> I know there has been a review of the fusso coat, but what about the rest?
> Im liking the sound of 'king of gloss' but could do with more info on it.


There should be some pics of my wife's car wearing it somewhere in one of the threads. Also Jackie has it posted on his facebook page.


----------



## Rowe

jd1982 said:


> I think there should be reviews of all the type of wax from 'NipponShine'.
> I know there has been a review of the fusso coat, but what about the rest?
> Im liking the sound of 'king of gloss' but could do with more info on it.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=331915


----------



## blackthorn

I've been using Soft99 for years, really good stuff!

I just recently treated the ol' RS to some of this for when she's back from paint


----------



## jd1982

Rowe said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=331915


Cheers for the heads up!

What do people think to the durability of these waxes then?
Is it longer lasting as Collinite 845?
Can this stuff be applied in the sun?


----------



## Rowe

jd1982 said:


> Cheers for the heads up!
> 
> What do people think to the durability of these waxes then?
> Is it longer lasting as Collinite 845?
> Can this stuff be applied in the sun?


I would say Colli lasts longer, but is harder to apply. 
Always wash/wax my car outside, so I guess it can


----------



## Lloydy

Mine is here already


----------



## Symbol

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339748

Water Sheeting Test;

After 24 hours;











After 1 week;


----------



## jd1982

im just wondering if it can keep up to its name with a 12month protection on paint work. if anything i would be happy with atleast 6-7months.
plus im always getting caught up in 'hype' about the new products which are in at the minute. does looks good for protection!

if you had the choice, would you go for this Fusso product or Collinite 915? i ended up nearly buying Collinite but im holding out for that something 'different' which iv not tried before.


----------



## dillinja999

videos not working xD


----------



## Coopertim

My new fave wax, amazing on and off and the end result is awesome. Lovely beading and love how they streak off when too heavy.

Strange little pool on the roof of my estoril blue II 1er


----------



## kxlylmz

91 model mazda 626


----------



## jd1982

Well I took the plunge and bought it lastnight.
I had afew Rum's and one thing led to another!

Cant wait to try this stuff out. Got afew combo's lined up for it.


----------



## Stephan

A few beadingpics;


----------



## rej150

Finally got my hands on a pot. Ended up with this....










Very happy with the result. Found it a bit harder than usual to buff off but maybe I was applying too much.


----------



## luigi105

I think i need to buy some of these products. the 0kph mirror product looks amazing.

Whats the best place to buy these from


----------



## V3nom

luigi105 said:


> I think i need to buy some of these products. the 0kph mirror product looks amazing.
> 
> Whats the best place to buy these from


http://www.nipponshine.com/


----------



## millns84

Right, I can't stand the beading photos anymore - I've given in and bought Fusso! :lol:

Also bought the tyre/trim wax as it looked interesting.


----------



## ScottHannah

I find this a great product, great beading etc but is anyone finding it difficult to buff off? Leaving marks behind after buffing off. Left on for about 20-30mins to cure. 

I might just be using too much product...


----------



## rej150

ScottHannah said:


> I find this a great product, great beading etc but is anyone finding it difficult to buff off? Leaving marks behind after buffing off. Left on for about 20-30mins to cure.
> 
> I might just be using too much product...


I agree, found it a little harder than usual to buff off. 30mins is a bit much imo, I left it for about 5 max. I maybe wrong though.

Advice appreciated.


----------



## kev999

Sounds like your putting to much on.


----------



## jd1982

Right guys,
The first time I used this product was in direct sunlight 20c weather last Sunday.
Well you can clearly see how the sun is shining on my motor.

Plus I forgot to buff off the roof after 40min and still buffed off with ease. I had more problems putting it on with a very very soft applicator. The applicator kept crabbing lol. So I will use a more solid applicator next time.
As whats said above, sounds like too much is being applied.













P.s not much of a motor but I still like to keep it clean when doing 1000 miles per month.


----------



## rej150

^^ love the shine on that. May do the wife's little red Micra soon as the weather allows!


----------



## madstaff

Which would be the preferred cleanser to use before applying Fusso, either AF Rejuvenate (pre-wax cleanser) or AF Tough Prep (pre-sealant cleanser)??


----------



## Bod42

If ever in doubt then I would go with tough prep as this is designed to leave absolutely nothing behind so wont effect the LSP.


----------



## V3nom

ScottHannah said:


> I find this a great product, great beading etc but is anyone finding it difficult to buff off? Leaving marks behind after buffing off. Left on for about 20-30mins to cure.
> 
> I might just be using too much product...


I found this too after the first time of using it...you're just using too much mate, that's all


----------



## ScottHannah

V3nom said:


> I found this too after the first time of using it...you're just using too much mate, that's all


Thanks mate, will strip it off the next time I clean the car and reapply.


----------



## crymer

Hi,

just wantedt to share some beading pics.

It´s the Fusso coat Light on my Thunderbolt Metallic Ford Mondeo MK4, here i like to thank nippon shine for the very fast delivery to germany :wave:

Fusso was applied 1 week ago und today just made a qiuck rinse with clear water from the pressure washer in the cleaning park

As the Car was bought just some weeks ago it is not polished, didn´t had time, just applied the fusso after an intense wash and claying.


----------



## Guru

It beads very well even when this dirty -

20140613_084804


----------



## suspal

First time I got the opportunity to try this wax,bloody awesome to put it in a nutshell.


----------



## before-i-forget

Right it was payday yesterday and I need to get myself a pot. What is the difference between the fusso coat and king of gloss? I've narrowed it down to those two as fusso looks incredible and I'm guessing king of gloss maybe more glossy? Would be using it on a pearl black clio. Thanks


----------



## msb

Can't speak for king of gloss but fusso is great for the money


----------



## Drewie

before-i-forget said:


> Right it was payday yesterday and I need to get myself a pot. What is the difference between the fusso coat and king of gloss? I've narrowed it down to those two as fusso looks incredible and I'm guessing king of gloss maybe more glossy? Would be using it on a pearl black clio. Thanks


Fusso is a PTFE based long life sealant. 
King of gloss is a show wax, though I believe it uses a mix of resins and polymers, rather than high carnauba content, like Authentic.


----------



## Jord

For those who have had this on their cars for a while, what are you finding durability to be like? I applied two coats to my friends MX5 just over two months ago, it's still very much protected and beading well, not quite as well as it was when first applied but it's still better than a lot of waxes/sealants i've tried. Probably doesn't help that the car only gets washed around once a month.. Be interesting to hear how long people have actually had out of it, as I honestly cant see it lasting 12 months. Still my favourite wax though right now, very impressed with it.


----------



## kev999

Jord I put fusso on my car followed by authentic around Christmas time and ive just topped up the authentic today so iam very impressed as I don't usually let my car go that long without waxing,it was out of curiosity I left it that long to see how the beading reacted over time,i only used Autosmart duet to wash the car with in that time.


----------



## millns84

Just tried fusso for the first time this morning and it's a great wax!

I did over apply in some areas and it was a bit awkward but otherwise very easy to use.

Can't wait to see the water behaviour when it rains


----------



## Gixxer6

has anyone compared the Bilt Hamber Finis with Fusso? That's a test I'd like to see.


----------



## V3nom

Some Fusso Dark beading


----------



## diesel x

Where are you guys buying soft99 products?


----------



## danwel

Nippon Shine, Jackie is on here too with a Soft99 section


----------



## PIIMP

Hi everyone quick question I am going to purchase this product through Nippon shine as was originally going to purchase autoglym hd but so expensive and used to be on here a lot then not bothered as been very busy but just purchased a 106 rallye in indigo blue I was wondering hat would be best the light or dark wax?

thanks dean


----------



## Rebel007

PIIMP said:


> Hi everyone quick question I am going to purchase this product through Nippon shine as was originally going to purchase autoglym hd but so expensive and used to be on here a lot then not bothered as been very busy but just purchased a 106 rallye in indigo blue I was wondering hat would be best the light or dark wax?
> 
> thanks dean


You can use either but in your situation I would go for the dark as I think it will give a better finish to your blue paint.


----------



## PIIMP

brilliant thanks mate ordered a tub on dark from nipponshine


----------



## sealthedeal

Belonging to a dusty area, I almost always tend to ask this question when looking up for wax recommendation. So a couple of queries (to the users/reseller):

1. How is fussocoat at dust attraction? Assuming its a synthetic wax (which are generally less dust magnet), but is that the case here with this as well ?

2. Soft99 authentic I believe is carnauba based, is that a dust magnet (like Meg#26) or is it polymer based as well to have an average dust attraction?

3. PFTEE seems to be an active ingredient of the waxes which i believe is found in teflon. The teflon based sealants have found to have that sterile/plasticky look. Are the looks balanced (glassy/glossy/warm) in case of soft99 lusso/authentic ?

Appreciate the help...


----------



## Guru

I live in a dusty area too, and regarding dust, Fusso coat behaves like a typical wax - not a sealant. So it does attract dust, but what I've found that the dust is very easy to get rid of provided it does not get wet and then bakes on the paint.


----------



## bigup

did 50/50 on the bonnet with Soft99 Fusso Dark Left - Collinite 476s Right

you can see how the Fusso does not like water at all!!! amazing


----------



## NipponShine

sealthedeal said:


> Belonging to a dusty area, I almost always tend to ask this question when looking up for wax recommendation. So a couple of queries (to the users/reseller):
> 
> 1. How is fussocoat at dust attraction? Assuming its a synthetic wax (which are generally less dust magnet), but is that the case here with this as well ?
> 
> 2. Soft99 authentic I believe is carnauba based, is that a dust magnet (like Meg#26) or is it polymer based as well to have an average dust attraction?
> 
> 3. PFTEE seems to be an active ingredient of the waxes which i believe is found in teflon. The teflon based sealants have found to have that sterile/plasticky look. Are the looks balanced (glassy/glossy/warm) in case of soft99 lusso/authentic ?
> 
> Appreciate the help...


1.There are certain issues with dust we certain customers some find it not some find it is!

2. Authentic premium is a carnauba wax so far we have not heard much about dust issue

3. Fusso coat doesn't contain any carnaba content. As for finishing look I will leave it for other users to judge


----------



## kevinle

Soft99 Body Guard Glass Coating Care for ALL Colour Cars H-7, 100ml

anybody tried this?


----------



## Mi16chris

This stuffs really really good I wold say the best wax I have and I've waxes 4 times the price , for both water behaviour and looks , I put a coat on this 03 fiesta paint work really needed buffed but it was only a test


----------



## NipponShine

kevinle said:


> Soft99 Body Guard Glass Coating Care for ALL Colour Cars H-7, 100ml
> 
> anybody tried this?


Have a look out for review in the future! This is a very popular glass coating from Soft99 itself use around worldwide!
It is coated on one of the bullet trains of Royal families in Japan, Vending machine, Marine application and Toyota museum (Some might be wrong in translation but this is the best way we put!)


----------



## Mi16chris

Quick beading shot


----------



## Webbo_VXR

after reading this thread I Used the Fusso for lighter cars at the weekend and has to be one of the best value for money waxes available.

[URL=http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/Webbo_VXR/media/A7EF181A-145E-4C5F-93B7-0DDD0273342F_zps0w696gql.jpg.html]


----------



## stuartr

NipponShine said:


> Have a look out for review in the future! This is a very popular glass coating from Soft99 itself use around worldwide!
> It is coated on one of the bullet trains of Royal families in Japan, Vending machine, Marine application and Toyota museum (Some might be wrong in translation but this is the best way we put!)


Looks like it's for sale on bay of fleas already
Sheeting on the bodywork from the video looks insane.
Sounds a similar to Gtech crystal serum.

Oh and the fusso dark on my bootlid is still going strong after 6 weeks now. Plan to do the entire car for it's winter prep in september


----------



## NipponShine

stuartr said:


> Looks like it's for sale on bay of fleas already
> Sheeting on the bodywork from the video looks insane.
> Sounds a similar to Gtech crystal serum.
> 
> Oh and the fusso dark on my bootlid is still going strong after 6 weeks now. Plan to do the entire car for it's winter prep in september


Yes they are on sale on ebay you could have a try 
Is very good value too according 100ml can be use on 2 large suv (50ml) per application and durability is said to have 12-24 months


----------



## bigup

is this Soft99 Body Guard Glass Coating H-7?


----------



## danwel

Yes^^^^ Think it is about 40 odd quid on EGay.


----------



## westerman

I am wanting to try Soft99 Fusso 'light' for my yellow car. Looked at one on 'Bay auction site that claims a 200g pot is enough to cover 4 family sized cars. Must be spreading the stuff like butter??


----------



## danwel

westerman said:


> I am wanting to try Soft99 Fusso 'light' for my yellow car. Looked at one on 'Bay auction site that claims a 200g pot is enough to cover 4 family sized cars. Must be spreading the stuff like butter??


lol must be using chunks of it rather than swipes!!!


----------



## stuartr

westerman said:


> I am wanting to try Soft99 Fusso 'light' for my yellow car. Looked at one on 'Bay auction site that claims a 200g pot is enough to cover 4 family sized cars. Must be spreading the stuff like butter??


American family sized ?


----------



## danwel

stuartr said:


> American family sized ?


either that or an RV


----------



## NipponShine

bigup said:


> is this Soft99 Body Guard Glass Coating H-7?


Yes it is!


----------



## NipponShine

westerman said:


> I am wanting to try Soft99 Fusso 'light' for my yellow car. Looked at one on 'Bay auction site that claims a 200g pot is enough to cover 4 family sized cars. Must be spreading the stuff like butter??


Those quotes are inaccurate.....

is like a tub of butter is only for 4 servings :lol:


----------



## Paul04

Is everyone applying fusso coat on bare paint? Or using a AIO like Tripple or SRP? Or using a pre wax cleaner?


----------



## V3nom

Paul04 said:


> Is everyone applying fusso coat on bare paint? Or using a AIO like Tripple or SRP? Or using a pre wax cleaner?


I've been putting it on bare paint as it does mask _some _swirls but I would imagine it would look even better on top of Tripple :thumb:


----------



## Paul04

I trying to decide to buy Tripple and spirt or fusso dark..,..........:wall:


----------



## V3nom

Paul04 said:


> I trying to decide to buy Tripple and spirt or fusso dark..,..........:wall:


Go for Tripple and Fusso...


----------



## couper1

Hi
If I use this wax do I need to use poor boys black hole before fusso, or is it totally useless to use glaze?
Fusso already doing the same job as glaze?


----------



## NikonGuy

couper1 said:


> Hi
> If I use this wax do I need to use poor boys black hole before fusso, or is it totally useless to use glaze?
> Fusso already doing the same job as glaze?


From what I understand Fusso needs to bond to bear paint for best results, it has good filling properties so you will not need to glaze.

I have just got my Fusso, I am just going to clay and use panel wipe prior to applying the Fusso.

I will be doing a test of Fusso vs PlasmaCoat soon!


----------



## V3nom

NikonGuy said:


> From what I understand Fusso needs to bond to bear paint for best results, it has good filling properties so you will not need to glaze.
> 
> I have just got my Fusso, I am just going to clay and use panel wipe prior to applying the Fusso.
> 
> I will be doing a test of Fusso vs PlasmaCoat soon!


Heard mixed things on PlasmaCoat so that will be interesting to find out the results...


----------



## NikonGuy

Same here, so I picked up a panel pot of PlasmaCoat to do a 50/50 with Fusso on the bonnet of my Ice Silver A5.

Both claim 12 months so let's see!


----------



## V3nom

NikonGuy said:


> Same here, so I picked up a panel pot of PlasmaCoat to do a 50/50 with Fusso on the bonnet of my Ice Silver A5.
> 
> Both claim 12 months so let's see!


I bought a panel pot of PC months ago and just never go round to using it.

I can believe 12 months of Fusso with the correct wash technique but I highly doubt it of PC...


----------



## NikonGuy

V3nom said:


> I bought a panel pot of PC months ago and just never go round to using it.
> 
> I can believe 12 months of Fusso with the correct wash technique but I highly doubt it of PC...


I may also add in Polish Angel's sealant to the mix if I can get hold of a sample.


----------



## before-i-forget

Tripple topped with fusso dark. Sorry about the quality, won't let me upload a better one :/ easy to apply and buff off but was quite streaky in places, anyone else had this and how did you get rid of it? In the end I just used a damp mf but took quite a while.


----------



## V3nom

NikonGuy said:


> I may also add in Polish Angel's sealant to the mix if I can get hold of a sample.


Master Sealant? I've got that too if you fancy a wee sample :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

blown away with master sealant and a topping of one of the carnauba arts....


----------



## gzwjimmy

is it this product?

http://shop.v-spec.com.au/soft99/soft99-12-moths-coating-fusso-coat-f7-car-wax-black-dark-colour

Thanks.


----------



## Guru

Yes, it is.


----------



## B17BLG

Webbo_VXR said:


> after reading this thread I Used the Fusso for lighter cars at the weekend and has to be one of the best value for money waxes available.


Lmfao you can't even read!! What an absolute LIE!!!


----------



## baldynappa

Has anyone used Poorboys nattys red paste over the top of fusso dark ?
Its on my Panther black fiesta which really pops with nattys


----------



## mjc72

How are people finding the supplied applicator that comes with Fusso Coat? Any application tips/advice?


----------



## V3nom

mjc72 said:


> How are people finding the supplied applicator that comes with Fusso Coat? Any application tips/advice?


Bin it.

Get yourself some quality applicators from www.nano-pro.co.uk


----------



## NipponShine

The Authentic Premium applicator is coming soon! for £? you guess!


----------



## josadler

mjc72 said:


> How are people finding the supplied applicator that comes with Fusso Coat? Any application tips/advice?


With the supllied applicator You tend to overapply, what makes the removal quite difficult, like when You overapply FK1000.
Another applicator would be nice


----------



## mjc72

I do have a few others in my kit bag I could try, would any of these perhaps be a better option?

CYC German Applicator (red and white)
Sonax (German flag colours)
Megs Foam Applicator (yellow circular ones)


----------



## andymp85

V3nom said:


> Bin it.
> 
> Get yourself some quality applicators from www.nano-pro.co.uk


Don't bin it there great for tires :thumb:


----------



## Rundie

Used this again today, the dark version, for my Platinum Grey BMW X5. After many months of not washing it needed a 'top up' and the ease of application and finish is amazing. Well done, love the stuff and I don't give compliments often.


----------



## ShaunButton

Just ordered some myself, looks interesting especially for the price bracket


----------



## TurnerzAnni

Amazing review, defo going to look into buying some now.


----------



## Rundie

TurnerzAnni said:


> Amazing review, defo going to look into buying some now.


TBH mate I've got 60 quid waxes (not massively expensive but enough) and the Soft 99 p*sses all over them, yes it smells of solvents rather than pineapple but I can live with that for a no bullish*t wax that's a reasonable price and does the job so well :thumb:


----------



## james_death

As some others have said the sweeter the smell the poorer the performance.

Go Chemical smell.....:lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI

I can live with the smell when I wake up to this.


----------



## Berylburton

Looks just like the Autoglym HD wax on my car. But that smells quite nice


----------



## Rundie

Berylburton said:


> Looks just like the Autoglym HD wax on my car. But that smells quite nice


I've got AG HD too and TBH Soft 99 knocks the socks off it.


----------



## Cookies

I love Soft 99. It's one of the best I've used in a very long time. 
Cooks


----------



## flatlinerz

hey guys what do I use as a topper after I applied fusso after each wash? Cheers


----------



## Kirkyworld

Where can you buy this wax in the UK?


----------



## rallye666

Kirkyworld said:


> Where can you buy this wax in the UK?


54 pages and you don't think anybody has already asked that question?! :lol:


----------



## TooFunny

rallye666 said:


> 54 pages and you don't think anybody has already asked that question?! :lol:


Helpful!!! 

http://nipponshine.com/shop/body-sealant/fusso-coat-light/


----------



## Kirkyworld

TooFunny said:


> Helpful!!!
> 
> http://nipponshine.com/shop/body-sealant/fusso-coat-light/


Cheers buddy, it takes the same effort to be really helpful as it does to be a ****** :wave:


----------



## Pittsy

Kirkyworld said:


> Where can you buy this wax in the UK?


Or Fleabay from Russia :thumb:
But i would go the Nipponshine route TBH...


----------



## Twizz

Pittsy said:


> Or Fleabay from Russia :thumb:
> But i would go the Nipponshine route TBH...


They've not got stock when I last checked, Russia was where I had to get mine from. Takes a while though...


----------



## Pittsy

Twizz said:


> They've not got stock when I last checked, Russia was where I had to get mine from. Takes a while though...


Me too, took 2 weeks 
But worth it when it turned up :thumb:


----------



## NipponShine

Guys is coming back very soon! Don't go else where to get


----------



## Pittsy

NipponShine said:


> Guys is coming back very soon! Don't go else where to get


With some new products I read on the website?


----------



## NipponShine

Pittsy said:


> With some new products I read on the website?


yes with 12 products and a wax applicator! all under £13


----------



## Pittsy

NipponShine said:


> yes with 12 products and a wax applicator! all under £13


For all 12????
Wowzers :thumb:


----------



## torkertony

Kirkyworld said:


> Where can you buy this wax in the UK?


Well worth waiting for... Jackie will have it in anytime now. If you want me to send you a sample (enough to do a full car of course), I am more than happy to send you some of my Fusso Coat and Authentic Wax. My go to LSP's at the moment, and will be for some time. IMO, they can easily out perform products 10x their cost.

(No I'm not on commission! I just know what I like and when I find something that fits the bill, I share it).

:thumb:


----------



## NipponShine

torkertony said:


> Well worth waiting for... Jackie will have it in anytime now. If you want me to send you a sample (enough to do a full car of course), I am more than happy to send you some of my Fusso Coat and Authentic Wax. My go to LSP's at the moment, and will be for some time. IMO, they can easily out perform products 10x their cost.
> 
> (No I'm not on commission! I just know what I like and when I find something that fits the bill, I share it).
> 
> :thumb:


Really thanks for your comment


----------



## NipponShine

Pittsy said:


> For all 12????
> Wowzers :thumb:


Not 12 for £13 :lol: We mean none of the item over £13


----------



## RICH2508

Out of the range of Waxes they have, what would everyone recommend ?

I have four cars, three bright red and one Darker red pearl, all pretty much perfect finishes. Not worried about longevity - happy to wax every couple of months, but would like nice deep wet look shine? I've got glazes already, Blackhole, White Diamond, Dr Beasleys, Megs#7, but would be nice if was did some minor swirl filling between half yearly full details.


----------



## joeac

NipponShine said:


> Guys is coming back very soon! Don't go else where to get


After looking through this thread I would like to purchase the Fusso 99 light wax, do you have an estimated date when the product will be available to order from your website?


----------



## torkertony

RICH2508 said:


> Out of the range of Waxes they have, what would everyone recommend ?
> 
> I have four cars, three bright red and one Darker red pearl, all pretty much perfect finishes. Not worried about longevity - happy to wax every couple of months, but would like nice deep wet look shine? I've got glazes already, Blackhole, White Diamond, Dr Beasleys, Megs#7, but would be nice if was did some minor swirl filling between half yearly full details.]


I use Fusso Coat Dark on my gf's Audi, which is bright red (none metallic) and top it off with the Soft99 Fusso Spray and the results are First Class. I have also layered the Fusso Dark with Authentic and that combo takes thing to another level.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=343575

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=345430

:thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge

I just put two coats of fusso dark over a later of prima amigo on my purple BMW.
2nd later went on beautifully and I love the way it comes off so easily.

See what it looks like when it's outside later in the week


----------



## liav24

just used it 2 weeks ago
i can live with the gasoline alike smell.

one coat of Fusso after ONR washing + CG blue Clay and IPA, i like the way it looks.
the only bad thing is that the rain we have in my country is pretty dirty and stains the car with white dust dots, lucky for me - small wash will take it off
not lucky for me - dirty rain every few days


----------



## Jimmysmith86

Back and available to order at NS. :thumb:


----------



## WAZ92

Back in stock! Just bought a tub from rob at ioclean.co.uk fantastic service from this guy and free haribos!!!!


----------



## WAZ92

want to try the others in the range soon. Waxes are bloody cheap and the size is huge!


----------



## saul

Jimmysmith86 said:


> Back and available to order at NS. :thumb:


cheaper via ioclean.co.uk.


----------



## lyodbraun

I finally got the fusso wax, and love how it is working, one of the best sheeting waxes I've seen... I also have the waterproof soft99 wax and it's just as good...but only lasts 3 months.. But great waxes that's for sure..


----------



## SPARTAN

Received mine from Nipponshine approx a week or so ago. Both light and dark. Have used the light on a pearlescent white Mazda and on a silver Clio. Application easy on, easy off. The resulting finish was awesome after just one coat applied thinly.


----------



## lawrenceSA

Can you guys please comment on application method.... in other words, are you applying to a panel at a time and removing, or applying to the whole car then removing.

How long should one wait between applying the wax and buffing it off...?

Are there any min/max temps for application?


----------



## NipponShine

lawrenceSA said:


> Can you guys please comment on application method.... in other words, are you applying to a panel at a time and removing, or applying to the whole car then removing.
> 
> How long should one wait between applying the wax and buffing it off...?
> 
> Are there any min/max temps for application?


We recommend doing it panel by panel! and to determine when is safe to remove the wax as long it is haze or finger swipe test will do 

If you are looking for an ultimate experience, we recommend this sponge from the authentic premium, spreads like butter!


----------



## lawrenceSA

thanks for your reply!

what issues, if any, would there be if the wax was left too long before buffing off?

would removal be difficult?

I have a friend who has used this wax and complained that once buffed off, he was getting what almost look like holograms from a rotary buffer. I know for a fact that he has polished the paint properly (uses a cyclo) and so they are definitely not actual holograms.

could this be from waiting too long to remove, or perhaps from applying it too thick?


----------



## jackssc

Gonna get some of this in the new year and have a go! Looks like good stuff


----------



## NipponShine

lawrenceSA said:


> thanks for your reply!
> 
> what issues, if any, would there be if the wax was left too long before buffing off?
> 
> would removal be difficult?
> 
> I have a friend who has used this wax and complained that once buffed off, he was getting what almost look like holograms from a rotary buffer. I know for a fact that he has polished the paint properly (uses a cyclo) and so they are definitely not actual holograms.
> 
> could this be from waiting too long to remove, or perhaps from applying it too thick?


the thicker it goes on, the more harder it will to came off! if possible to as thin as you could! you dont need a lot of product, more is waste!


----------



## Kirkyworld

Just ordered a tub from you on eBay looking forwards to giving it a try!!


----------



## flatlinerz

what do you guys use after every wash when fusso applied for like a topper or something?


----------



## crymer

Nothing, fusso on its own is perfect


----------



## fethead

I have Fusso Dark and Authentic Premium wax on its way and will be coating the car ASAP

Richard


----------



## Pittsy

flatlinerz said:


> what do you guys use after every wash when fusso applied for like a topper or something?


I put some BSD on last wash and it looks wicked :thumb:


----------



## ioClean

WAZ92 said:


> Back in stock! Just bought a tub from rob at ioclean.co.uk fantastic service from this guy and free haribos!!!!


Thanks for the mention Waz, we do our best :wave:


----------



## torkertony

flatlinerz said:


> what do you guys use after every wash when fusso applied for like a topper or something?


I don't use it every time but the Soft 99 Fusso Spray is what I use to compliment their Fusso Dark (it may have a different name for 2015).

Here's little review I did not so long ago:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=343575


----------



## Ghorrocks

Great stuff and easy to use


----------



## lmc leroy

I had some on saturday and cant wait to give it a try , Thanks Nippon Shine. First thing I noticed was the tub is huge, i know it is still 200g's but with the applicator it just seems as though you get more for your money, just a mentle thing i think.

I usually use Sonax BSD as a top up in between waxes but what would be best for a quick detail spray over the fusso soft99 dark.


----------



## lewylinto

I use BSD as a top up over fusso and it's brilliant!


----------



## NipponShine

torkertony said:


> I don't use it every time but the Soft 99 Fusso Spray is what I use to compliment their Fusso Dark (it may have a different name for 2015).
> 
> Here's little review I did not so long ago:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=343575


Thanks Torkertony,

The Fusso Fukupika is the new replacement as Soft99 decided to discontinue!
It is even cheaper by 1/3


----------



## liav24

Will applying too much fusso do the opposite?

A month waxed with Fusso for the first time.
did it step by step with cleaning + claying + ipa and then Fusso Dark.
For the first month the beading was awesome. 
last saturday i washed the car with the CG Citrus, diluted with 10ML (1/3oz) for about 8 liters of water, after that - topped with chemical guys Hybrid V7.

today it was raining, the beading is not as close as it was, parts of the paint looks like it has no beading at all.

did the Citrus / Hybrid v7 took the wax off?


----------



## NipponShine

liav24 said:


> Will applying too much fusso do the opposite?
> 
> A month waxed with Fusso for the first time.
> did it step by step with cleaning + claying + ipa and then Fusso Dark.
> For the first month the beading was awesome.
> last saturday i washed the car with the CG Citrus, diluted with 10ML (1/3oz) for about 8 liters of water, after that - topped with chemical guys Hybrid V7.
> 
> today it was raining, the beading is not as close as it was, parts of the paint looks like it has no beading at all.
> 
> did the Citrus / Hybrid v7 took the wax off?


Hi Citrus and gloss shampoo does have a stripping effect if diluted not correctly as there are 2 methods of using it 1 is spray bottle to strip another is for wash. We are not sure what is the dilution rate to cause a strip. In our experience it should have withstand the chemicals. please continue to wash and see if there is any improvement?


----------



## fethead

I would say that the V7 added it's own sheeting and beading affect. Thats the problem with QD's/spray sealant, they add their own characteristics.

Richard


----------



## liav24

Thanks for the fast replies!
hope i'll find me a good day this week to try the Citrus (the regular shampoo) again this time without the V7 on top.

BTW - if i want to re-apply the Fusso again, how should i take it off completely? 
one time usage with Fairy soap / high dilute Citrus will do?


----------



## ioClean

liav24 said:


> Thanks for the fast replies!
> hope i'll find me a good day this week to try the Citrus (the regular shampoo) again this time without the V7 on top.
> 
> BTW - if i want to re-apply the Fusso again, how should i take it off completely?
> one time usage with Fairy soap / high dilute Citrus will do?


If you want to remove it you'll ideally need to clay the car. Fairy will not work  An APC could work, you'd need to test.


----------



## liav24

Well then i guess clay it is, thank you all


----------



## NipponShine

liav24 said:


> Thanks for the fast replies!
> hope i'll find me a good day this week to try the Citrus (the regular shampoo) again this time without the V7 on top.
> 
> BTW - if i want to re-apply the Fusso again, how should i take it off completely?
> one time usage with Fairy soap / high dilute Citrus will do?


Panel wipe a few times to make sure don't use fairy!!! There is a product we have in store is compatible with all the Soft wax which is call silicone wax off
a hit of that will remove it!


----------



## lyodbraun

What about the prism shield anyone use that as a top up ? How's it work ? I just ordered some hope it's good?


----------



## IanJones

hi, what version would you recommend to use on my car please?, the light or dark of the fusso coat please?

my car colour

thanks
Ian


----------



## Jack R

IanJones said:


> hi, what version would you recommend to use on my car please?, the light or dark of the fusso coat please?
> 
> my car colour
> 
> thanks
> Ian


Fusso light :thumb:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Which one for mine??


----------



## ScottHmk4

Light


----------



## IanJones

group buy anyone?


----------



## Bigoggy

Just ordered fusso light cant wait to try


----------



## IanJones

order placed for the light coat, am looking forward to the weekend now


----------



## Black Widow

Hi guys. I assume the 12 month *DURABILITY* as claimed by the manufacturer is a little optimistic. What is more realistic?


----------



## ibisa3

My Fusso arrived.....

Any one's elses wax looks like its shrunk in the tin ? Mine is fairly cracked, there is a piece in the centre that rattles around in the tin.......


----------



## msb

Black Widow said:


> Hi guys. I assume the 12 month *DURABILITY* as claimed by the manufacturer is a little optimistic. What is more realistic?


Real world probably half it, i have seen easily 4 months+ but that is extreme for me usually i top up or do something wax wise every couple of weeks:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

I am 4 months in and still looking good, 2 coats topped with BSD every so often:thumb:


----------



## msb

Pittsy said:


> I am 4 months in and still looking good, 2 coats topped with BSD every so often:thumb:


Not knocking you topping with bsd, great combo:thumb:

But it does kind of give a false indication of the actual durability of fusso doing that :wave:


----------



## Pittsy

msb said:


> Not knocking you topping with bsd, great combo:thumb:
> 
> But it does kind of give a false indication of the actual durability of fusso doing that :wave:


You might be right thats why i mentioned it:thumb:


----------



## SBM

Sub'd for reference 

Ben


----------



## IanJones

ibisa3 said:


> My Fusso arrived.....
> 
> Any one's elses wax looks like its shrunk in the tin ? Mine is fairly cracked, there is a piece in the centre that rattles around in the tin.......


where did you buy it from?


----------



## IanJones

what way is everyone using to apply this please?, hand, sponge, mf pad etc

thanks
ian


----------



## mike41

msb said:


> Real world probably half it, i have seen easily 4 months+ but that is extreme for me usually i top up or do something wax wise every couple of weeks:thumb:


5 months,applied to bare paintwork back in early october,and it's now just starting to show signs of deteriorating on lower panels and bonnet,not bad I'd say. Topped it with BSD/Perfection for now until the better weather.



IanJones said:


> what way is everyone using to apply this please?, hand, sponge, mf pad etc
> 
> thanks
> ian


AF waxmate or G3 black waffle pad for me


----------



## -Kev-

Not sure how people can think that they can gauge the durability of a wax when they're using a protection-adding quick detailer on top. How do you the wax is even still there?


----------



## AllenF

They go by beading
All beading is is surface tension.
Personally i prefer to see smaller beads rather than the big droplets that people keep posting. Droplets contain more water thus more harmful elements concentrated in one spot.
Sheeting is better than beading as then in theory there is no water in contact with the paint.
But thats for another discussion


----------



## ibisa3

IanJones said:


> where did you buy it from?


Ebay, syncsourcing.
I'm right in thinking it should be one piece right?

Does it really matter?


----------



## IanJones

I saw a post on a FB group, that the dark has fillers in and the light does not.

so if this is true, the light that I have just ordered wont hide the swirls marks like in the test car on the first page?

thanks
ian


----------



## IanJones

here is my efforts.

snow foamed
washed with AG
polished with SRP
gave it a coat with soft99

(the car could so with a good machine polish to get ride of the swirls etc) but over all, not to bad


----------



## salsa-king

Interesting read this thread.



Anyone have anything negative to say about the product?


I seem to think wax's all seem to be a much of a muchness... it all comes down to how easy it is to apply or polish off... does it leave white powder after a polish (like MER does)

If it goes on nice and leaves your car all shiny.. that's the result we all want.. right?

And if you care about your car you're cleaning it and polishing regular.. so a 12 month wax doesn't even come into the equation? 



btw.. on a WHITE car I take it that's the LIGHT Fusso to use?


----------



## Dannbodge

I have nothing bad to say.
Easy to apply and remove regardless to how much and how long its been curing.

Doesn't leave any white powder at all


----------



## silver_v

How many cars could you do with the one pot?


----------



## stonejedi

silver_v said:


> how many cars could you do with the one pot?


alot.sj.


----------



## danwel

Has anyone got anywhere near 12 months?


----------



## Pittsy

Dannbodge said:


> I have nothing bad to say.
> Easy to apply and remove regardless to how much and how long its been curing.
> 
> Doesn't leave any white powder at all


Same as really, really really good stuff and not fussy about application :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

silver_v said:


> How many cars could you do with the one pot?


See post 1:thumb:


----------



## silver_v

I've read only four cars can be done with one pot.. (200g)


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

silver_v said:


> I've read only four cars can be done with one pot.. (200g)


Yeah if its spread on like butter :lol:


----------



## silver_v

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Yeah if its spread on like butter :lol:


Maybe that's how you achieve 12 months protection.. 😂😂


----------



## Pittsy

I over applied it the 1st time and it was a real pain to remove, 2 thin coats is the best way:thumb:


----------



## Rayaan

salsa-king said:


> Interesting read this thread.
> 
> Anyone have anything negative to say about the product?
> 
> I seem to think wax's all seem to be a much of a muchness... it all comes down to how easy it is to apply or polish off... does it leave white powder after a polish (like MER does)
> 
> If it goes on nice and leaves your car all shiny.. that's the result we all want.. right?
> 
> And if you care about your car you're cleaning it and polishing regular.. so a 12 month wax doesn't even come into the equation?
> 
> btw.. on a WHITE car I take it that's the LIGHT Fusso to use?


I used Fusso light on a black car, still looked great so just get the version that looks nicest next to the other waxes in your collection! :thumb:

Some people don't really have the time to be polishing the car every 2 months. I can maybe polish the car twice a year and quick 1.5 hour washes every month so Fusso makes sense to me.

Its also great for the winter when you don't want to be freezing your cojones off washing the car all the time and worrying about the road salt as you know Fusso is protecting it!

The only negative ive found - and it may be user error, is its damn hard to get off completely in temperatures less than 7 degrees! Its almost like Megs #16 (at any time of year). And yes, im literally laying it down at micron thickness (or should I say thinness).


----------



## Demetrios72

silver_v said:


> I've read only four cars can be done with one pot.. (200g)


I read this too....no chance, more like 24 cars or more!!

It's a fantastic wax for the money :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

I used Fusso light on a black car too and it still looked awsome

Also used King of Gloss Dark on a silver, and again , it looked very nice :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Rayaan said:


> The only negative ive found - and it may be user error, is its damn hard to get off completely in temperatures less than 7 degrees! Its almost like Megs #16 (at any time of year). And yes, im literally laying it down at micron thickness (or should I say thinness).


I do my silver exeo and wifeys black megane with fusso dark and it looks great on both. The one thing I've found helps with removal is to give the microfiber a spritz with a quick detailer - it really makes the whole process a lot easier. I bought 5l Autosmart Wax Detail and its perfect for the job. I did the car on Saturday and the temp dropped to around 3 degrees as I was finishing.

Drop me a pm with your address and I'll send you a wee bottle to give it a go.

Cooks


----------



## den_kova

great job!!!


----------



## bealz998

I've used this very very good wax


----------



## IGGL

I have applied the dark one on my "kashmir" blue Suzuki and didn't liked it. Yes it's super durable and very economical, BUT: 
1. It's very hard to buff off if dried a bit too much (even harder than Collinite 845)
2. It darkened the colour too much for my taste. I have a picture from couple of months ago that I can't find right now (probably on the laptop), I can upload it if you would like.


----------



## neilb62

Great review, just ordered some.... :thumb:


----------



## acidburn

Ordered a tin of the dark version some months ago, yesterday finally we had some good weather here and the kid was with the grandparents. 

Patient is a Mazda 6 2014 in Meteor Grey colour.

So went ahead with a full decon (opc 1:3, rinse , 2bm , rinse , dry , Ironx , rinse, clay , rinse and finally dry). 

Went ahead applying Prima Amigo on the whole car to fill some minor swills until I get to polish, and topped it off with fusso black , I probably over applied on the 2nd half of the car or waited to long on the removal since it was a b***h getting off, still have some wax spots I have missed most probably me being to tired and it started getting dark outside. 

I'll go for a 2nd on the next wash and will post some pics of the results which are usually better than any description I can provide. Overall happy with the product for now , looks wise its OK reminds of any good sealant I used in the past (in other words cant hype anything about its "looks"). 

Dying to see it's sheeting in action !


----------



## zachtdi

Just a note on durability..

Ive had the light version on my car for about 6 weeks. Have washed it a few times since application. Washed the car today and beading and sheeting was definitely a bit down than on first application.

Ive just received some af ultra glaze and wanted to give it a bash on the bonnet so went over the bonnet with the farcela clay mitt, when I rinsed off the shampoo the beading and sheeting was insane haha, the mitt had obviously pulled off anything effecting the water repellency of the fusso. I then went over it twice with gtechniq panel wipe, leaving it to dwell a while, still going strong! Had to polish it in the end with s3 gold...

Ive notice its repellency has dropped off the lower doors too, next time I wash the car I'm going to use the clay mitt on the doors and see what happens!

Bloody good stuff


----------



## Car Key

@zachtdi I'm surprised the clay mitt isn't removing the wax.


----------



## zachtdi

You and me both.

Only other thing it could be is that it removed the wax and revealed the 3 month old hydro2 underneath. But considering the quality of the sheeting/beading i have a hard time believing that too


----------



## NipponShine

Just a tip Rejuvenate (by hand( and Soft99 wax off spray will remove them completely no problem. For max durability best advise is 2 coat and leave some time inbetween (12hours- next wash)


----------



## Bazsm

I can't order this from NipponShine as they're out of stock (fusso99 dark) , I see some have ordered from eBay - is it def the genuine product, I'm looking at 'Soft99 Fusso Coat 12 Months Wax Solid Japan Waterproof Auto Care Dark Colour Car'


----------



## The_Weasel

There's another thread somewhere and it says due back in stock in a couple of weeks


----------



## Bazsm

I know that but why wait if I can order now at the same price - just wanted to see if others had ordered from eBay


----------



## baldynappa

I ordered from ebay , the original russian seller before nippon started selling in uk. 
No problems at all, took about 10 days to arrive.


----------



## chris_786

What would people recommend for Liquid Yellow, I wanna give this a go! I assume dark for a wet look and light for more of a pop?


----------



## NipponShine

baldynappa said:


> I ordered from ebay , the original russian seller before nippon started selling in uk.
> No problems at all, took about 10 days to arrive.


We are very unhappy with Fusso stock particular from Russia not because they are cheap is because of the quality of the products, we have not shown this picture before to the public and here we are to show you a russia stock which has change the substance of the wax and look at the state of it.
Please note that ultimately those who are buying there are trying to save a few £ and you are risking the problem like this.

As a company we rely on everyone support, we just impossible to sell at that price if we could we would. The original review pot comes from us and we do make alot of effort in promoting the product, setting up sponsorship with Detailing World doing giveaways, what exactly have Russian compartment did????

Russian existence personally are fine to us, but what we get very angry is when we try to establish all our hardwork, someones just comes and take your reward, well thats fine as well worst is spoiling the reputation. Customers has been coming to us to enquire problem with the products which weren't come from us in the first place!!! And last we would like to point out is yes Russian side did start to sell first but at a price of £33


----------



## Bazsm

Do you have stock now as I haven't ordered from eBay yet. If you have stock I'll order from you.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Bazsm said:


> Do you have stock now as I haven't ordered from eBay yet. If you have stock I'll order from you.


Bazsm if i was you after looking at that picture i would wait untill he does have stock!!:thumb:. sounds like it could be a fake version aswel...


----------



## NipponShine

OvEr_KiLL said:


> Bazsm if i was you after looking at that picture i would wait untill he does have stock!!:thumb:. sounds like it could be a fake version aswel...


It will be avaliable tomorrow night. And about fake products there has been confirmed but on the picture above it is a genuine product however due to storage problem this has occurred. It leaves us clueless on how it can be this bad, the owner of this pot of wax said it just dismented by itself and looking at the pealing on the sides is really bad! This was turn up normal when first bought as he uses it for sometime it had became this state. This tub is suppose to be one of the earlier purchase


----------



## chongo

I have looked at your products for a long time, and the great reviews you have got from many people on here, so am going to make an order soon, but what can you guys recommend for black metallic paint. Cheers . Chongo


----------



## SBM

I have just ordered the Fusso Light from your online store :thumb:

Hoping it will be here for the weekend to try it out :thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## SBM

chongo said:


> I have looked at your products for a long time, and the great reviews you have got from many people on here, so am going to make an order soon, but what can you guys recommend for black metallic paint. Cheers . Chongo


Assuming you mean for a LSP i would say use Fusso Dark buddy. (and you can put Topaz over that if you want too :thumb


----------



## NipponShine

Thanks for everyone support and we feel sorry about the out of stock problem as we encounter some problems that is beyond our control. 

We are doing better every time as we import to shorten up OOS period. Please be patient with us, the dark will be back in stock tonight and after this time we have considered allowing back-orders or pre-orders

As for questions regarding which type to use we would say the difference between dark and light is 2% difference which is very hard to prove visibly which is which. Unfortunately not everyone will understand or accept the point so we still continue to import both variance for customers choice


----------



## SashB

NipponShine said:


> Thanks for everyone support and we feel sorry about the out of stock problem as we encounter some problems that is beyond our control.
> 
> We are doing better every time as we import to shorten up OOS period. Please be patient with us, the dark will be back in stock tonight and after this time we have considered allowing back-orders or pre-orders


Hi NipponShine,

Any idea or a time frame on when the dark version will be available.

Thanks, Sash


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

im still thinking about buying the fusso coat dark for my black metalic as a winter wax, but i will most likely buy further on in the year when i need it 
nippon just order 100s of the stuff then you wont have order problems and keeps everyone happy :lol:


----------



## NipponShine

OvEr_KiLL said:


> im still thinking about buying the fusso coat dark for my black metalic as a winter wax, but i will most likely buy further on in the year when i need it
> nippon just order 100s of the stuff then you wont have order problems and keeps everyone happy :lol:


The DARK version is back in stock now on our website! just click our banner! We are confident that our stock supply level is very stable for the next few months!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

NipponShine said:


> The DARK version is back in stock now on our website! just click our banner! We are confident that our stock supply level is very stable for the next few months!


nice one and congratulations for being amongst the winners on the detailing awards 2014


----------



## SBM

My Fusso Light has already arrived this morning! Excellent service and just in time for the weekend

Thanks so much, great service Nipponshine :thumb:

Ben


----------



## GreenyR

Well played on the review mate, looks brilliant. Much appreciated.


----------



## tones61

just got the fusso light for my new white polo R-line,yet to use,

excellent service direct from nippon shine,

thanks,:buffer:


----------



## Bazsm

Good news everyone.....my Fusso dark arrived from Nippon Shine today 

Looking forward to giving this stuff a try. I'm intending to just add it on top of my current protection - will that work ok?


----------



## SBM

Bazsm said:


> Good news everyone.....my Fusso dark arrived from Nippon Shine today
> 
> Looking forward to giving this stuff a try. I'm intending to just add it on top of my current protection - will that work ok?


What is your "current protection"?


----------



## Bazsm

I've been using AG HD wax a couple of times a year topped up with Sonax BSD but have recently switched to SP Ultra gloss show detailer.

I've been very happy with the beading of both BSD and SP but the BSD doesn't really apply very smoothly which is why I've tried SP and I'm pretty happy with that (both application and beading).

I plan to wash and polish the car and then apply Fusso dark and then use SP to do a QD in the future as necessary.


----------



## SBM

I am sure NipponShine will respond after the weekend. I don't expect there will be any issue with you putting Fusso over the existing LSP. The tin refer to it having a "Sealant" quality which gives it a 12 month protection and includes PTFE. This effect may be reduced a little IF Fusso does this by "bonding to the paint". I'm not entirely convinced it does this, hence my comment above.
I have just applied Fusso light on my wife's Juke this morning. Not even buffed it off yet.. I will post on this later today once done. going to give it two coats but the Fusso is very easy to apply, spreads well and evenly and it very wax like in appearance and application.

Hope that helps?

Ben


----------



## NipponShine

Bazsm said:


> Good news everyone.....my Fusso dark arrived from Nippon Shine today
> 
> Looking forward to giving this stuff a try. I'm intending to just add it on top of my current protection - will that work ok?


May we know which LSP is that? presumably is not a problem, but it is work best bare paint layer! We did just see it sorry about it!

You could Fusso first 12 hours later AG HD or BSD
We have seen some videos about Fusso and BSD over youtube, we are not sure will this prolong the life of Fusso coat itself


----------



## NipponShine

SBM said:


> My Fusso Light has already arrived this morning! Excellent service and just in time for the weekend
> 
> Thanks so much, great service Nipponshine :thumb:
> 
> Ben





tones61 said:


> just got the fusso light for my new white polo R-line,yet to use,
> 
> excellent service direct from nippon shine,
> 
> thanks,:buffer:





Bazsm said:


> Good news everyone.....my Fusso dark arrived from Nippon Shine today
> 
> Looking forward to giving this stuff a try. I'm intending to just add it on top of my current protection - will that work ok?


You welcome all of you  Enjoy!!!


----------



## hutchingsp

OK so I haven't read all 60 pages but this stuff seems good in terms of durability and ease of use and not being too fussy about paint or plastic trim etc.

Does it have any cleaning ability whatsoever please, or is it best used after something like Carlack has been used to clean the paint?


----------



## Bazsm

NipponShine said:


> You could Fusso first 12 hours later AG HD or BSD
> We have seen some videos about Fusso and BSD over youtube, we are not sure will this prolong the life of Fusso coat itself


Well, I tried Fusso on the boot tonight as I had no spare time really so just washed and cleaned with SRP followed by a layer of Fusso dark. I won't be using AG HD wax with Fusso as that would seem to defeat the object of using Fusso but will likely use SP UGSD as a QD after washing if I need to.


----------



## Rayaan

Been keeping an eye on durability - 1 layer of Fusso applied 14/02/2015

Still beading pretty well after just over a month or so. Car has had no QD and has been washed with Triplewax. It is kept in the garage overnight.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

could i use this on top of a wax to make the wax last longer? or is it just best on its own?


----------



## liav24

Mostly good at its own, you can put other waxes over but they will give their main effect


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

thanx man, im now thinking about fusso coat dark 1 layer with 1 layer of odk sterling ontop, anyone reckon it would still enhance the flake pop and the fusso wouldnt mute it?? or should i just use fusso for the winter months on its own and then sterling on its own in summer...


----------



## dillinja999

will anything stick to fusso? its like teflon


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

dillinja999 said:


> will anything stick to fusso? its like teflon


ive seen other people using fusso authentic premium on top of it and thats a carnuba wax, so i dont see why not.
edit. thought somone might have tried it with sterling


----------



## NipponShine

OvEr_KiLL said:


> ive seen other people using fusso authentic premium on top of it and thats a carnuba wax, so i dont see why not.
> edit. thought somone might have tried it with sterling


here is the video of it


----------



## wickedwilly40

Fusso light applied last october ,two coats applied over a weekend , first pic is after about 2-3 months the last pic is 5 months , not beading aswell but water still sheets off .







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bazsm

Good beading after 3 months


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

atleast its still beading man  i will be buying this stuff later on in the year as i said earlier and will use it for my winter wax/sealant!


----------



## Bazsm

My boot after using Fusso dark last week:









Very happy with it but tbh it's pretty similar to when I've used Sonax BSD.


----------



## liav24

Do you top it with something over the Fusso?


----------



## Bazsm

This is the first time I've used Fusso and plan on doing 2 coats when I do the whole car. After that I will probably just use Serious Performance QD as a quick clean option


----------



## liav24

I am asking because i had bad experience with hybrid v07 that took away the fusso beading, also the Optimum instant detailer did the same, so when i use Fusso i dont top it with anything except another layer, and weekly washing with ONR


----------



## Bazsm

I use ONR in spray form to clean the car if it's not very dirty. SP QD produces very good beading so not sure it will be easy to notice if it's affecting the Fusso


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

could use the fukupika spray which is for the fusso
http://nipponshine.com/shop/body-sealant/fusso-fukupika-400ml/


----------



## Rotiform

Bought the Light one in Norway and the Dark one from Russia on ebay.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Rotiform said:


> Bought the Light one in Norway and the Dark one from Russia on ebay.


why not buy them from nipponshine in the UK ???
edit. just noticed your in norway


----------



## Kevlar

Can anyone confirm what durability is like on this has anyone actually had last a full year, I actually have some but just not used on my own cars used gyeon mohs instead which was expensive but very good.

New car arriving this month so time to decide on the protection! ideally want something to last a year at least


----------



## Rayaan

Kevlar said:


> Can anyone confirm what durability is like on this has anyone actually had last a full year, I actually have some but just not used on my own cars used gyeon mohs instead which was expensive but very good.
> 
> New car arriving this month so time to decide on the protection! ideally want something to last a year at least


Wont last a year - About 6 months in all honesty


----------



## spacer567

that looks like cracking polish was looking at it this morning that's helped me make my mind up


----------



## SBM

spacer567 said:


> that looks like cracking polish was looking at it this morning that's helped me make my mind up


Hi spacer567. Just to be clear Fusso is not a polish its a wax with a PTFE content which gives it some "sealant" type properties in terms of it lasting longer and bonding to the paint.

But yes its great - I put it on my wife's car (Juke) 2 weeks ago and its properly good. I will be putting it on the S4 when I do its major detail.

All the best
Ben


----------



## Harry_p

I've got some on the way too. First non-highstreet product I've bought. Looking forward to giving it a go on our cars.


----------



## salsa-king

SBM said:


> Hi spacer567. *Just to be clear Fusso is not a polish its a wax with a PTFE content which gives it some "sealant" type properties in terms of it lasting longer and bonding to the paint.*
> 
> But yes its great - I put it on my wife's car (Juke) 2 weeks ago and its properly good. I will be putting it on the S4 when I do its major detail.
> 
> All the best
> Ben


is it like the other PTFE stuff you see on ebay then?


----------



## SBM

salsa-king said:


> is it like the other PTFE stuff you see on ebay then?


I cannot say as I have not tried any of that, and I do NOT by any polish, wax cleaners etc off of Ebay. I bought my Fusso from Nipponshine direct. I buy direct or from known authorised suppliers only. Heard too many horror stories of fake stuff on Ebay.


----------



## andymp85

Put it on my dads van last summer not washed until the other week and still needing well


----------



## Marszczak

12 months after 1 week, only 1 layer over dj lpl:


----------



## lucky

I've received my tin of Fusso dark this morning and can't wait to try it. 

I'm going to trial it against FK1000 on the bonnet of my 4x4, see how it holds up against the old stalwart :thumb:


----------



## Harry_p

Finally got to use my fusso on the other halfs e46 touring.

Car had a quick srp polish back in February, with two weekly washes inbetween. Hasn't been Clayed, but was sick of looking at the fusso pot so decided to give it a go.

Went on really easily, just letting the foam applicator rest in the tub under its own weight and rotating slightly picked up enough to a a side pannels or half the bonnet. After doing the whole car it looked like I'd barely touched the pot. There must be a hundred applications in one tub!

Pretty impressed with the look on 14 year old ( and as far as I can tell, original ) paint which although regularly washed I don't think has had any special treatment.









And surprise surprise, it rained for the next 24 hours! Quite windy as well so plenty of dust blowing about, a couple of short trips down the bypass, and our road which gets pretty muddy as soon as there's any rain, but the next day I got a look at what it could do.










Reversing down the slope of the drive virtually all of the water just rolled straight off!

I've never used anything which gives such a slick surface whilst being easy to use and excellent value.

Will be interested to see how well it lasts, but even three months wouldn't be too disappointing.


----------



## ashers16

Ordered some of this yesterday can't wait for it to come! Anyone tried this with sonax bsd on top. Bought some of that recently also and not had a chance to try yet.


----------



## Hereisphilly

I'm the same, ordered Fusso Dark and some Authentic, heard BSD goes well offer the top so will be layering all three soon!


----------



## ashers16

Hope it comes Wednesday! Car hasn't been cleaned for two and a half weeks which is the longest it's gone without a clean in the time I've had it. Can't wait to give it a good clean tomorrow and Tuesday (if the weather plays nice) and get some of this on Wednesday hopefully then a layer of BSD on Thursday.


----------



## turbosnoop

Sorry if been asked before but without searching through the whole thread- is there a particular place that's best/cheapest to buy this? Without going to ebay


----------



## Agger

NIPPONSHINE, click on their banneer or logo in this thread, takes you to the shop:wave::thumb:


----------



## ashers16

Anyone used the icuby air fresheners?


----------



## Wax-IT.be

It is available at wax-it.be too 

http://www.wax-it.be/webshop/winkel.html?manufacturer=154


----------



## ashers16

Can't wait to get this wax on my car. Got delivered yesterday, waiting till I finish night shift Friday morning to give the car a good clean and polish first


----------



## Chris van S.

Couple weeks ago I ordered Fusso Dark, -light and Authentic at Nippon Shine. Within a week I recieved the package in the Netherlands in excellent condition.*Thanks Nippon shine!

Last Saturday I had the oppertunity to detail my girlfriends Peugeot 107. I applied one layer of Fusso Dark first, topped with Authentic. Especially Authentic was insanly soft and buttery to apply. I loved it, not to mention how shiny the 107 looked.





Due to tree resin I had to wash the 107 yesterday. So I could test the beading and sheeting. I made a short film for the DW Fusso fans to enjoy... 

Soft99 Fusso Dark topped with Authentic:


----------



## Andy G

ashers16 said:


> Hope it comes Wednesday! Car hasn't been cleaned for two and a half weeks which is the longest it's gone without a clean in the time I've had it. Can't wait to give it a good clean tomorrow and Tuesday (if the weather plays nice) and get some of this on Wednesday hopefully then a layer of BSD on Thursday.


Surely, if you put Sonax BSD over the fusso , the resulting water behaviour, is the BSD not fusso? as it can only react with the last product applied? 
Therefore if you put any product over the fusso you won't see how it lasts/reacts by its self ?


----------



## Hufty

Anyone had trouble removing this, I used it on a car yesterday that hadn't seen much love in while, didn't have the time to do a full decon just a 2 bm wash, dry and then went round whole car with fusso dark, went on fine but was hard work removing, looked good when done but was tough to remove. Prob like of prep ?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Hufty said:


> Anyone had trouble removing this, I used it on a car yesterday that hadn't seen much love in while, didn't have the time to do a full decon just a 2 bm wash, dry and then went round whole car with fusso dark, went on fine but was hard work removing, looked good when done but was tough to remove. Prob like of prep ?


I found it was pain to remove if it was spread anything other than super thin

Also work round panel by panel, apply then buff, otherwise by the time you've gone round the car the 1st bit has set like rock


----------



## turbosnoop

So in a nutshell should this be treated like 476?


----------



## chrisc

Andy G said:


> Surely, if you put Sonax BSD over the fusso , the resulting water behaviour, is the BSD not fusso? as it can only react with the last product applied?
> Therefore if you put any product over the fusso you won't see how it lasts/reacts by its self ?


yes unless its on top of a ceramic then most waxes i found act completely different


----------



## Hufty

Anyone tried thing this with authentic ? Sounds like it could be a awesome winter combo


----------



## Hereisphilly

Hufty said:


> Anyone tried thing this with authentic ? Sounds like it could be a awesome winter combo


I have and it looks killer!


----------



## Hufty

Hereisphilly said:


> I have and it looks killer!


Do you use a fusso qd on top ?


----------



## neilb62

This is AF Tripple followed by Fusso Dark...



The beading after a shower was awesome and the bonnet stayed virtually dry!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Hufty said:


> Do you use a fusso qd on top ?


Nope, atm I havent bothered with any QD after washing, the finsih is that good
I have BSD, Megs QD, Megs UQW, and FK #425 so I'm planning to try one of those out at some point, if it needs it


----------



## JakeBlade

Used my fusso dark for the first time yesterday evening. I must've applied it too thickly on some panels, as it was hard work removing it, even with the Trizex premium cloth (also from NipponShine). The MF cloth is brilliant.

I never learn, so as always I went for glory by doing the bonnet first - despite it being a new wax. Not sure if it was my poor prep (although I did snow foam, wash x2, clay, then dry), but I do have a few streaks now locked in under the fusso coat, which is a bit annoying as you really notice it on black.

I'm going to try another fusso coat this evening, but will go much thinner this time.

I also used the Ultra Glaco on all windows, front screen, rear screen, and the sunroof. Absolutely brilliant stuff http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/carcare/glass_coating/ultra_glaco_long.html?pid=04167


----------



## turbosnoop

JakeBlade said:


> Used my fusso dark for the first time yesterday evening. I must've applied it too thickly on some panels, as it was hard work removing it, even with the Trizex premium cloth (also from NipponShine). The MF cloth is brilliant.
> 
> I never learn, so as always I went for glory by doing the bonnet first - despite it being a new wax. Not sure if it was my poor prep (although I did snow foam, wash x2, clay, then dry), but I do have a few streaks now locked in under the fusso coat, which is a bit annoying as you really notice it on black.
> 
> I'm going to try another fusso coat this evening, but will go much thinner this time.
> 
> I also used the Ultra Glaco on all windows, front screen, rear screen, and the sunroof. Absolutely brilliant stuff http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/carcare/glass_coating/ultra_glaco_long.html?pid=04167


I also recently used this for the first time, yesterday. I've got the odd streak. I was rushing as black clouds where coming over. I'm guessing it was put on too thick where the streaks are or didn't dry properly before being buffed off. Be good to hear what peoples comments are on how this happens. I also had to qd the whole car today due to dark pin prick size waxy marks appearing


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

remember guys, they do say that for the best durability use it on bare paint


----------



## JakeBlade

Damn. Didn't bother de-waxing, as the obsession wax I had on before had stopped beading, so couldn't be bothered.


----------



## IR655

Should I get this? 

I have FK1000, Sonax PNS, BSD, etc etc. 

Does this do anything else the other ones wont?


----------



## alfajim

tried my fusso for the first time yesterday. put it on a brand new white merc c class and a limey/greeny fiesta. was quite difficult seeing where i'd been on the merc, the festa came out a treat. supposed to be super durable, fingers crossed.


----------



## NipponShine

pre-wax cleanser or silicone off and reapply the whole affected area. try as thin as possible this time you could mist up the pad little bit and buff it off at a shorter time. you shall see this problem resolve


----------



## JakeBlade

I have muc-off pre-wax cleanser... will that work ok Jackie?


----------



## NipponShine

JakeBlade said:


> I have muc-off pre-wax cleanser... will that work ok Jackie?


Couldn't tell you that as i have no experience with the product, but i think it should work without any problem if it is states as a pre-wax cleanser.

This time try rinse and squeeze our excess water, apply thinly wipe off with a dry mf then go over with a wet mf again.


----------



## JakeBlade

Weather permitting, I will give it another go tonight, and report back.


----------



## footfistart

Just thought I'd post saying I brought fusso light from your eBay page as your website had none in stock and it came the very next day! Fantastic stuff. Keep up the good work. I'm yet to try this.

Ryan


----------



## JakeBlade

NipponShine said:


> Couldn't tell you that as i have no experience with the product, but i think it should work without any problem if it is states as a pre-wax cleanser.
> 
> This time try rinse and squeeze our excess water, apply thinly wipe off with a dry mf then go over with a wet mf again.


My pre-wax cleanser seemed to work (there were no streaks on the paintwork at all after I applied it). So far, so good.

But then when I removed the Fusso, I started getting streaks. This time worse than before.




























Am I still putting too much Fusso dark on? It really felt like I couldn't have put any less on, without leaving bare patches on the panel.

I applied the Fusso in straight lines, and removed it in straight lines where I could. Some bits were again difficult to remove, and some areas of hazed product just came off without much pressure on the cloth.


----------



## turbosnoop

I hope I don't get that streaking when I give fusso a second go. My first go doesn't look great up real close, but I will say from a distance the car looks very glossy. I'm hoping a good polish first, and thinner application will sort my issues out


----------



## JakeBlade

Bear in mind that the sky was very cloudy - so it's just the straight lines that are the problem, but they're pretty clear in my pictures. The swirls are just, well, reflections of the clouds.

I have to say that the bonnet was a joy to wash: the water just sheeted straight off.


----------



## gzwjimmy

Is it this product?

http://shop.v-spec.com.au/auto-acce...ating-fusso-coat-f7-car-wax-black-dark-colour

Thanks.


----------



## NipponShine

JakeBlade said:


> My pre-wax cleanser seemed to work (there were no streaks on the paintwork at all after I applied it). So far, so good.
> 
> But then when I removed the Fusso, I started getting streaks. This time worse than before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I still putting too much Fusso dark on? It really felt like I couldn't have put any less on, without leaving bare patches on the panel.
> 
> I applied the Fusso in straight lines, and removed it in straight lines where I could. Some bits were again difficult to remove, and some areas of hazed product just came off without much pressure on the cloth.


try circular motion  any bits could help regarding the pre wax cleanser it should pretty much removed everything! add a little bit more and work with to see the outcome


----------



## NipponShine

gzwjimmy said:


> Is it this product?
> 
> http://shop.v-spec.com.au/auto-acce...ating-fusso-coat-f7-car-wax-black-dark-colour
> 
> Thanks.


yes they are


----------



## JakeBlade

NipponShine said:


> try circular motion  any bits could help regarding the pre wax cleanser it should pretty much removed everything! add a little bit more and work with to see the outcome


Thanks Jackie. Do you mean apply the Fusso in a circular motion and remove it in a circular motion?

I'm pretty sure that my pre-wax cleanser worked, as it removed all of the streaks from my previous Fusso application.

Beautiful sheeting by the way. Made my feet soaking wet!


----------



## dillinja999

JakeBlade said:


> My pre-wax cleanser seemed to work (there were no streaks on the paintwork at all after I applied it). So far, so good.
> 
> But then when I removed the Fusso, I started getting streaks. This time worse than before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I still putting too much Fusso dark on? It really felt like I couldn't have put any less on, without leaving bare patches on the panel.
> 
> I applied the Fusso in straight lines, and removed it in straight lines where I could. Some bits were again difficult to remove, and some areas of hazed product just came off without much pressure on the cloth.


did it only streak on the bonnet? because i have trouble with quite a few waxes on the bonnet. or try on and straight off


----------



## JakeBlade

dillinja999 said:


> did it only streak on the bonnet? because i have trouble with quite a few waxes on the bonnet. or try on and straight off


Yeah. Just the bonnet.


----------



## Goodfella36

the people who are having the problems is this all using the dark version no one had any problems with the light version ???


----------



## turbosnoop

Mine is dark version.


----------



## JakeBlade

Mine is dark too.


----------



## Hufty

Me too mines dark


----------



## Goodfella36

And this is on red car and black cars daft I know but have experienced this myself but never with light coloured version on dark cars just getting down to root of the problem


----------



## NipponShine

We had tested the light version on a red bonnet and it did happened once as we doing some demonstration. That is the very first time we have seen this problem. To resolve that problem we had use a pre wax cleanser to remove everything and redo it this time left it longer and take it off, the problem does happened when we buff it off too quickly. Soft99 update us that rinsing the sponge will help the issue together with a wet mf if the sponge issue didn't work well enough.


----------



## JakeBlade

Ok, I'll have another go: remove with pre-wax cleanser; use a rinsed sponge; apply Fusso dark in circles; wait longer; remove Fusso dark in circles with a dry MF, go over with a wet MF.


----------



## ben m

Hi All, I am looking at ordering some Fusso as it looks great. 

Was there ever an answer as to whether you can put a glaze under it or not? I read through a large chunk of the posts in this thread but couldn't find anything to confirm either way?


----------



## Pittsy

ben m said:


> Hi All, I am looking at ordering some Fusso as it looks great.
> 
> Was there ever an answer as to whether you can put a glaze under it or not? I read through a large chunk of the posts in this thread but couldn't find anything to confirm either way?


Used a glaze underneath no problems, fusso seems to sit pretty well on most things :thumb:


----------



## ben m

Pittsy said:


> Used a glaze underneath no problems, fusso seems to sit pretty well on most things :thumb:


Cracking thanks Pittsy. I read some people who did but it was conflicting as then it was widely stated that it should only be put onto bare paint to obtain the best bond.

Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## ph23uk

Just put this over some PB blackhole, it's amazing stuff, the sheeting at beading was amazing! Glad I fell for the hype


----------



## Yellow Dave

Iirc isnt it quite solvent heavy? Therefore likely to remove or interefere with any base layers?


----------



## Tembaco

Fusso coat is bonding better on bare paint. 

Tried it with glaze and without. Glaze was btw CG glosswork glaze, beading and sheeting offcourse were great, but!

The wax was disappear within a couple of weeks. at least, beading, sheeting was minimum. So no bonding or so ever. After another layer after start over again with degreasing the paintwork. The wax stayed for spacious 10 months. Car is standing in the garage.


----------



## liav24

Fusso is best alone, too many solvents it will "kill" the glaze beneath it.

I love Fusso but i always topp it with a nice QD like a bsd.


----------



## white91

Is Fusso a sealant or wax?


----------



## shakey85

white91 said:


> Is Fusso a sealant or wax?


Pretty sure it's more of a sealant


----------



## mcfc1987

white91 said:


> Is Fusso a sealant or wax?


Does it matter?


----------



## Rayaan

mcfc1987 said:


> Does it matter?


YES!!! It does actually. Makes a monumental difference. Waxes pretty much sit on anything including oily glazes such as Meguiars #7 show car glaze and acrylic based products such as Autoglym SRP

HOWEVER.....sealants only sit well on top of acrylic products such as Autoglym SRP, Prima Amigo and Autosmart Platinum. Try putting Fusso on Meguiars #7 show car glaze and let me know if it beads after 3 weeks!

I've tested it myself. Fusso works well on acrylic products eg AG SRP and Autosmart Platinum but not on oily products eg Autosmart Cherry Glaze so I'd class it as a sealant. This is in contrast to Collinite which sits on both acrylic and oily products


----------



## white91

Probably not! I've got some black hole and done AG HD wax, wasn't sure whether to use a sealant too?


----------



## deef1

ph23uk said:


> Just put this over some PB blackhole, it's amazing stuff, the sheeting at beading was amazing! Glad I fell for the hype


Totally agree, i've just put Fusso Dark on top of PB Blackhole, once I got to grips with actually putting on very sparingly, it looks the dogs!


----------



## Offset Detailing

Looks good!


----------



## Mathew_3066

been looking for a new wax to try... this is on my shopping list


----------



## footfistart

If it was a wax then it won't smell as bad as it does. I believe it's a sealant and a cracking one at that.


----------



## Prism Detailing

I have used it a couple of times...both light and dark versions. Initially tried light on my Silver Passat and loved it, Dark on a Blue Punto again very impressed. Then Dark on a Ferrari California again impressed then light on my red skoda and I hated it. Streaking/ghosting/wax hologramming whatever it wants to be called was really obvious. ended up using Dodo Juice Red Mist to remove it and applied Orange Crush over the top.

I feel the product is a bit hit and miss depending on the colour of car, metallic it looks great solid paints its more difficult.


----------



## turbosnoop

Prism Detailing said:


> I have used it a couple of times...both light and dark versions. Initially tried light on my Silver Passat and loved it, Dark on a Blue Punto again very impressed. Then Dark on a Ferrari California again impressed then light on my red skoda and I hated it. Streaking/ghosting/wax hologramming whatever it wants to be called was really obvious. ended up using Dodo Juice Red Mist to remove it and applied Orange Crush over the top.
> 
> I feel the product is a bit hit and miss depending on the colour of car, metallic it looks great solid paints its more difficult.


That's interesting as I had gassing out issues and smearing appearing after I used it on my red civic. Gotta say it was v glossy though


----------



## Prism Detailing

turbosnoop said:


> That's interesting as I had gassing out issues and smearing appearing after I used it on my red civic. Gotta say it was v glossy though


I totally agree it was very glossy and if you read my thread on the detail you will see I thought it was amazing, until later on in the day under flat light, then I noticed it

Thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367042&highlight=Skoda+Octavia


----------



## turbosnoop

I had to qd some smeary marks off as well, a few days after applying. I didn't get the minor marks off but they seem to have disappeared now, as has some gloss. I think there was still a bit of 476 left on the car before putting fusso on. And we all know it likes bare paint.... Mines deffo not gonna last 12 months


----------



## NipponShine

For smeary problem, Soft99 has offer a solution to help:

https://www.facebook.com/soft99over...8160883906780/918370514885811/?type=1&theater


----------



## camerashy

NipponShine said:


> For smeary problem, Soft99 has offer a solution to help:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/soft99over...8160883906780/918370514885811/?type=1&theater


Any advice for those not on Facebook??


----------



## NipponShine

camerashy said:


> Any advice for those not on Facebook??


Hi camerashy, can you not see the link without logging in?

The info is as below:

"When use solid wax, it may cause smear especially for dark color vehicle.
In case, soak the applicator in advance and apply onto surface.
And after wax getting dry, wipe off with microfiber towel.
It must be perfect finish without making smear.
If you cannot remove even do above process, wipe off with wrung towel.
We will keep posting tips of use which everyone concern about!"

Hope this help


----------



## Neno330

Fusso coat 2 layers


----------



## hyburnate

Does everyone here use the included applicator? Want to trial it out this weekend if I can pick up my new AF Drying towel


----------



## Mark Evison

Does anyone know the difference between the king of gloss light colour and the white wax? Will there be a noticeable difference between them on a white car?


----------



## Sp00ks

hyburnate said:


> Does everyone here use the included applicator? Want to trial it out this weekend if I can pick up my new AF Drying towel


I use it, but rinse it out after use (mine goes in the washing machine) simply because it dusts like crazy when the wax dries out on it.


----------



## IR655

I hate this forum, I just ordered this (dark version) and the Scratch Clear...️


----------



## CLS500Benz

I'm liking this wax :thumb:


----------



## Kenan

Would I used the dark on a red car?

Am I also correct that this would be used on black plastic trims/bumpers????


----------



## Harry_p

I have used dark on black, dark and light blue and white with no issues at all, and a lovely slick finish and fantastic beading.

If I only had light cars is get the light version, but I reasoned that if dark worked on black cars which are notorious for showing streaks and smears then it would work fine on other colours.

I wouldn't use it on bare black plastic, although to be fair I've not noticed any residue on trims from when I've used it so I've either been very careful, or it doesn't stain like other polishes. 

I will test it on some spare trim tomorrow if I remember.


----------



## Arpuc

I used this for the first time yesterday. 1 coat of light on top of 3 month old coat of harly wax. Very easy to apply and buff


----------



## dillinja999

don't expect it to last long then :wave:


----------



## Rayaan

Arpuc said:


> I used this for the first time yesterday. 1 coat of light on top of 3 month old coat of harly wax. Very easy to apply and buff


Probably not a good idea on top of harly wax. Will last about 3 months and flag.it's more of a sealant so should ideally be under a wax


----------



## Goggy

Nice report.


----------



## IR655

Got my can of Fusso today so the only thing I could test it on was the bathroom mirror 

Applied, waited 5mins and buffed off. Glass felt very smooth and "slippery" to the touch. About 20 mins later I hosed some water on the mirror and the beading/sheeting was awesome! Will update when applied to the car.


----------



## MadPaddy

Anyone know were I can order this

Tks


----------



## AndyA4TDI

MadPaddy said:


> Anyone know were I can order this
> 
> Tks


Via Google


----------



## MDC250

http://nipponshine.com/shop/body-sealant/fusso-coat-light/


----------



## Harry_p

I bought mine on eBay via Russia as Nippon shine were out of stock when I was desperate to try it. Shame it took a couple of weeks to arrive though :lol:

After 6 months it was still beading nicely on the mrs' car, it didn't really need topping up but as conditions over the last couple of days have been ideal for a spot of polishing I gave it another coat.

This is the bootlid of my estoril blue bmw e36, and two of the roof of the other half's topaz blue bmw e46. Fusso dark on both.


----------



## MadPaddy

MDC250 said:


> http://nipponshine.com/shop/body-sealant/fusso-coat-light/


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## IR655

So I applied this to my car after a quick wash and dry.

Today was a rainy day so here are the beading shots:



















And after a 75 mile drive (highway) in this crappy rainy weather:










The car shines and the dirty rain water just repels off the surface! I'm impressed!


----------



## The Rover

Used Fusso Coat for the first time this week on a couple of customers vehicles.
Very impressed, so easy to use & gives a deep glossy shine.
Be interesting to see how long this protection lasts for.
This is a Kawasaki 1400GTR finished with Fusso Coat Dark.


----------



## Harry_p

I've had an easy 6 months out of it on the other half's car, it still beads nicely after a wash and it was put on paint which hadn't been clayed or polished first. I recently gave the roof and sides another coat, but the bonnet still has the original coating on. We live in the countryside too so it's regularly blasted with mud and grit and gets frequent washes.

I've no doubt that on better prepared paint and more pampered vehicles it would easily last 12months.


----------



## hovnojede

How much does a pot of Fusso last? I've got two cars and I'd like to put two to three layers of the sealant on them. Also, one is white and other is dark blue - should I really get both the light & dark version? Some said it's not necessary, but I'd rather be 100% sure. 

Still contemplating whether to bother with Authentic or just use my Megs qd.


----------



## Harry_p

It'll last for ages!

Just the weight of the foam applicator and a quarter twist will load it up enough to do a small panel like a wing or boot lid.

I've done four cars now, one of them an estate which has had a second coat over all except the bonnet and the pot looks barely touched.

I've only got the dark, and used it on dark blue, mid to light blue, bright red and a cream/ old English white with no issues at all. I think I'd only bother with the light if I only had light cars.


----------



## hovnojede

Harry_p said:


> It'll last for ages!
> 
> Just the weight of the foam applicator and a quarter twist will load it up enough to do a small panel like a wing or boot lid.
> 
> I've done four cars now, one of them an estate which has had a second coat over all except the bonnet and the pot looks barely touched.
> 
> I've only got the dark, and used it on dark blue, mid to light blue, bright red and a cream/ old English white with no issues at all. I think I'd only bother with the light if I only had light cars.


Thanks!


----------



## IR655

One week since wash and Fusso, been a rainy few days now, but still beading nicely even when dirty!


----------



## Ufo

Hi, This is my first detailing experience.
Car was 3 months old, so I didn't use some stages.

1. Clay:I passed
2. Polish: I passed

I took my friends polish machine, I considered using a light polisher (school con. s40 etc.), but then I decided to pass this stage. May be I can get help from a professional later, this was my first attempt.

3. Poorboys black hole. I used a simple soft foam applicator pad. It last 90 min. Black hole was imazing. A rapid result. Smells good.
4. Then fusso coat 12 dark. With hand. Not good smell. But impressive result.


----------



## Love Detailing

possible to the top immediately after application Fusso 12 put sonax bsd?


----------



## Ufo

If question is for me;
Unfortunatelly, I have not bsd. But I think blackfire wet diamond.


----------



## IanG

Love Detailing said:


> possible to the top immediately after application Fusso 12 put sonax bsd?


I can't see why you couldn't apply the BSD but not sure why you would want to either?

Youll be replacing the beading and sheeting qualities of the Fusso with those of the BSD. By all means use the BSD a bit down the line but only when the Fusso has started to lose some of its protection


----------



## turbosnoop

Talking of topping fusso:
I've found fusso a bit grabby when drying after washing (I know its a sin but I like using a chamois as I can keep it clean and debry free very easily)
But if I top it with megs spray wax (uqw) its much more slippy


----------



## TYPH3OUS

turbosnoop said:


> Talking of topping fusso:
> I've found fusso a bit grabby when drying after washing (I know its a sin but I like using a chamois as I can keep it clean and debry free very easily)
> But if I top it with megs spray wax (uqw) its much more slippy


I topped mine with c2v3 which adds a very glassy feel of finish. Much better for drying it as well


----------



## Prism Detailing

Pics from todays application to my vRS...I have tried originally applying with supplied application and experienced the "smearing" as mentioned before. I then followed the instructions of a wet applicator. It really clogged the application and didnt work well and in all honesty wrote off the applicator from being used again. Today i applied using a german applicator, the soft (black) side. This applicator allowed the product to to spread easier and didnt experience any clogging up, or easier of over applying. the smearing was majorly reduced to the extent was hardly noticed. the results:





This was a beading shot taken yesterday from when i had previously applied it 3+ months ago:



It was still lasting well but i wanted to get the car ready for the winter with a single stage correction, so was reapplied.

Also two other cars which had the product applied 3 or so months ago and still looking great with excellent protection:




As for durability i really do rate the product. The smearing is a bit of a PITA but i have only notice this on my solid red paint and nothing else.


----------



## turbosnoop

Interesting you say that about red. I've just done my winter prep. I planned to use fusso, when I applied it ,it looked oily and smeary, I thought I'll see how it buffed off- terrible. Had to polish it off and put 476 on. I'm giving up on fusso and selling it unfortunately. I know its great when you can get it to work


----------



## makelja

I put Fusso dark on my red A4 couple of weeks ago. And there was no smearing at all. I did not use the pad which came with the can, but a normal yellow el-cheapo. And used it wet.


----------



## Woody95

I've used fusso on 3 clients cars and on my own and I've never had any problems at all. My only issue is how Hard it is to wash it out of the applicator haha!

Some pictures after I applied another coat to mine yesterday:












































A few of the beading this morning:


----------



## NipponShine

The default applicator does causes some problem we found, particularly caking up and uneven to smearing problems. The reason why is the pores are too big causing too much product to apply on. Smearing problem can be solve with a wet mf cloth first over it things should improve or use wet application method as suggested above.

We notice some customers do not wash their pads after use, we think it is not a good idea, it will further cake the product making it easier to clog.

I am glad some haven't give up re trying it again, it does take a few times to get a hang of it, once learned about characteristic it shouldn't be tough to apply at all and problem shouldn't appear


----------



## Woody95

Ah I should've added that I did not use the applicator that was supplied with the wax, I just did not like the look or feel of it so I used a better applicator. 

However I've just bought the Authentic premium wax and the applicator supplied with it looks so much better So I will be using that one!


----------



## Tembaco

evotuining, the pictures in the begin post i can not see anymore.


----------



## shepbomb

Just purchased some of this today ready for use over Christmas period will post my findings


----------



## [email protected]

Hi, guys.

First let me tell how I came across to this wax.
I own a silver mettalic Skoda Fabia.. Concerned about his look, I realized that I should try to do something about it.. The only issues that the car´s paint have are almost light swirls.. Nothing to heavy damaged.. So, my fist idea was to:

Use Iron X, or Sonax Fallout Cleaner, or some stuff like that to get it our all the iron contamination..
Use a clay to ensure that no other kind of stuff remained in the car´s paint..
Then.. My big questions just started.. Since I would have to do all by hand, which products should I use?
My first thought was to use Auto Finesse Triple, followed up by an LSP.. A sealent or a wax.. Then I realized talking in other foruns that Auto Finesse Rejuvenate has more cutting power and more filling capacity.. So this should be the very best idea..
Than another idea came across.. What about using a glaze instead? A glaze with no abrasives should do the trick until I buy a DA polisher and some compound to get it off those swirls for real.. So, I firstly thought about Poorboys White Diamond Glaze.. A glaze that cleans the paint and fills more or less the swirls and scratches.. Then some guy talked me about Prima Amigo and Prima Epic, a real good combo for my car.. A good cleaner/ glaze and a synthetic wax to use as an LSP to protect the paint.. 

When I was almost convinced that this combo was the real deal, a friend of mine just land me some Klasse All in One ( also called Carlack 68 Nano Systematic Care ).. Very powerful cleaning power and some sealent abilty.. From what he just told me, this product is an outstading base to cover it up with any LSP I want.. Since it was for free, nice.. Now I have this stuff to use.. So.. My big question now.. What about the swirls? Since I have this product for free, I really like to use him and give him a shot.. A couple of days ago I just remembered to read that Finish Kare 2685 Pink Past Wax has really good filling capacity, and also the bonus that can be layered.. Althought not having to much durability, maybe this would be the best option.. Cheap, with good filling capacity, and so I could use for free the Klasse AIO..

So I went to a local store here in Portugal to buy some of this wax.. The guy from the store finally give another option and introduced me to this wax and talked wonders about it.. The water behavior.. The easy of use.. And especially the outstanding filling ability since it is a wax..

So do you guys confirm this? In my position what would you folks do?


----------



## [email protected]

Another question.. The gut from the store told me to buy the Soft99 Fusso Coat Dark Color even for a light metallic silver car like mine, because this wax has far more fillers than his twin Light Color.. Anyone confirms also that?

Thanks to you all..


----------



## TPursey

I've never had any issues with it and it is the first wax I have ever used (I also use the applicator it comes with as have nothing to compare to it).


----------



## gzwjimmy

Yes, I bought it from here, very good wax!

http://shop.v-spec.com.au/soft99/soft99-12-moths-coating-fusso-coat-f7-car-wax-black-dark-colour


----------



## Ross

Has anybody used the F7 liquid version of Fusso coat?


----------



## msb

just curious as to genuine durability people have got out of fusso, has anyone seen a genuine 12 months without a top up product or qd to boost it??


----------



## Ufo

Hi. I coated fusso with blackfire wet diamond. This combination could resist 4 months to the gas station washers 
Now I want try cersmic coating.


----------



## Reddaddy67

Ufo said:


> Hi. I coated fusso with blackfire wet diamond. This combination could resist 4 months to the gas station washers
> Now I want try cersmic coating.


Cool, I've got some Backfire too, I'd like to have a crack at this cersmic coating, sounds radio active


----------



## FallenAngel

Reddaddy67 said:


> Cool, I've got some Backfire too, I'd like to have a crack at this cersmic coating, sounds radio active


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: sorry for the spam, thanks for a laugh :thumb:


----------



## Porta

Reddaddy67 said:


> Cool, I've got some Backfire too, I'd like to have a crack at this cersmic coating, sounds radio active


The guy is from Turkey and, I guess, doesn't have english as his mother tongue. And it should be radioactive not radio active


----------



## Ufo

I wrote from mobile, sorry for grammar. I mean 'ceramic coating'. And yes, from Turkey


----------



## FallenAngel

Ufo said:


> I wrote from mobile, sorry for grammar. I mean 'ceramic coating'. And yes, from Turkey


No need to apologize, you did nothing wrong. I'm from Bosnia and Herzegovina and english is not my mother language, I just found it funny how he replied to your message. Sorry if my reply offended you, it wasn't my intention. Have good day sir :thumb:


----------



## Ufo

No problem my friend


----------



## Reddaddy67

Likewise, apologies for my sense of humour...sometimes gets me into trouble.
No harm intended my friend, purely spur of the moment thing.
Where in Turkey are you? My wife and I enjoyed our honeymoon in Fethiye


----------



## Ufo

My friends I am okay, no problem really. I know, 
Fethiye loved by England. I live in our capitol city (ankara).


----------



## imsteven

Hey,

I am thinking if I should use this wax, got a black BMW here and has got some swirls but not extreme.
I was thinking should I get some Black Hole and use it as glaze then use the Soft99 - Fusso Coat Dark Wax 12 Months or use the Soft99 - Extreme Gloss Black Hard Wax.

Can't really find so much about the last one otherwise I was thinking about to use Poorboys natty's paste wax black.
Detailing outside in the shade by the way.


----------



## chongo

imsteven said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am thinking if I should use this wax, got a black BMW here and has got some swirls but not extreme.
> I was thinking should I get some Black Hole and use it as glaze then use the Soft99 - Fusso Coat Dark Wax 12 Months or use the Soft99 - Extreme Gloss Black Hard Wax.
> 
> Can't really find so much about the last one otherwise I was thinking about to use Poorboys natty's paste wax black.
> Detailing outside in the shade by the way.


I have ordered this on reviews from pro detailers from USA, they say Blackhole, then black wax on top, so will be using this combo on a black Mustang this week,
So looking forward to see how it looks:thumb:


----------



## imsteven

chongo said:


> I have ordered this on reviews from pro detailers from USA, they say Blackhole, then black wax on top, so will be using this combo on a black Mustang this week,
> So looking forward to see how it looks:thumb:


Which version did you order? Soft99 - Fusso Coat Dark Wax 12 Months or the Soft99 - Extreme Gloss Black Hard Wax?


----------



## Arms

imsteven said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am thinking if I should use this wax, got a black BMW here and has got some swirls but not extreme.
> I was thinking should I get some Black Hole and use it as glaze then use the Soft99 - Fusso Coat Dark Wax 12 Months or use the Soft99 - Extreme Gloss Black Hard Wax.


Based on the smell of the Fusso Coat it's got lots of solvents in it. Therefore I'm pretty sure if you put Fusso Coat on top of another product it'll remove the one below.

Just my guess.


----------



## Shogun

Soft99 guard glass h7
Durabillity in moths ?


----------



## makelja

Shogun said:


> Soft99 guard glass h7
> Durabillity in moths ?


I would not use it on moths. They are way too fragile.


----------



## Shogun

makelja said:


> I would not use it on moths. They are way too fragile.


Why?
Who is fraggile?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Shogun said:


> Soft99 guard glass h7
> Durabillity in moths ?





makelja said:


> I would not use it on moths. They are way too fragile.





Shogun said:


> Why?
> Who is fraggile?


:lol::lol::lol:

it's not a good idea to try coating moths :doublesho


----------



## makelja

Moths=Butterflies


----------



## pyro-son

I purchased a tin of Fusso Light several weeks ago but only just go round to using it and must say its wonderful. Very easy to apply (too much in my case) and easy off too (where you've not put too much on). Appears to hide some of the minor swirls and leaves a silky smooth, glossy finish :thumb:


----------



## Bluebottle

I haven't read all 817 posts, however I put this on my boot quickly last July with no preparation or cleaning alongside three other products borrowed from a friend: Race glaze 55, Collinite (not sure which) and Poorboy Nattys paste. Only one lasted till September. Then I forgot about them. Washed and hosed car today and saw beading on boot from where that Fusso is still doing its thing. I think that is incredible! Off to borrow some more, he'll never use all of that large tin!


----------



## RonanF

I've just bought some Fusso and given that I've no will power I also went for a tin of KOG too as it was on special offer! 

Has anyone layered KOG on top of Fusso? What have the results been like?


----------



## chrisc

RonanF said:


> I've just bought some Fusso and given that I've no will power I also went for a tin of KOG too as it was on special offer!
> 
> Has anyone layered KOG on top of Fusso? What have the results been like?


Special offer where


----------



## FallenAngel

RonanF said:


> I've just bought some Fusso and given that I've no will power I also went for a tin of KOG too as it was on special offer!
> 
> Has anyone layered KOG on top of Fusso? What have the results been like?


KOG will sit just fine on top of Fusso. I always put soft 99 authentic premium on top of the fusso just to get a little wetter look. :thumb:


----------



## RonanF

FallenAngel said:


> KOG will sit just fine on top of Fusso. I always put soft 99 authentic premium on top of the fusso just to get a little wetter look. :thumb:


Does it change the hydrophobicity much?


----------



## FallenAngel

RonanF said:


> Does it change the hydrophobicity much?


To be honest not at all, because authentic premium is hydrophobic almost as fusso. After it wears off , Fusso takes over. :thumb:


----------



## steelghost

RonanF said:


> Does it change the hydrophobicity much?


You won't get a mix of water behaviours, you just get the water behaviour of the uppermost LSP. For instance, if I top Bilt Hamber Double Speed-Wax (which is very hydrophobic indeed) with Finish Kare #2685 I get the "ordinary" beading of the Finish Kare.


----------



## siffonen

These are still waiting for first use, but heard a lot good things so hopes are high. Been using collinite fir years


----------



## steelghost

So those of you who've been using this for a bit, what's your impressions of typical daily driver durability? 6 months?


----------



## sm81

In Finnish detailing forum members has reported 7-10 months durability.


----------



## Stephan

I've put it on my dad's Chrysler in september. Still beads ans sheets. Not like day one, bit better than others. No spraywaxes where used, just Megs shampoo + and a shammy :-O.

Prep was with carlack NSC - still for me, the best aio for fusso...


----------



## steelghost

sm81 said:


> In Finnish detailing forum members has reported 7-10 months durability.


And that's saying something given the weather you guys have to put up with!


----------



## Pinny

Apologies to bump this thread but thought saves starting a new one.

I know fusso coat lighy and dark are very hydrophobic but wanted to know if it adds anything to the looks department? Is it a glossy sealant? Does it mute flake? The car in question is a dark silver/light grey and has a fair bit of mettalic in it?

Thanks


----------



## Blackroc

Pinny said:


> Apologies to bump this thread but thought saves starting a new one.
> 
> I know fusso coat lighy and dark are very hydrophobic but wanted to know if it adds anything to the looks department? Is it a glossy sealant? Does it mute flake? The car in question is a dark silver/light grey and has a fair bit of mettalic in it?
> 
> Thanks


It does give a glossy (Sealant style) finish, and yes it enhances paint flake very nicely


----------



## Pinny

Blackroc said:


> It does give a glossy (Sealant style) finish, and yes it enhances paint flake very nicely


Cheers buddy


----------



## MBRuss

Hi folks, I got some Fusso the other day after seeing it mentioned countless times on here and seeing what it can do, but I have a couple of questions:

1.) Can you apply multiple coats to layer it? somebody mentioned the high solvent content a few pages ago, so I wondered if by layering it I'm just removing the first layer as I apply the second layer?

2.) Could you put Soft99 Water Block on top of Fusso to up the gloss and hydrophobicity, but still have the more durable Fusso sat underneath for when the Water Block wears off?

TIA :thumb:

Edit: FWIW, I applied some Fusso to a freshly polished and glazed panel (Prima Amigo) and it went on lovely and buffed off super easy as well. (And this is coming from somebody who usually applies too much of everything.) The key is really thin application, but I found that the Fusso is quite easy to see on the car so thin coverage is easy to achieve because you can see where you've already put it. Just waiting for it to rain now so see how it compares to the Sonax BSD on the rest of the car. :thumb:


----------



## RonanF

I applied a coat of Fusso little over four months ago. Washing the car this weekend, I could see that it was failing badly on the bonnet and lower part of the doors. There’s the remnants of a coat of CQUK on the car so I think that reduced the longevity of the Fusso. Threw another coat on the car, a damp applicator and thin coats make it a breeze to apply and remove. It was beading ferociously this morning. Such an impressive product for the price.


----------



## DKPowers

MBRuss said:


> Hi folks, I got some Fusso the other day after seeing it mentioned countless times on here and seeing what it can do, but I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1.) Can you apply multiple coats to layer it? somebody mentioned the high solvent content a few pages ago, so I wondered if by layering it I'm just removing the first layer as I apply the second layer?
> 
> 2.) Could you put Soft99 Water Block on top of Fusso to up the gloss and hydrophobicity, but still have the more durable Fusso sat underneath for when the Water Block wears off?
> 
> TIA :thumb:
> 
> Edit: FWIW, I applied some Fusso to a freshly polished and glazed panel (Prima Amigo) and it went on lovely and buffed off super easy as well. (And this is coming from somebody who usually applies too much of everything.) The key is really thin application, but I found that the Fusso is quite easy to see on the car so thin coverage is easy to achieve because you can see where you've already put it. Just waiting for it to rain now so see how it compares to the Sonax BSD on the rest of the car. :thumb:


I don't think you'd get any tangible benefit in layering it with itself. I'd do two applications max 1h apart just to make sure every inch is covered.

You can use your favourite wax on top of the Fusso if you want more gloss. You can decide yourself if it's worth the effort.


----------



## DKPowers

Question: I'm going to detail a car this week and I'll be applying Fusso. I'll be working inside but I need to drive the car right after it and it looks like it'd be raining. Would the surface or curing benefit from appying a sacrificial layer of spray wax /QD right after the Fusso application (like you do with many coatings like Nanolex of Modesta) or would that mess the results up more than driving through the rain right after?


----------



## DC240S

Is there a UK seller of the genuine product please?


----------



## DKPowers

DC240S said:


> Is there a UK seller of the genuine product please?


http://www.nipponshine.com/


----------



## DC240S

DKPowers said:


> http://www.nipponshine.com/


Cheers! I can't see Soft 99 Fusso Coat though?


----------



## DKPowers

DC240S said:


> Cheers! I can't see Soft 99 Fusso Coat though?


Under body sealant: http://www.nipponshine.com/product-category/body-sealant/


----------



## wrxmania

I have recently put Soft 99 Kiwami Extreme Gloss Hybrid Black on y black car - very easy on, and looks super. Beads very nicely too 

I am thinking of running the following on my car:

CG Black Light OR PB Black Hole
Soft 99 Kiwami 
Collinite 476S

I then dry the car with a mix of Sonax BSD/Demon Shine, which is also superb. Also recently been trying Car Plan No.1 Super Gloss as a drying aid - goes on/off easy but DO NOT allow it to dry - it's murderous to get off!


----------



## MBRuss

wrxmania said:


> I have recently put Soft 99 Kiwami Extreme Gloss Hybrid Black on y black car - very easy on, and looks super. Beads very nicely too
> 
> I am thinking of running the following on my car:
> 
> CG Black Light OR PB Black Hole
> Soft 99 Kiwami
> Collinite 476S
> 
> I then dry the car with a mix of Sonax BSD/Demon Shine, which is also superb. Also recently been trying Car Plan No.1 Super Gloss as a drying aid - goes on/off easy but DO NOT allow it to dry - it's murderous to get off!


Next time I wash mine I plan to top Fusso with Soft99 Hydro Coat Dark. Will be introduced see how that looks and beads. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania

Indeed it will look amazing. 

I am thinking the Collinite on top of the Kiwi for durability but may not need it - or could even put the Kiwami on top of the Collinite I suppose...


----------



## MBRuss

I have some Collinite 915 that I was tempted to throw into the mix, but not sure whether they will affect the durability of the other two.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bonus1

With all the rave with using Fusso I decided to try it on our jet black car. The panel was lightly polish with Optimum hyper polish and I applied a VERY light coating of Fusso on a cold hood

Waited about 5mins and wipe off. The paint feels smooth etc in the garage but when I took the car out into the bright sun there was ALOT of pad residual or ghosting from the applicator pad.

I use just a 1/2 turn of the applicator pad in the tin to do the whole hood, so I gather it was thin a coat.

I tried wiping the ghosting but this has no effect and I had to re-polish the hood to remove the ghosting.

I use Fusso dark on jet black paint (no metallic). 

Any ideas of how to fix this?


----------



## Simmo_ADx

I had the Fusso Light/KoG Light combination on my white VXR for a good 6-8 months.
It was still going strong when I removed it and then it was only 'cos I wanted to try a new Wax.
The only downside I found was I had to Machine Polish the car to actually remove the wax. My usual method to remove Wax didn't even touch it.


----------



## shelton

bonus1, did you panel wipe with IPA or white spirit before applying, to ensure complete removal of the polish? I you did, you might want to try using a damp applicator and/or wiping up with a QD.

Simmo, Fusso 12 can be removed with white spirit or Soft99 Silicone Off


----------



## Scotie

bonus1 said:


> With all the rave with using Fusso I decided to try it on our jet black car. The panel was lightly polish with Optimum hyper polish and I applied a VERY light coating of Fusso on a cold hood
> 
> Waited about 5mins and wipe off. The paint feels smooth etc in the garage but when I took the car out into the bright sun there was ALOT of pad residual or ghosting from the applicator pad.
> 
> I use just a 1/2 turn of the applicator pad in the tin to do the whole hood, so I gather it was thin a coat.
> 
> I tried wiping the ghosting but this has no effect and I had to re-polish the hood to remove the ghosting.
> 
> I use Fusso dark on jet black paint (no metallic).
> 
> Any ideas of how to fix this?


This is the reason i now no longer use Fusso, all i seem to get is clouding left behind. For some reason it was great for the first 2 cars i used it on.


----------



## bonus1

I use 20% IPA wipe before the Fusso and the second time I tried it i used a damp applicator pad and its still no good.


----------



## great gonzo

Strange the amount of issues with Fusso, I used it on 8 cars this summer and had no issues at all. Used on my own car too and I’m amazed by its durability. I must admit it’s not the glossiest wax but the 8 I used it on had a machine polish so the gloss was already there. 


Gonz.


----------



## wish wash

I think for how much it costs it's brilliant. I've got king of gloss to try over it next.


----------



## MBRuss

great gonzo said:


> Strange the amount of issues with Fusso, I used it on 8 cars this summer and had no issues at all. Used on my own car too and I'm amazed by its durability. I must admit it's not the glossiest wax but the 8 I used it on had a machine polish so the gloss was already there.
> 
> Gonz.


I also found no issues, but I work slow, so end up waxing in the dark. Didn't notice any ghosting until the next time I washed and dried the car. However, a quick buff with my damp towel got rid of any marks.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Just ordered some fusso, so its best to go on bare paint. So wash, clay, panel wipe then fusso?

Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

You're better off not claying unless you're going to polish the car after, else you're likely to mar the paint.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Kenan said:


> Just ordered some fusso, so its best to go on bare paint. So wash, clay, panel wipe then fusso?
> 
> Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


You got it!
If you have time a paint cleaner or polish after the clay but before the panel wipe would be even better.

Gonz.


----------



## n60gav

I have the tin of white soft99 would I still be able to use on a dark car or would I need the black tin.


----------



## MBRuss

You can use the white tin fine.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

n60gav said:


> I have the tin of white soft99 would I still be able to use on a dark car or would I need the black tin.


No man...youll have to buy a white car now.

Cmon man...use your brain. Its a wax...white or black it wont make a difference


----------



## n60gav

The information online say white tin is for light cars that’s why asked the question


----------



## MBRuss

n60gav said:


> The information online say white tin is for light cars that's why asked the question


It is, but it's not gonna burn the paint off the car if you apply the light to a dark car or vice versa. They just formulate one to look better on light cars and one to look better on dark cars.

I believe the light one has an amount of carnuba wax in it to make light cars look nicer, but at the slight expense of longevity.

Also, some people report the light one being easier to buff off than the dark.

Either way, it's just a wax, it can't actually tell what colour it's going on, so won't harm anything. Use it on any colour you like.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=360081&page=4

Posts 38-40 of particular interest I think


----------



## n60gav

MBRuss said:


> It is, but it's not gonna burn the paint off the car if you apply the light to a dark car or vice versa. They just formulate one to look better on light cars and one to look better on dark cars.
> 
> I believe the light one has an amount of carnuba wax in it to make light cars look nicer, but at the slight expense of longevity.
> 
> Also, some people report the light one being easier to buff off than the dark.
> 
> Either way, it's just a wax, it can't actually tell what colour it's going on, so won't harm anything. Use it on any colour you like.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks so much will compound car at weekend then apply my lime and prime. Then finish off with a coat of soft99 does that sound the right way of going about it. Thought would miss out sealant and lay wax straight on to fresh clean paint.


----------



## MBRuss

n60gav said:


> Thanks so much will compound car at weekend then apply my lime and prime. Then finish off with a coat of soft99 does that sound the right way of going about it. Thought would miss out sealant and lay wax straight on to fresh clean paint.


Well, we call Fusso a wax, but really it is more of a sealant. You can actually throw a layer of wax over the top of it if you like. That's what I tend to do. Or slap some Sonax BSD over the top as a sacrificial layer.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza

n60gav said:


> Thanks so much will compound car at weekend then apply my lime and prime. Then finish off with a coat of soft99 does that sound the right way of going about it. Thought would miss out sealant and lay wax straight on to fresh clean paint.


LP is not a good base for fusso. LP is oily and better suited to waxes. Fusso is better on a clean base.


----------



## shelton

MBRuss said:


> It is, but it's not gonna burn the paint off the car if you apply the light to a dark car or vice versa. They just formulate one to look better on light cars and one to look better on dark cars.
> 
> I believe the light one has an amount of carnuba wax in it to make light cars look nicer, but at the slight expense of longevity.
> 
> Also, some people report the light one being easier to buff off than the dark.
> 
> Either way, it's just a wax, it can't actually tell what colour it's going on, so won't harm anything. Use it on any colour you like.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The dark versions of our waxes contain more Carnauba, at the expense of workability.

You are correct in this case that the "Light" version of Fusso 12 is not much different to the "Dark", and will not damage the paint. However, some waxes marked "White only" (not "Light") are designed for single-stage paint and contain abrasives that can diminish the finish of a clear-coat. Especially noticeable on black vehicles. I noticed this even with KoG "White" on black paint (although I was rubbing very hard on purpose to test for this phenomenon). I will update the info steelghost helpfully linked to.

So to put it simply: 
・Fusso 12 "Light" vs "Dark" makes little difference.
・Other Soft99 waxes marked "White only" warrant caution. If in doubt, use Dark/Black.


----------



## Bulkhead

shelton said:


> The dark versions of our waxes contain more Carnauba, at the expense of workability.
> 
> You are correct in this case that the "Light" version of Fusso 12 is not much different to the "Dark", and will not damage the paint. However, some waxes marked "White only" (not "Light") are designed for single-stage paint and contain abrasives that can diminish the finish of a clear-coat. Especially noticeable on black vehicles. I noticed this even with KoG "White" on black paint (although I was rubbing very hard on purpose to test for this phenomenon). I will update the info steelghost helpfully linked to.
> 
> So to put it simply:
> ・Fusso 12 "Light" vs "Dark" makes little difference.
> ・Other Soft99 waxes marked "White only" warrant caution. If in doubt, use Dark/Black.


I think I remember somewhere on here that a representative from Soft99 mentioning the light version had paint 'cleansers' in it to maintain a cleaner look for light coloured cars, at the expense of wax/sealant ability.


----------



## shelton

That'd be me, pal. =]

In fact I'm sitting in the office right now. ^^

You're right. The difference between white-light/dark-black versions of all our waxes is that the W&L versions each have more cleaning ability from solvents, and sometimes abrasives. The confusing thing is that difference ranges from "almost none" (Fusso 12, Water Block, etc.) to "dangerous" (White Soft Wax, Hanneri Wax, etc.)

A tip is that - generally - the softer the wax, the more abrasives it has. Hanneri is the consistency of cream cheese! However, there is barely a difference between the Fusso Light & Dark. Hard waxes never have abrasives.


----------



## MBRuss

Great stuff Shelton, thanks for clarifying.

Out of interest, what tips do you have for application of Fusso dark?

I applied it and all looked good, though I finished in the dark, so seeing the finish wasn't the easiest.

The next time I washed the car I noticed ghosting, although admittedly it buffed off easy at this point as it was at least a week later, if not several weeks later.

Any tips you can offer would probably help many people on these forums though.

Thanks
Russ

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NipponShine

Many thanks to Shelton for answering the technical bits! We have been somewhere else due to the the amount of hate press on the product we need to cool it off.

I have been studying the “ghosting” subject for 3 years or so, and have certain understanding.

To summarise

-It is most likely to appear on bonnet due to various temperatures spots
-a lot of moist in the air
-over applying of products
-not properly remove previous product 

Any such affect is called a “moisture trap” simple means the moist has been trapped in between the paint and the product itself.

However not to worry, eventually this effect will go by itself, Soft99 has also come up with a way of eliminating it. 
-soak and wringe out a Mf cloth
-wipe over it
In most cases this will solve the problem! 

I also need to stress the importance of letting the product sit before removing it, the longer the better, due to the nature of the applicator that comes with the product it is easily over applying in some cases, we have also had customers not washing the applicator after use which cause excessive use of product as well as dragging and other issues. The authentic sponge is a highly recommend applicator to work with fusso coat.

Regarding Shelton on Japan wax system I would like to elaborate more on fusso coat the light and dark was 8% of ingredient difference where as others are far more conplicated in papers, take for example KOG some ingredients weren’t present when comparing dark and light , although in practical we don’t see much different between them. we believe there is a reason behind it.
For all “white” not to be mistaken “pearl white” is basically all paste wax, we call them a “cleaner wax” or “all in one”, to Japanese all white cars needs stain cleaning or cleansing that’s why they are default as paste wax!

Hope this helps!

Jackie


----------



## LeeH

Jackie,
I only have the light and have had non of the above issues. 

Could it be the more popular dark is more prone to the problems due to the slight differences in chemistry?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## great gonzo

Good comment that!
I too have only got the light version and never had any such issues. 

Gonz.


----------



## NipponShine

LeeH said:


> Jackie,
> I only have the light and have had non of the above issues.
> 
> Could it be the more popular dark is more prone to the problems due to the slight differences in chemistry?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





great gonzo said:


> Good comment that!
> I too have only got the light version and never had any such issues.
> 
> Gonz.


I have also heard about that issue before, is a bit conspiracy and I am not denying the possibilities lol! the current rate of dark vs light sold in Uk is about 3 vs 2, they are quite near really.


----------



## steelghost

If the "light" version is better at cleaning the paint, and the main problem is people not having cleaned the paint sufficiently before application, then maybe it's the one to go for on the basis it "cleans up" for itself that bit better than the "dark" version?


----------



## NipponShine

steelghost said:


> If the "light" version is better at cleaning the paint, and the main problem is people not having cleaned the paint sufficiently before application, then maybe it's the one to go for on the basis it "cleans up" for itself that bit better than the "dark" version?


sorry to confuse you, the light and dark version are hard wax, whereas the white version is the paste which supposes to "clean"

whereas in Fusso coat we dont have a white version.


----------



## steelghost

NipponShine said:


> sorry to confuse you, the light and dark version are hard wax, whereas the white version is the paste which supposes to "clean"
> 
> whereas in Fusso coat we dont have a white version.


No confusion 

I am meaning that the light (not "white") version of Fusso apparently has a higher solvent content, which may mean it is more able to clean away traces of other products as it is applied, which may lead to fewer issues with the final finish?


----------



## pyro-son

Fusso light doing its thing


----------



## NipponShine

steelghost said:


> No confusion
> 
> I am meaning that the light (not "white") version of Fusso apparently has a higher solvent content, which may mean it is more able to clean away traces of other products as it is applied, which may lead to fewer issues with the final finish?


afaik i dont think the light version has better cleaning advantages


----------



## cleslie

Late to the game but bought some Fusso dark a couple of weeks ago from Nippon Shine. The sun actually came out this afternoon so thought I'd give the car a coat to see it through what remains of winter, so no prep done. From reading bits and pieces I was expecting it to be tricky to remove and that the shine wouldn't be the best. How wrong could I be. It was a little grabby but no issues removing at all (very easy on) and the shine it left was excellent. It's great stuff especially at the price.:thumb:
Here's a quick photo just taken with my phone.


----------



## MBRuss

cleslie said:


> Late to the game but bought some Fusso dark a couple of weeks ago from Nippon Shine. The sun actually came out this afternoon so thought I'd give the car a coat to see it through what remains of winter, so no prep done. From reading bits and pieces I was expecting it to be tricky to remove and that the shine wouldn't be the best. How wrong could I be. It was a little grabby but no issues removing at all (very easy on) and the shine it left was excellent. It's great stuff especially at the price.:thumb:
> Here's a quick photo just taken with my phone.


Snap!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie

MBRuss said:


> Snap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Such a great looking car!


----------



## MBRuss

Yup, not sure why all car makers can't manage to make nice looking cars.

Skoda and Volvo are also making really nice looking cars recently. Check out the new S60 and S90 from Volvo and their estate counterparts, and almost any of Skoda's new cars.

Then the likes of Peugeot and similar seem to manage to keep making goppingly ugly cars. I don't much like the newest Audi's either. The big grille is starting to look odd on the newest models.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

MBRuss said:


> Yup, not sure why all car makers can't manage to make nice looking cars.
> 
> Skoda and Volvo are also making really nice looking cars recently. Check out the new S60 and S90 from Volvo and their estate counterparts, and almost any of Skoda's new cars.
> 
> Then the likes of Peugeot and similar seem to manage to keep making goppingly ugly cars. I don't much like the newest Audi's either. The big grille is starting to look odd on the newest models.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Your car looks great - love the CCs anyway - a nice shape!

Surely thats a matter of opinion though - personally I think Skoda's look odd and reminiscent of an old folks car

I like the recent Volvo's but they all look exactly the same so its not like they make nice looking "cars", just a nice looking car and then change the wheelbase!


----------



## cleslie

My CC is a car I always turn to look back at when I walk away from it in a car park!


----------



## MBRuss

Rayaan said:


> Your car looks great - love the CCs anyway - a nice shape!
> 
> Surely thats a matter of opinion though - personally I think Skoda's look odd and reminiscent of an old folks car
> 
> I like the recent Volvo's but they all look exactly the same so its not like they make nice looking "cars", just a nice looking car and then change the wheelbase!


Yeah, beauty is in the eye of the beholder of course, but I think certain manufacturers are very challenging on the eye in general.

The latest Skodas I like because they have very harsh origami like creases, which I find is a bit unusual and looks good IMO.

The latest Volvos look pretty stunning as well, especially the new S90/V90 and S60/V60.

Sure, they look quite similar, but most manufacturers are guilty of that these days - all the cars looks like the same car in a different size. Audi slap that huge grille on everything, even down to the A1, and all BMWs have those nostrils and are taking on other styling cues from higher up models also, like the tail lights on the newest cars, filtering down from the 7 series. All manufacturers try to keep their cars looking similar, like they're from the same "family", so to speak.

Just amazes me when certain new cars come out and you just look at them and think "how did anybody look at that and think it looked good, then manage to push it through to production?!".

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

MBRuss said:


> Yeah, beauty is in the eye of the beholder of course, but I think certain manufacturers are very challenging on the eye in general.
> 
> The latest Skodas I like because they have very harsh origami like creases, which I find is a bit unusual and looks good IMO.
> 
> The latest Volvos look pretty stunning as well, especially the new S90/V90 and S60/V60.
> 
> Sure, they look quite similar, but most manufacturers are guilty of that these days - all the cars looks like the same car in a different size. Audi slap that huge grille on everything, even down to the A1, and all BMWs have those nostrils and are taking on other styling cues from higher up models also, like the tail lights on the newest cars, filtering down from the 7 series. All manufacturers try to keep their cars looking similar, like they're from the same "family", so to speak.
> 
> Just amazes me when certain new cars come out and you just look at them and think "how did anybody look at that and think it looked good, then manage to push it through to production?!".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I presume you refer to the Nissan Juke - or Puke as I like to call it - that's probably the worst looking car of all time and reminds me of the michelin man from Ghostbusters, especially in white.


----------



## Offset Detailing

Superb wax, I love it!


----------



## MBRuss

Rayaan said:


> I presume you refer to the Nissan Juke - or Puke as I like to call it - that's probably the worst looking car of all time and reminds me of the michelin man from Ghostbusters, especially in white.


No, I find the latest Peugeots more offensive than that. The 208 is one example. The Ssangyong Tivoli is also pretty awful looking. Trying to think of other examples.

I hate the new Audi grille as well, like on the new Q7. The old one looked better.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryKinghorn

My Fusso Coat Light arrived a couple of days ago.

Nice afternoon today, although cold, so I thought i'd give it a go.

My word, I thought I was going to die buffing it off. No idea if I was using it on too cold a day, but blimey, it was a tough gig. Broke the application into sections. Bonnet and wings / Roof / Doors / Boot. I reckon I was only leaving it five mins, or maybe slightly more. By then it was properly set on. It was hard work buffing it off. I got there in the end though.

I have to say, that I was pleased with the end result. I think it looked better than when I have applied Collinite in the past. I'm looking forward to seeing how well it lasts. Although in fairness, being fairly new to this game I will doubtless be ready to try something else long before this stuff gives up the ghost.

A quick question though - How do you know when wax is no longer doing its stuff. No beading, water laying or what?

A couple of shots of the car, taken this afternoon

My BMW 435d by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr

My BMW 435d by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr

My BMW 435d by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr


----------



## MBRuss

GaryKinghorn said:


> My Fusso Coat Light arrived a couple of days ago.
> 
> Nice afternoon today, although cold, so I thought i'd give it a go.
> 
> My word, I thought I was going to die buffing it off. No idea if I was using it on too cold a day, but blimey, it was a tough gig. Broke the application into sections. Bonnet and wings / Roof / Doors / Boot. I reckon I was only leaving it five mins, or maybe slightly more. By then it was properly set on. It was hard work buffing it off. I got there in the end though.
> 
> I have to say, that I was pleased with the end result. I think it looked better than when I have applied Collinite in the past. I'm looking forward to seeing how well it lasts. Although in fairness, being fairly new to this game I will doubtless be ready to try something else long before this stuff gives up the ghost.
> 
> A quick question though - How do you know when wax is no longer doing its stuff. No beading, water laying or what?
> 
> A couple of shots of the car, taken this afternoon
> 
> My BMW 435d by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr
> 
> My BMW 435d by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr
> 
> My BMW 435d by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr


Nice car! Fusso is usually easy to get off, so it's either the cold making it difficult, or you may have applied too much.

As for knowing when it has worn off, yeah, it's the beading that gives it away. However, a dirty car won't bead very well either, so wash the car and see if it beads. If not, apply another coat or two. I apply Fusso and then top with hydro block, or a wax.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryKinghorn

You may be right that I put too much on, or the cold. It was brass monkeys by the time I got to that stage. 

Will put some water on it tomorrow and see how it reacts. I'm sure it will be fine. 

Thanks for the nice car comment by the way, I love it.


----------



## MBRuss

GaryKinghorn said:


> You may be right that I put too much on, or the cold. It was brass monkeys by the time I got to that stage.
> 
> Will put some water on it tomorrow and see how it reacts. I'm sure it will be fine.
> 
> Thanks for the nice car comment by the way, I love it.


I bet, that engine is immense. I had a couple of x35i cars and loved both. Would love an x35d. So much torque.

I'm sure the Fusso will be fine. If not, wash again and re-apply, but go super thin and spread it out as much as possible. If you can see it, it's probably too much!

I also use Sonax BSD for top ups. Great if you like easy application and super beading.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryKinghorn

Yes, the engine is a cracker. I'm a big fan of powerful diesels. They seem to suit me nicely.

I have plenty of BSD, so will use that when the time is right. 

The car doesn't do too many miles and it never gets the chance to get too dirty. Unless it does a long trip of course, which is rarely.


----------



## MBRuss

GaryKinghorn said:


> Yes, the engine is a cracker. I'm a big fan of powerful diesels. They seem to suit me nicely.
> 
> I have plenty of BSD, so will use that when the time is right.
> 
> The car doesn't do too many miles and it never gets the chance to get too dirty. Unless it does a long trip of course, which is rarely.


Wish I could say the same for my car. Ok it does short trips, but I've not had the opportunity to wash it in months. Looks a right sorry state at the moment.

Bring on the warmer weather (and a bit of free time!)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryKinghorn

Bird poo on it this morning, freshly deposited. Pleased with how easily it came off. Felt like the wax was keeping it well away from the paint, which is good.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie

Offset Detailing said:


> Superb wax, I love it!


Praise indeed!


----------



## cleslie

I did mine last week in the cold. I reckon you applied too much. I did a couple of panels at a time and took my time spreading a nice thin layer. It was a little grabby in places but nothing too bad at all. Used a short pile microfibre for the removal then went round again with a plusher one for a final wipe over. You’ll be amazed at the water behaviour at the next wash. When that dies down, it will be time for another coat but that should be a long way off!


----------



## mikey_abz

Did my wife's new Jazz yesterday (was very cold) it was a right pita getting it off, so much so I'm looking for an alternative today.


----------



## MBRuss

mikey_abz said:


> Did my wife's new Jazz yesterday (was very cold) it was a right pita getting it off, so much so I'm looking for an alternative today.


If you're looking for easy on, easy off, go for something like CarPro Hydro2. Spray on, jet wash off. Dry car. Done.

Not the cheapest per application though, but couldn't be any easier.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey_abz

MBRuss said:


> If you're looking for easy on, easy off, go for something like CarPro Hydro2. Spray on, jet wash off. Dry car. Done.
> 
> Not the cheapest per application though, but couldn't be any easier.


Will look into it.....normally use hard waxes (this might be easier).


----------



## MBRuss

mikey_abz said:


> Will look into it.....normally use hard waxes (this might be easier).


I bought a load of it before and nothing could be easier, as long as you have a jet wash. (Needs forceful water to "buff" it off.)

Being a transparent spray in liquid that doesn't require buffing, you can also easily spray it on everything in your wheel arches. Great for giving them a bit of water protection. I sprayed it on my wheels and inevitably it got all over the brakes, but didn't affect their performance, so it's safe in that regard as well. Only downside is the cost, but I suspect I probably massively over applied it anyway. You kinda spray it on, then use the pressure washer to move it around the panel. It's amazing seeing the car go from having no protection to beading and sheeting water in an instant.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

So this time of year (single figure tempratures) what sort of cure the should I be aiming for with Fusso?

Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

MBRuss said:


> I bought a load of it before and nothing could be easier, as long as you have a jet wash. (Needs forceful water to "buff" it off.)
> 
> Being a transparent spray in liquid that doesn't require buffing, you can also easily spray it on everything in your wheel arches. Great for giving them a bit of water protection. I sprayed it on my wheels and inevitably it got all over the brakes, but didn't affect their performance, so it's safe in that regard as well. Only downside is the cost, but I suspect I probably massively over applied it anyway. You kinda spray it on, then use the pressure washer to move it around the panel. It's amazing seeing the car go from having no protection to beading and sheeting water in an instant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


There's cheaper options out there. Like AutoAllure rapidcoat


----------



## MBRuss

Rayaan said:


> There's cheaper options out there. Like AutoAllure rapidcoat


Is it basically the same stuff? Thanks for the suggestion.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

MBRuss said:


> Is it basically the same stuff? Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No, the Hydro2 is much better but much more expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MBRuss

LeeH said:


> No, the Hydro2 is much better but much more expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ah, yeah I wouldn't want to cheap out. My experience with Hydro2 has been really positive. If only they could make a ceramic coating with a 2+ year longevity that applies like Hydro2!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edamski

As I was cleaning the car next door neighbour trotted over and gave me some Fusso, so I thought it would be rude not to apply it.

Very impressed with the results!

Who says white cars done shine 

Great review as well OP


----------



## MBRuss

Nice car! Looking good!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

Finally got a pot of Fusso went for the light one used it on my GF's new Aygo and I must say it is very good,very easy to apply and take off,beading is unreal.
I will be using it on my van and car soon to see if it can last through the winter.


----------



## Cyclonetog

Ross said:


> Finally got a pot of Fusso went for the light one used it on my GF's new Aygo and I must say it is very good,very easy to apply and take off,beading is unreal.
> I will be using it on my van and car soon to see if it can last through the winter.


Waiting for mine to arrive. 
Did you do any other prep to your girlfriends car or just wash, dry and wax?


----------



## Ross

Yeah the normal prep used Bilt Hamber Cleanser polish and used Cleanser fluid before applying Fusso.


----------



## Fireball411

Kenan said:


> So this time of year (single figure tempratures) what sort of cure the should I be aiming for with Fusso?
> 
> Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


i think it would depends on when its drys,run a finger over it,if its still oily leave to dry,if it feels dry then buff off

i would also like to hear others thoughts on this as well


----------



## Cyclonetog

I'm tempted to have a go today. 
Last time I waxed it didn't haze up, think I took it off too early. I have a little spare time today so might give it another coat.


----------



## v_r_s

Cyclonetog said:


> I'm tempted to have a go today.
> Last time I waxed it didn't haze up, think I took it off too early. I have a little spare time today so might give it another coat.


let us know how it goes. try take a before and after pic of a pannel area to see any results


----------



## Cyclonetog

Sorry didn't get any photos (not sure what they'd achieve tbh).

Outside temp was 7C. Put a very thin coat on and left it for about 45 mins. (Applied whole car then made a cuppa). 
It was harder to remove than it usually is, at this temperature I think I'd suggest going for about 30 mins as a guide.


----------



## Fireball411

if you take it off to early,what are the problems,apart from buffing it off,does it not take at all or not last as long?


----------



## v_r_s

Iv recieved an order of deep gloss. Not had a chance to use it yet tho looking forward to it


----------



## Cyclonetog

Fireball411 said:


> if you take it off to early,what are the problems,apart from buffing it off,does it not take at all or not last as long?


Yes it will still attach but I think you end up with a super thin layer that doesn't last.


----------



## kazino21

Initial pictures are not showing up. Would there be any links to them please


----------



## BradleyW

I applied Fusso Dark, left for 15 minutes, buffed off. Was easy to buff like an oily film. Is this normal? Did I leave it on long enough? Ambient was around 14c.


----------



## A&J

BradleyW said:


> I applied Fusso Dark, left for 15 minutes, buffed off. Was easy to buff like an oily film. Is this normal? Did I leave it on long enough? Ambient was around 14c.


Dude where do you live...its 37 deg C here and now!


----------



## jcooper5083

Awesome review - thank you for posting.


----------



## BradleyW

A&J said:


> Dude where do you live...its 37 deg C here and now!


UK. Applied wax in the garage at night. It keeps super cool in there, even during summer.


----------



## A&J

BradleyW said:


> UK. Applied wax in the garage at night. It keeps super cool in there, even during summer.


Is it a bat cave?


----------



## BradleyW

A&J said:


> Is it a bat cave?


Yep, has the waterfall and everything.


----------



## tishobg

To people who've had both Light and Dark - do you notice any difference between both - durability, hydrophobic properties, anything to separate them?


----------



## pt1

tishobg said:


> To people who've had both Light and Dark - do you notice any difference between both - durability, hydrophobic properties, anything to separate them?


I haven't noticed a difference

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tishobg

As per a topper, do you use one and if so, how often? I guess the best QD for Fusso would be BSD every month or so? Or do you just leave fusso alone?


----------



## cleslie

tishobg said:


> As per a topper, do you use one and if so, how often? I guess the best QD for Fusso would be BSD every month or so? Or do you just leave fusso alone?


Gyeon Wet Coat works very well with it.


----------



## tishobg

cleslie said:


> Gyeon Wet Coat works very well with it.


Good, I have that. How much do you use in grams per application btw? Just measured my new tin after one application and it's got 171 grams left, which is 29 grams per first application. I thought I apply it thinly, but guess not!


----------

